# Chelsea's Contest Prep 2012



## Chelsea

After a long chat with DB and TainedSoul over a cracking Nando's I have decided to compete this year. I was going to put it off as it meant dieting immediately but as DB quite rightly said you can always find an excuse to do it 'next year' or 'the year after that' so the decision has been made and its final.

*Currrent Stats*

*
*

*
*Height - 6ft1"

Weight - 17st 8lbs (as of this morning 07.02.12)

*Training*

*
*

*
*Mon - Chest & Tri's

Tues - Rest

Wed - Legs

Thurs - Rest

Fri - Shoulders

Sat - Back & Bi's

Sun - Rest

*AAS*

*
*

*
*WC DecaTest 500 (200mg Deca, 200mg Test Decanoate, 100mg Test Cyp) 3ml pw = 900mg Test and 600mg Deca

Dananbol DS (Blue Heart Dbols) - 50mg ed.

*Cardio*

*
*

*
*This will be done 7 days a week without fail for 40-45 mins power walking around Wimbledon.


----------



## Chelsea

This is how I am currently looking.

Pics were taken on 28.01.12


----------



## JM

Good luck with this Phil!


----------



## Jinx91

Good luck!


----------



## Chelsea

Cheers JM 

Ok the diet and training started Monday 06.02.12, woke up at 5:45am to get myself out the door and start the cardio. Had one scoop of Nutrisport before i left and thats it.

Did chest last night, was a really good session.

*Flat Bench*

120kg x 12

125 x 10

130 x 9

*Incline*

3 sets x 8-12reps on 100kg

*Cable Fly's*

3 sets pyramiding up 8-12 reps

*Seated Press*

3 sets 12 reps super slow and controlled.

*Close Grip Press*

90kg x 8 reps

85kg x 10 reps

80klg x 12 reps

*Skulls*

Ez bar 15kg aside x 15reps

20kg aside x 12 reps

22.5kg aside x 10 reps

22.5kg aside x 12 reps (a lot of forced negatives in that one)

*Reverse Grip Pulldowns*

Finished off with this 3 sets x 12-15reps

Great session and the pump was unbelievable even though carbs were a lot lower than usual.


----------



## TaintedSoul

Nice!!!! Will follow this one regularly as long as there's load of pics of you semi naked.


----------



## JM

Sounds like a great session,what show are you planning on doing?


----------



## Chelsea

TaintedSoul said:


> Nice!!!! Will follow this one regularly as long as there's load of pics of you semi naked.


Hahaha, there are more pics mate.... Check your Mrs' phone


----------



## Chelsea

JM said:


> Sounds like a great session,what show are you planning on doing?


Planning on doing the UKBFF down in Pompey i believe itst the 29th April so it was 12 weeks on Sunday.


----------



## Chelsea

So far today:

5:55am - SSN 100% Whey shake - got given some samples and its lovely

6am - cardio - 40mins

8am - 2 scoops SSN 100% Whey + 1 scoop oats, 2 sachets porridge oats with milk.

10am - 200g chicken breast with literally a spoonful of rice (was barely any point having the rice!!)

1pm - this meal will be the same as 10am.

Its crazy how hungry i am, even after eating such a large chicken breast with a little rice and 2 fish oils the hunger just doesnt go.

Being super strict at work too, coffee is black and no sugar (always nice)


----------



## Rick89

looking good fella

good luck with all prep


----------



## MWVEC

Good luck mate I was following your other thread! Glad you decided to compete will be a great read! Hoping to do the same next year!


----------



## Chelsea

MWVEC said:


> Good luck mate I was following your other thread! Glad you decided to compete will be a great read! Hoping to do the same next year!


Thanks mate, will try to get weekly pics up of how im doing. Cardio is a big shock to the system.

If you're thinking about competing mate and you really want to just get it done i was in 2 minds for a little while then just thought it's now or never really.


----------



## Magic Torch

Looking very good! Defo ready for stage this year no worries there, good luck with it all!


----------



## Chelsea

Magic Torch said:


> Looking very good! Defo ready for stage this year no worries there, good luck with it all!


Cheers mate, this is going to be the first time ive seen all my abs apart from the top 4, will be fun.

You on the mend now mate?

Any help or info you can send my way i'd appreciate.


----------



## Magic Torch

Yeah I'm doing okay mate, slowly slowly and all that!

Only advice I'd give is listen to DB mate, guy knows his stuff. Always worked for me in the past! Enjoy it too, can get very boring at times but defo worth all the stress when over the finishing line! Also posing practice - it wins shows! Start now and so at least 15mins after every workout!

I'll stay subscribed and chip in where I can!


----------



## tprice

some decent mass, should look good at the end of the 12 weeks!

think i might attend that one as a spectator obv!

gl!!


----------



## Chelsea

Yea mate, whatever DB says i pretty much do (apart from the sexual stuff he asks....never again)

I'm enjoying it already, it has given me such a focus in the gym it feels great, even waking up at 5:45am is easy, i know im only on day 2 but i genuinely look forward to it.

Posing practice may be tough as i dont have anyone who competes at my gym to tell me where im going wrong, good thing is though i love a good pose so its been going on for years but as Baz said ive probably picked up some bad habits along the way.

Glad you're doing better mate and i appreciate the advice.


----------



## TaintedSoul

Magic Torch said:


> YAlso posing practice - it wins shows! Start now and so at least 15mins after every workout!
> 
> I'll stay subscribed and chip in where I can!





Chelsea said:


> Posing practice may be tough as i dont have anyone who competes at my gym to tell me where im going wrong, good thing is though i love a good pose so its been going on for years but as Baz said ive probably picked up some bad habits along the way.


FFS!!! Have you ever trained with him Jamie.. you gotta keep asking the guy to stop posing and lift some weight!! lol


----------



## Chelsea

I don't know what you're talking about :innocent:


----------



## Suprakill4

Looking excellent mate. Will do well for sure!


----------



## dazc

plenty of size for a first timer mate, and condition looks like your well on track. presume the wheels match upper body?

waist looks a little on the thick side, but hopefully that should come in. Your posing needs a good bit of work as well!


----------



## NorthernSoul

Look great bruv!


----------



## TaintedSoul

Phil, time to drop those pants (easy, dont get excited!!) and take some pics of the legs for the journal mate.


----------



## DB

Good luck dude you'll be fine.. Just stick to the diet I gave you.....Of which you seem to have ignored going by the first day and post! PMSL Milk? Not in the diet lol fcukin willy! :lol:

It will all fall into place pretty quick, first week is good as the water and bloat drops off, my waist seems to come in a few inches on the first week which is such a nice feeling!


----------



## DB

Oh.. Get the leg pics up!


----------



## Magic Torch

Baz I just knew he was one of yours when I see Nutrisport and WC references on the posts lol

Pompy should be a good show again this year!


----------



## MWVEC

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate, will try to get weekly pics up of how im doing. Cardio is a big shock to the system.
> 
> If you're thinking about competing mate and you really want to just get it done i was in 2 minds for a little while then just thought it's now or never really.


Mate tell me about it i only started my diet/routine today! Starts at 6 am like youself the cardio tonight killed me 40min run i was throwing up, not good lol.

Going to try and stick it out for 9 weeks and judge it from there i have alot more bf than you and alot smaller so wanna gain some size and condition 1st lol


----------



## Chelsea

dazc said:


> plenty of size for a first timer mate, and condition looks like your well on track. presume the wheels match upper body?
> 
> waist looks a little on the thick side, but hopefully that should come in. Your posing needs a good bit of work as well!


Thanks mate appreciate it. Yea the wheels get just as much attention as the upper body so they do match although calves are lagging a bit but DB has helped me with that.

Waist is definitely where i hold the bulk of my fat which is annoying. DB will be helping with the posing as he said it needs some work too.


----------



## Chelsea

TaintedSoul said:


> Phil, time to drop those pants (easy, dont get excited!!) and take some pics of the legs for the journal mate.


Will do this tonight mate. I won't be excited but i know you will be haha!



DB said:


> Good luck dude you'll be fine.. Just stick to the diet I gave you.....Of which you seem to have ignored going by the first day and post! PMSL Milk? Not in the diet lol fcukin willy! :lol:
> 
> It will all fall into place pretty quick, first week is good as the water and bloat drops off, my waist seems to come in a few inches on the first week which is such a nice feeling!


Serious am i not allowed milk with porridge? That is not cool!


----------



## Chelsea

Ok so Day 3 begins:

I could have found a thousand excuses to stay in bed for an extra hour but i only needed one reason to get up and that was the show.

5:45am alarm goes of, snoozed for 9 mins, jump out of bed sweats on 1 scoop whey and im out the door

What didn't help was that my trainers were majorly rubbing on the back of my right heel, by the time i got home it felt like the kind of sore only whore in Amsterdam would understand!!

Made an effort not to keep glancing at the time as this was really putting me off instead i just wacked on 'Jump Around' and was bouncing round Wimbledon like a right douche, but by the time i actually looked at my watch i had already done 40mins so it flew by which was nice.

At work now, just had my 2 sachets of porridge, 2 scoops whey with oats, 2 x Alpha Men, 2 x fish oils, 2 x dbol and 1 x glucosamine sulphate. Job done so far.

Really appreciate the encouragement guys, im sure like everyone would i want to see results soon but i need to realise that it will take a while.


----------



## dazc

busted for cheating on your diet! hahahahahaha


----------



## Chelsea

dazc said:


> busted for cheating on your diet! hahahahahaha


No sh1t!! I thought i was allowed milk with porridge! Thats now no milk for the next 11.5 weeks 

Just had a large chicken breast with what seemed like the most pointless serving of carbs, about 2 spoons worth of rice, 2 fish oils with that as well.


----------



## DB

Chelsea said:


> No sh1t!! I thought i was allowed milk with porridge! Thats now no milk for the next 11.5 weeks
> 
> Just had a large chicken breast with what seemed like the most pointless serving of carbs, about 2 spoons worth of rice, 2 fish oils with that as well.


The rice is raw weight mate - so weigh that and weigh your chciken too! weigh everything.

The rice is actually a pretty hefty portion tbh,


----------



## Chelsea

DB said:


> The rice is raw weight mate - so weigh that and weigh your chciken too! weigh everything.
> 
> The rice is actually a pretty hefty portion tbh,


Got the scales yesterday mate so will do from now on.

P.s my idea of a hefty portion isnt that, its more like the Nandos we had on Sunday!


----------



## MissBC

Magic Torch said:


> Pompy should be a good show again this year!


of course it will cause IM doing it lol


----------



## Magic Torch

Me and soph will be there hun! X


----------



## TaintedSoul

Magic Torch said:


> Me and soph will be there *hun*! X


Was that for Phil or Missbc??


----------



## Chelsea

Hahahaha in sure it was for missBC.

Just about to have some SSN 100% Whey in water whilst my chicken cooks for tomorrow and I eat a grilled burger with it:

Burger:

22.2g Pro

4.2 carbs

0.2 sugars

Fats 9g

Calories for burger 190

2 x fish oils

2 x alpha men.

Family guy then bed.


----------



## TaintedSoul

What time you getting up for cardio... are you getting enough sleep?

We still waiting for the leg pics?


----------



## Chelsea

Sh1t you just reminded me. I'll take them in a sec when I go upstairs.

Waking up at 5:45am mate ready to hit the road at 6am


----------



## Chelsea

This is the best I could do right now.


----------



## Chelsea

Did 50mins cardio this morning after having half a scoop of whey.

Just at work and this is breakfast (3 eggs) with 2 scoops whey.


----------



## cub

Chelsea said:


> This is the best I could do right now.


Your room is a mess!


----------



## Chelsea

cub said:


> Your room is a mess!


Haha thanks mate, i'll tell the mrs and get her on it!!


----------



## dazc

not bad wheels mate, they are lacking a little in comparison to upper body, but thats more because you have very strong delts and arms. some changes to posing will help make the legs look bigger, and give the appeareance of a better quad sweep.

posing with bent knees, turning the feet and knees out more, pushing down into the floor, and pushing the knees outwards without letting them actually go outwards too much.


----------



## MissBC

Magic Torch said:


> Me and soph will be there hun! X


 :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## DB

Posing is gash but that was a given as you haven't been show yet tbh

Legs will look better when they cut up but for now you need to train the sh1t out of them! Get lunging IMO No space aint an excuse u fanny! 

I think you'll look good on stage mate


----------



## Chelsea

dazc said:


> not bad wheels mate, they are lacking a little in comparison to upper body, but thats more because you have very strong delts and arms. some changes to posing will help make the legs look bigger, and give the appeareance of a better quad sweep.
> 
> posing with bent knees, turning the feet and knees out more, pushing down into the floor, and pushing the knees outwards without letting them actually go outwards too much.


Thanks mate. Always knew legs were my weak points but i have been trying to blast them recently with 20 rep challenge and also alternating my stance and getting 15reps in some sets and the DOMS has been horrific so hopefully it will pay off.

Handy tips there, especially the bent knees, i noticed a lot of guys do that (youtube) so i will defo incorportate that into my posing.


----------



## Chelsea

DB said:


> Posing is gash but that was a given as you haven't been show yet tbh
> 
> Legs will look better when they cut up but for now you need to train the sh1t out of them! Get lunging IMO No space aint an excuse u fanny!
> 
> I think you'll look good on stage mate


Fair play lunges will start from next week then mate.

Hopefully i will look good on stage mate, my worst nightmare at the moment is turning up out of condition so literally everything i do in the gym and every bit of food that gets eaten has so much thought and focus put into it.


----------



## NorthernSoul

Chels, how bad are your bed sweats. On PC Test/Deca and I'm only getting sweats/hot flushes around lunchtime for a couple hours or so. Not really had any from awakening.

Could it be the dosage different between your 900/600 Test/Deca compared to my 600/300 ratio?


----------



## Chelsea

Sean91 said:


> Chels, how bad are your bed sweats. On *PC *Test/Deca and I'm only getting sweats/hot flushes around lunchtime for a couple hours or so. Not really had any from awakening.
> 
> Could it be the dosage different between your 900/600 Test/Deca compared to my 600/300 ratio?


Mate i havent started mine yet will be doing it on Saturday as i ran out of pins which is annoying but they turn up today.

I shouldn't imagine i'll get any sweats mate really especially with this weather but im guessing you are becuase your on Tren right?

p.s i take it you mean WC not PC


----------



## Chelsea

So far had:

Meal 1 - 4 eggs no milk, salt or pepper.

2 scoops whey, 2 x fish oil, 2 x alpha men, 1 x glucosamine sulphate

Meal 2 - 200g mince with 75g pasta, 2 x fish oil

The hunger is already becoming more manageable. Shoulders tonight, legs are still sore from Wed.


----------



## TaintedSoul

dazc said:


> not bad wheels mate, they are lacking a little in comparison to upper body, but thats more because you have very strong delts and arms. some changes to posing will help make the legs look bigger, and give the appeareance of a better quad sweep.
> 
> posing with bent knees, turning the feet and knees out more, pushing down into the floor, and pushing the knees outwards without letting them actually go outwards too much.


Awesome advice there!



DB said:


> Posing is gash but that was a given as you haven't been show yet tbh
> 
> Legs will look better when they cut up but for now you need to train the sh1t out of them! *Get lunging IMO No space aint an excuse* u fanny!
> 
> I think you'll look good on stage mate


As I've said Phil, get that special 5 day pass for my gym and I'll make the effort to be there for most of your leg days to help push you so you get those extra reps out if you keen?? But I would imagine if there is space at Physique then there is space at Davids where you are?


----------



## Chelsea

Think I will do that mate, need to be pushed although another £25 on top of my £87 membership comes to quite a gym subscription haha.

Just trained shoulders, felt a tiny bit weaker today, first time I really noticed the serious lack of carbs.

Still got the 47kg's for dumbell shoulder press for 2 sets of 10reps (with spot) then 40kg's for another 10.

Then onto lat raises 24kg's 3 sets with forced reps 10-12 slight pause at the top of the rep.

Rear delts on the cables then over to shrugs, my lower back is still ruined from those rack pulls (thanks Sean) so shrugs was only 230kg for slow controlled reps 12-15 with a drop to 140kg for 20reps.


----------



## TaintedSoul

Chelsea said:


> Think I will do that mate, need to be pushed although another £25 on top of my £87 membership comes to quite a gym subscription haha.
> 
> Just trained shoulders, felt a tiny bit weaker today, first time I really noticed the serious lack of carbs.
> 
> Still got the 47kg's for dumbell shoulder press for 2 sets of 10reps (with spot) then 40kg's for another 10.
> 
> Then onto lat raises 24kg's 3 sets with forced reps 10-12 slight pause at the top of the rep.
> 
> Rear delts on the cables then over to shrugs, *my lower back is still ruined from those rack pulls (thanks Sean) *so shrugs was only 230kg for slow controlled reps 12-15 with a drop to 140kg for 20reps.


Man up b!tch!!! What were you calling me the whole time we trained back... oh yeah.. "old man!!". Looks like the young pup cant run with old dogs!!


----------



## Chelsea

Cardio for this week has all been completed did another 45mins this morning and its getting a lot easier, hunger pains aren't too bad. I'm weighing all my food now so i am a lot more accurate with my diet as well.

Yesterday's eating went as follows:

Meal 1 - 4 eggs, scoops of whey, 1 scoop oats and a banana, 2 x alpha men, 2 x fish oils, 1 x glucosamine sulphate.

Meal 2 - 300g grilled steak with 75g rice 2 x fish oils.

Meal 3 - 300g chicken with 3 x wholemeal wraps (42g carbs) 2 x fish oils.

Meal 4 - 310g grilled steak with sweet potato mash (50g) 2 x fish oils.

Meal 5 - 2 scoops whey 2 x alpha men, 2 x fish oils


----------



## Chelsea

Good day eating so far:

6am - 1/2 scoop whey followed by 45mins cardio, 2 x fish oils, alpha men and 1 x glucosamine sulphate.

8am - 2 scoops whey, 1 scoop oats, 4 x eggs, 2 x fish oils, 1000mg vit c.

10:30am - 200g chicken with 75g rice, 2 x fish oils.


----------



## TaintedSoul

Phil, you now on your 2nd week.... how you finding things? cardio, appetite, strength, stamina etc.. and the mind set going forward.


----------



## Chelsea

2nd week is going ok mate diet is good I'm weighing everything so I'm keeping tabs on everything I eat.

Mind set is ok today was the first day I noticed a dip in strength for chest, I was only getting 10reps on 125kg and it didn't feel as easy as usual.

I just kept telling myself to take my ego out of it and lift weights that are lighter but will work the muscle just as well. Takes a bit of getting use to especially when ur mates see you lifting lighter.


----------



## Chelsea

Cardio is absolutely fine I'm getting a noticeable amount of distance covered even compared with only a week ago.

Making sure I get a minimum of 45mins sometimes it's closer to an hour by the time I'm indoors. Don't really feel like I've lost much fat but I guess the scales and some progress pics will tell that tale. I guess I'm just being impatient and a little anxious that I'm not 1% bf yet haha


----------



## misshayley

Good Luck gorgeous il try keep up with us as i travel as well, really want you to do well xxxxxxxx


----------



## Chelsea

misshayley said:


> Good Luck gorgeous il try keep up with us as i travel as well, really want you to do well xxxxxxxx


Thanks darlin  x


----------



## Chelsea

Cardio done at 6am today for 45 mins after 1/2 scoop of whey.

8am - 4 eggs, 2 scoops whey, 1 scoop oats, 2 x fish oils, 2 x alpha men, 1 x glucosamine sulphate - *Protein *- 80g, *Carbs *- 30g, *Fat *- 25g

10:30am - 200g Chicken with 75g Rice - *Protein *- 46g, *Carbs *- 58g, *Fat *- 7g + 2 x fish oils


----------



## misshayley

Chelsea said:


> Cardio done at 6am today for 45 mins after 1/2 scoop of whey.
> 
> 8am - 4 eggs, 2 scoops whey, 1 scoop oats, 2 x fish oils, 2 x alpha men, 1 x glucosamine sulphate - *Protein *- 80g, *Carbs *- 30g, *Fat *- 25g
> 
> 10:30am - 200g Chicken with 75g Rice - [Protein - 46g, *Carbs *- 58g, *Fat *- 7g + 2 x fish oils


I was up at 5am for a run! Do u power work or run? How far do u normally do?xxx


----------



## Chelsea

Ouch that is early! I power walk, no idea how far i go tbh but it seems far enough at that time in the morning. Although it is a chore at that time it does make you so awake for the rest of the day, although its legs tonight which i am not looking forward to.

Forgot to say i weighed myself after my cardio this morning and for the first time in a couple of years i weighed in under 17stone..... *16st 13.75lbs* think i died a little inside!! :crying:


----------



## misshayley

Chelsea said:


> Ouch that is early! I power walk, no idea how far i go tbh but it seems far enough at that time in the morning. Although it is a chore at that time it does make you so awake for the rest of the day, although its legs tonight which i am not looking forward to.
> 
> Forgot to say i weighed myself after my cardio this morning and for the first time in a couple of years i weighed in under 17stone..... *16st 13.75lbs* think i died a little inside!! :crying:


Awwww ul get back up there ! U have so much commitment 

I have to leave my house for work at 6:45 so I have to be up early I normally ran from 5:30 till around 6:15 quick shower and then work for a lot 12hr day :/ xxxxx


----------



## Chelsea

Legs yesterday was savage:

*Squats*

12 x 100kg

12 x 140kg

10 x 160kg

5 x 180kg

*Leg Press*

2 sets x 12reps 350kg's (my quads were absolutely ruined by this point i could barely press anymore.

*Leg Extension*

3 sets x 12 reps

*Hammy Curls*

3 sets x 12 reps

*Calves*

Standing calf raises - 20reps then 20secs rest x 4

Seated calf raises on leg press - 4 x 12-15 reps with pulses and forced reps followed by stretching.

My legs were so pumped it was unreal, felt good though, felt quite strong a actually compared to Monday so i was pleased with that 140kg squats felt like nothing.


----------



## Chelsea

Cardio was disgusting today, my legs were tired from last night, i found it impossible to get up but im so glad i did.

Hit just over 3000 calories yesterday from food and that only consisted of 2 shakes the rest were solids which always makes me feel better.

Went to Bookers last night as well to stock up on 5kg chicken, its amazing how quickly it goes these days!!


----------



## misshayley

Well done for getting out your bed this morning ! I really couldn't get up this morning I've only been out running Sunday Monday Wednesday this week ! Altho Iv been at work all week and being out the house 14hours then a 5am run is a killer!


----------



## Suprakill4

God knows how you can do cardio the day after legs. I'm always scared it's going to hamper their recovery so never do it the day after legs.

Keep it up though seem to be doing well so far.


----------



## OJay

Seems to help recovery cardio low intensity after legs, gets blood flow and loosens them a bit


----------



## Chelsea

OJay said:


> Seems to help recovery cardio low intensity after legs, gets blood flow and loosens them a bit


True mate! Legs aren't half as sore as usual even though they took a pounding!

Don't get me wrong though I wish I didn't live in a hilly area haha, quads were burning.


----------



## misshayley

started a whole appreciation thread for you  dont let me down now  xx

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/167536-miss-hayley-rx-queenies-appreciation-muscles-uk-m.html


----------



## big_jim_87

Chelsea said:


> True mate! Legs aren't half as sore as usual even though they took a pounding!
> 
> Don't get me wrong though I wish I didn't live in a hilly area haha, quads were burning.


What comp you doing bud?


----------



## Chelsea

Think it's gonna be the UKBFF Over 90kg in pompey mate. What about you?


----------



## Chelsea

Nice rest day yesterday diet was really strict, treated myself to a nap after work as i didnt have college then went to the pub with my mate to have still water whilst he drank beer in front of me.....Not cool.

Came home and made 800g chicken breasts for today (Friday) along with some rice and some sweet potato mash.

For the first time last night i looked in the mirror and thought i looked just a little bit sharper, gonna try to take some pics tonight or tomorrow in the same position as the others on page 1 to compare how things are getting a long almost 2 weeks in.

Didnt realise how much difference weighing your food actually makes, before this prep i had no idea what was going in it was all just guess work, now these bloody scales follow me around everywhere.

Was speaking to Colin Montgomerie about it this morning at work which was quite cool he wished me good luck for the show which was nice, proper down to earth guy.


----------



## Chelsea

Just left the gym after doing shoulders and I was heaving in the car park, pretty intense workout, I was in my own, just me the weights and my music.

Will update the lifting later. Still feel a bit rough though, nothing that a bit of Celeb Juice won't cure on catch up


----------



## Chelsea

Was gonna jab 2ml Decatest 500 now I'm home but the gf's family are staying one more night so that put a spanner in the works.

On a plus note in going out tomoz night and all I get to drink is water hahahaha.


----------



## big_jim_87

Chelsea said:


> Think it's gonna be the UKBFF Over 90kg in pompey mate. What about you?


Inter or Mr?

Ill be doing Mr u80k if I fit in class


----------



## Chelsea

Not sure mate it's my first show, what's the difference?

I'm sure you'll fit in mate, there will be plenty of other dwarfs there


----------



## Vibora

I saw this thread on the 'latest posts' section on the homepage...thought to myself "sweet, a little hottie is doing a contest prep! Lemme go and perv over the pics".

Then came in and saw that Chelsea is infact a big hulky guy.

Still ogled over the pics 

(no ****)


----------



## MissBC

Inter means you havent competed before or got a placing? I believe that as soon as you get a title you can no longer do inters?

From UKBFF website

INTERMEDIATES class is restricted to those competitors who have never qualified for the UK Championships before, whether or not they

accepted their invitation. This rule is not applicable to Junior or Classic BB competitors.

- Once a competitor has qualified for the UK Championships in any particular class, he/she may not enter that class in any further qualifying

contest during the same season. A competitor may not enter more than one class at a qualifying show



Chelsea said:


> Not sure mate it's my first show, what's the difference?
> 
> I'm sure you'll fit in mate, there will be plenty of other dwarfs there


----------



## Chelsea

Vibora said:


> I saw this thread on the 'latest posts' section on the homepage...thought to myself "sweet, a little hottie is doing a contest prep! Lemme go and perv over the pics".
> 
> Then came in and saw that Chelsea is infact a big hulky guy.
> 
> Still ogled over the pics
> 
> (no ****)


Hahaha that made ma laugh. You might be no **** but TaintedSoul definitely isn't!!


----------



## Chelsea

MissBC said:


> Inter means you havent competed before or got a placing? I believe that as soon as you get a title you can no longer do inters?
> 
> From UKBFF website
> 
> INTERMEDIATES class is restricted to those competitors who have never qualified for the UK Championships before, whether or not they
> 
> accepted their invitation. This rule is not applicable to Junior or Classic BB competitors.
> 
> - Once a competitor has qualified for the UK Championships in any particular class, he/she may not enter that class in any further qualifying
> 
> contest during the same season. A competitor may not enter more than one class at a qualifying show


Wicked thanks for that Briar. Reps.

Guess that means i'm doing the inters then.


----------



## PHMG

Vibora said:


> I saw this thread on the 'latest posts' section on the homepage...thought to myself "sweet, a little hottie is doing a contest prep! Lemme go and perv over the pics".
> 
> Then came in and saw that Chelsea is infact a *big hulky guy*.
> 
> Still ogled over the pics
> 
> *(no ****)*


I beg to differ...


----------



## TaintedSoul

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha that made ma laugh. You might be no **** but TaintedSoul definitely isn't!!


Says the one with a chicks nickname.... Pot/kettle and all that!


----------



## Chelsea

A chicks name?? Its the name of the footie team i support bru.

Anyways, not sure if im coming down with a cold as i have been blocked up since yesterday which is frustrating although it was bound to happen as everyone at work seems to be getting it. Nevertheless im sticking to the diet and its all going well.

Will be taking some progress pics this week so i'll get them up.


----------



## NorthernSoul

Get em up! What BF% do you think you currently stand on compared to what you did at the start of the journal?


----------



## TaintedSoul

Watch closely Phil! Dont need you also pushing through and ending up on the floor in the gym. Hope it passes quickly and doesnt slow down progress at all.

But regarding progress, how you feeling?


----------



## Chelsea

Apart from that mate im doing ok. Sunday was a bit of a mess didn't get enough food in me as I went out sat night although I didn't drink as I'm on this diet which was hard.

Still being up so late knocked me for 6 and I'm definitely feeling it today. Gonna dose up on vit c and get an early night tonight.


----------



## Chelsea

Sean91 said:


> Get em up! What BF% do you think you currently stand on compared to what you did at the start of the journal?


No idea about bf mate but the lads thought I had dropped some fat already and they thought I was looking better so it's all good after 2 weeks. It's just slow progress.

Just at the gym now watching some motivational vids on the iPhone on he treadmill to warm up then it's chest and tris time.


----------



## TaintedSoul

Yeah keep the vitamins up and make sure you get loads of sleep. I swear by loads of cider vinegar when sick but its probably just all in the mind.

Oh let me know when u want some more motivational videos of me for your workouts!!

(I already know ur reply to that)


----------



## Chelsea

Hahahaha I guess you know I'm gonna say that I need someone old and fat to look at to make me realise how damn good I look 

Only joking mate. Jus nailed 2 lean Aberdeen Angus burgers 44.4g protein, 2 x wholemeal rolls 52g carbs, 2 x fish oils.


----------



## Chelsea

Weighed in this morning, post cardio at 16st 12 3/4 lbs.

Cardio was so much better today as i was in bed by half ten and asleep by 11 i reckon.

Diet is on track, today so far looks like this:

Meal 1 - 4 eggs, 2 scoops whey & 1 scoop oats.

Meal 2 - 200g chicken, 75g sweet spud

Meal 3 - 200g chicken, 200g sweet spud.

Chest and tri's yesterday was really hard, felt exhausted mainly due to a late night on Saturday so i got some really good controlled reps, started on the incline as i feel i am too bottom heavy on my chest:

Incline:

100kg x 12reps

110kg x 10

110kg x 9

Flat:

100kg x 13

100kg x 11

100kg x 12 with forced reps and negatives.

Cable flye's:

3 x 12 reps

Seated Press:

3 x 12 reps

Close Grip Bench:

3 x 80kg x 10reps

Rope Pull Downs:

3 x 15,12,12

Reverse Grip Pull Downs:

3 x 15,15,12

Felt ruined afterwards, not gonna have another late night like that again, although i didnt drink it still took it out of me which was very frustrating.


----------



## OJay

still good weights even though you say you felt screwed good work mate


----------



## Brutal1

Where do you get the lean Aberdeen Angus burgers mate???


----------



## TaintedSoul

How you finding your stamina during sets on the diet?


----------



## Chelsea

OJay said:


> still good weights even though you say you felt screwed good work mate


Doesn't feel like good weights mate. Felt like I had gone back years in strength haha.

Thanks though.


----------



## Chelsea

Brutal1 said:


> Where do you get the lean Aberdeen Angus burgers mate???


Tesco mate, 8 burgers for £5 grill them on the foreman and it's perfect, especially with wholemeal buns.


----------



## Chelsea

TaintedSoul said:


> How you finding your stamina during sets on the diet?


Hmmm stamina has been a bit off due to the late night and having a bit of a cold but feel good again today. Plus I har caffeine tabs coming tomoz and they help a lot pre-workout not as much as test base (so someone told me haha).


----------



## TaintedSoul

Chelsea said:


> Hmmm stamina has been a bit off due to the late night and having a bit of a cold but feel good again today. Plus I har caffeine tabs coming tomoz and they help a lot pre-workout not as much as test base (so someone told me haha).


If you actually were around I was going to give you some Muscle Junkie Inferno tabs to try. Just caffeinne, yerba mate, geranium extract etc..etc...

But test base and oxytest and caffeinne and ephedrine works well too!!


----------



## big_jim_87

TaintedSoul said:


> If you actually were around I was going to give you some Muscle Junkie Inferno tabs to try. Just caffeinne, yerba mate, geranium extract etc..etc...
> 
> But test base and oxytest and caffeinne and ephedrine works well too!!


What about me! I'm natty so all them drugs are out of the question so give me all the natty sups I need!


----------



## Chelsea

Jim we can see you're natty mate the pics don't lie 

Sean id appreciate anything like that, would be awesome.


----------



## TaintedSoul

big_jim_87 said:


> What about me! I'm natty so all them drugs are out of the question so give me all the natty sups I need!


Well I have to give you samples now dont I!! Posting Phil's pack to you on thurs seeing as he is never around.



Chelsea said:


> Jim we can see you're natty mate the pics don't lie
> 
> Sean id appreciate anything like that, would be awesome.


You going to have to swing past my spot when near and sort u out. Dont like driving to wimbledon anymore lol.


----------



## Chelsea

TaintedSoul said:


> You going to have to swing past my spot when near and sort u out. Dont like driving to wimbledon anymore lol.


I'm sure i can manage that, just drop me your address....actually i think i still have the txt from your Mrs with it on there so not to worry.

You never even told me about these tabs you gimp! Are they supposed to be good? Could definitely use a bit of a lift pre-workout due to the lack of carbs/cals/energy :thumbdown:


----------



## Magic Torch

TaintedSoul said:


> You going to have to swing past my spot when near and sort u out. Dont like driving to wimbledon anymore lol.


Are those wombles still car jacking brothers?!


----------



## TaintedSoul

Chelsea said:


> I'm sure i can manage that, just drop me your address....actually i think i still have the txt from your Mrs with it on there so not to worry.
> 
> You never even told me about these tabs you gimp! Are they supposed to be good? Could definitely use a bit of a lift pre-workout due to the lack of carbs/cals/energy :thumbdown:


Never told you? Think I did but will blame it on low carbs!!

Will txt u address otherwise just ask your misses where she was last week when you were at gym! :thumbup:


----------



## TaintedSoul

Magic Torch said:


> Are those wombles still car jacking brothers?!


Yeah terrible filthy place!!! Cop cars constantly racing to some crime scene and worst of all its full of saffirs!!


----------



## Chelsea

TaintedSoul said:


> Never told you? Think I did but will blame it on low carbs!!
> 
> Will txt u address otherwise just ask your misses where she was last week when you were at gym! :thumbup:


I seriously dont remember you mentioning it mate. I just asked her and she said she doesn't remember getting humped by a fat, wet saffir struggling to keep up with the youth of today?? :lol:


----------



## TaintedSoul

Chelsea said:


> I seriously dont remember you mentioning it mate. I just asked her and she said she doesn't remember getting humped by a fat, wet saffir struggling to keep up with the youth of today?? :lol:


Cool... Now that I know she lies I can plan things better!


----------



## Chelsea

Well today has been fun. My eating has been good, i havent actually eaten all my alloted carbs which is weird but to be honest im absolutely knackered, the girlfriend is giving me grief i feel like i could actually punch her square in the grid then probably continue hitting her.

She is complaining that i gave her flowers and a card for valentines the day after to which i explained it was because we live together and went to Westfields on the day and would have been blatant if i went out because she would have known instantly what i was doing so instead i brought her some the night after when she least expected it.

Even so apparently i still cant be bothered!! Luckily i had a great leg session yesterday did leg press first and got:

12 x 350kg

10 x 400kg

9 x 400kg

Squats:

120kg x 12

130kg x 12

140kg x 11

I actually could have gone home after this but instead i did leg extensions, hammy curls and blitzed calves which was awesome.

I pretty much had DOMS already by the time i was walking out and getting up from the sofa was giving me cramp in my quads.

Feeling an early night tonight although i finish work at 5 and have college 6-9 then i have to go tescos to pick up supplies then come home and most likely explain to the police why my girlfriend looks like she has done a few rounds with Tyson!! :cursing:


----------



## Matt 1

good read this :beer:

good luck bud


----------



## misshayley

Hello darling just wanted to drop by and see how you are doing  I hope ur feeling more energised  xxxxxx


----------



## MWVEC

Well mate how is it all going any update pics??


----------



## TaintedSoul

Almost a week now since you posted Philis!! Gets the journalling going mate!!


----------



## Chelsea

Yea mate, my bad, its been a pretty tough week just havent brought myself to post up everything.

Good news is i weighed in this morning and i was 16st 8 and 3/4lbs so i have pretty much lost a stone in just over 3 weeks.

Weights have suffered slightly as i feel constantly tired and stressed but i bought some caffeine tabs so training has been boosted a bit which i really needed.

Im on to a whole new belt buckle on my trousers and its not even like its tight so the weight is definitely coming off the right areas.

Worst thing is my boss bought 2 boxes of Krispy Kreme's in yesterday and sat them 10feet away from me which was by far the hardest thing in the world (not being able to eat any) felt like i could eat the whole box and some more, think it was worse that i had to walk past it whatever i had to do at work!! :cursing:


----------



## Chelsea

Training picked up last night:

*Flat*

110kg x 12 reps

120kg x 10 reps

125kg x 9 reps

*Incline*

90kg x 12 reps

95kg x 10 x 2 sets

*Dumbell Flye's*

32kg 3 sets 12 reps

*Seated Press*

3 sets 12-15reps

*Tri's*

*Close Grip Bench*

70kg x 12 x 3sets (i cant emphasize enough how good going super slow on the negative portion of this exercise is)

*Skulls*

Ez Bar - 20kg each side 3 sets 10-12 reps

*Straight Bar Pull Downs*

3 sets - 12, 10, 8.

Most of the above sets have forced and partial reps included. Was an epic workout, had cramp in my tri's and chest last night to the point it actually woke me up so i felt really good.

Cardio was 45mins this morning.


----------



## Chelsea

Gonna try to take some update pics tonight in the same place as the last pics with the same light. I defo feel like the fat is dropping off and now im a stone lighter and still feel as big in the mirror i really can't complain.

Being lighter certainly does help doing chins 

I think i was massively struggling for motivation last week, felt a bit down for some reason but now things are all good again.


----------



## J.Smith

Keep smashing it mate!


----------



## Chelsea

Ok some progress pics, baring in mind that the first week of the diet and a little of the 2nd I was making silly mistakes so here goes....


----------



## TaintedSoul

Nice Phil... Can definitely see an improvement there mate!! Rooms still a mess though!!

The back is getting better and looking leaner, specially lower back. keep going bud.. even on those down days push through and stay on target.

What did you do wrong in the beginning and can you make up for it to be ready on the day?


----------



## Chelsea

Thanks mate  yea I thought my lower back had come in too which is always good.

It wasn't anything major it was just stupid things like having porridge with milk and having too many calories, I guess just coz it was a bit rushed.

All sorted now though!


----------



## misshayley

Chelsea said:


> Ok some progress pics, baring in mind that the first week of the diet and a little of the 2nd I was making silly mistakes so here goes....


thanks for the perv...such a great bottom


----------



## Chelsea

Hahahahaha trust you to see me as a piece of meat.......

A damn sexy one though


----------



## misshayley

Chelsea said:


> Hahahahaha trust you to see me as a piece of meat.......
> 
> A damn sexy one though


well thats how u see me so touche!  xxxx


----------



## Chelsea

Did I really class you as a piece of meat?! I never thought I would speak that highly of you


----------



## misshayley

Chelsea said:


> Did I really class you as a piece of meat?! I never thought I would speak that highly of you


U big meanie :/ CRY!


----------



## Chelsea

misshayley said:


> U big meanie :/ CRY!


At least you said big :-D


----------



## Chelsea

So here is the actual 3 week comparison, like I said the diet hasn't been 100% just due to lack of knowledge but now it's the same everyday.


----------



## misshayley

Chelsea said:


> At least you said big :-D


I was thinking more along the lines of your fat head!


----------



## Chelsea

misshayley said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of your fat head!


Hahaha, with a fat head comes a large helmet


----------



## misshayley

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha, with a fat head comes a large helmet


Apparently so


----------



## Chelsea

Food was same as ever yesterday:

Meal 1 - 4 eggs, 2 scoops whey, 1 scoop oats and 1 banana - Pro 80g, Carbs 57g, Fats 23g

Meal 2 - 200g Chicken, 75g rice - Pro 46g, Carbs 58g, Fats 7g

Meal 3 - 200g Chicken, 250g Sweet potato - Pro 49g, Carbs 50g, Fats 2g

Meal 4 - 200g Chicken, 1 banana - Pro 46g, Carbs 26g, Fat 2g

Meal 5 - 200g Chicken, 50g rice - Pro 48g, Carbs 30g, Fat 2g

Meal 6 - 2 scoops whey - Pro 46g, Carbs 1g, Fat 1g.

All meals are accompanied with 2 x fish oils.

These meals are the same every single day apart from sometimes 200g chicken is substituted for 2 x lean grilled burgers in wholemeal buns (only for one meal though)

Totals:

Protein - 315g

Carbs - 222g

Fats - 37g although the fish oils will keep this higher.


----------



## Suprakill4

Looking well on track mate, great progress. Upper abs are coming out, bit more to lose on lower abdomen but plenty of time. Lower back should have a nice xmas tree by the time your done?


----------



## Chelsea

Cheers mate, like i said the first week and a bit i was still unsure as to what i could and couldnt have i.e milk and a few other things plus i wasnt weighing the food. Now though it is spot on and this last week i have felt like i have made the most progress.

Lower abs have always held fat so i reckon it will be the very last bit to go mate but yea im pleased with how the back has come up.


----------



## Suprakill4

Yeah i was reading about you having the milk lol!

I always lose it in my face first wierd!


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah i was reading about you having the milk lol!
> 
> I always lose it in my face first wierd!


I'm the exact same mate, my face slims down so much everyone has noticed at the gym. I'm just glad the training is paying off and now i know exactly what to eat and what not to eat I no longer feel like I can go wrong.

the nice thing about the dieting is that my fitness will actually be improved for once as i havent done any cardio since my boxing days which was a couple years ago now.


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Definite improvement mate....look more sharper in today's pic than before.

How are you finding the diet, i mean thats a lot of chicken! Unless you like chicken i would think you'd get bored after a few weeks?


----------



## Chelsea

Mate i've always been a big chicken eater, no matter what happens i can always rely on myself being able to eat it. Every now and then i throw in 200g of rump steak (grilled) as well which gives it a nice change but basically im ok with it.

I think most days im eating 800g chicken!! Does make dieting expensive although i get my chicken from Bookers so its 5kg for £20 which aint too bad.

Thanks for the positive comment mate, it's always so nice and motivational when others can see that you have improved really helps you get up at 5:45am in the morning to do cardio or get those extra reps later on that day.


----------



## Chelsea

Ok quick update legs on Wednesday went like this:

*Leg Press*

12 x 350kg

10 x 400kg

8 x 450 kg (this was a personal best, although i was spotted on the positive phase)

*Squats*

12 x 120kg

10 x 130kg

10 x 150kg This set was horrible but something inside me was just saying 'get that extra one' even though i was aiming for 8.

*Leg Extension*

3 x 12 reps

*Hamstring Curl*

3 X 12 reps with a split second pause on the positive phase.

*Calves*

9 x full stack on the leg press, feet at all different angles, super slow reps, partials pulses you name it i did it and as a result my calves the next morning for cardio at 6am were rather tender.

Did shoulders tonight but as its late and i feel a little sick coz i just forced down 200g chicken dry with no sauce i'm going to update this tomorrow and most likely go to bed now with 2 scoops whey which will no doubt make me get up and pis$ about 3am haha good times.


----------



## roberts1974

just read thread all the way through really making some great progress there mate def lost a couple %bf.

your journal makes for good reading. subcribed and will def follow this good luck mate.


----------



## TaintedSoul

Good leg workout Phil, keep it coming buddy.


----------



## 44carl44

Chelsea said:


> Mate i've always been a big chicken eater, no matter what happens i can always rely on myself being able to eat it. Every now and then i throw in 200g of rump steak (grilled) as well which gives it a nice change but basically im ok with it.
> 
> I think most days im eating 800g chicken!! Does make dieting expensive although i get my chicken from Bookers so its 5kg for £20 which aint too bad.
> 
> Thanks for the positive comment mate, it's always so nice and motivational when others can see that you have improved really helps you get up at 5:45am in the morning to do cardio or get those extra reps later on that day.


get your self your rump steak from bookers mate 250g steak for £2.10 good value


----------



## Chelsea

roberts1974 said:


> just read thread all the way through really making some great progress there mate def lost a couple %bf.
> 
> your journal makes for good reading. subcribed and will def follow this good luck mate.


Cheers mate always good to hear  feel like th bf% is dropping off even quicker now.



TaintedSoul said:


> Good leg workout Phil, keep it coming buddy.


Mate it was a savage one, definitely need to put everything into legs as it is my weakest part even though i was doing 450kg leg press for 8 reps!



44carl44 said:


> get your self your rump steak from bookers mate 250g steak for £2.10 good value


Really mate? Is it already sliced up into 250g servings or is it in a big slab?


----------



## Chelsea

Shoulders on Friday was another good session:

*Standing Overhead Press*

80kg x 12 reps

70kg x 10

70kg x 8 with a drop set to 5kg a side for as many reps as possible.

*Lat Raises:*

3 x 12 reps 24kg dumbells.

*Rear Delts* - Tried a bit of different one with 20kg dumbells, was kind of a standing reverse fly with 20kg dumbells 3 x 12reps

*Upright Rows:*

10 x 60kg

9 x 55kg

8 x 55kg

Finished off the shoulder session with 24 reps on 24kg dumbells then it was shake time and get out of there! Shoulders were burning worse than my pi$s after a trip to Amsterdam!!


----------



## Mr-Fizzle

Some good work going on here mate - looking sharper already. Look forward to seeing the end result.


----------



## Chelsea

Mr-Fizzle said:


> Some good work going on here mate - looking sharper already. Look forward to seeing the end result.


Thanks mate, i try to make sure i get closer to 50mins cardio now every morning and its really working, it really puts bulking into perspective, i used to think i never had enough time to eat and prepare enough now it feels like bulking would be the easiest thing in the world.

Cant wait till the fat on my lower abs is gone and i finally get to see my full abs, the cheeky buggers have been hiding for years!!


----------



## Mr-Fizzle

Lol - I know what you mean, once the comp is done you will feel so weird when your not prepping, like your lost lol. Is your cardio all LISS walking? I found that and alternating it with using a stepper I have for the same period helped me massively.


----------



## Chelsea

Yea mate its all LISS, it's a pretty fast paced walk and i get a fair few miles done now. Only problem with using the stepper is that i would have to drive to the gym in the morning whereas at the moment i just walk outside which is a lot easier and more convenient.

What shows you done mate?


----------



## Chelsea

Chest was brilliant yesterday:

*Flat Bench*

12 x 120kg

10 x 125kg

8 x 130kg

*Incline*

12 x 95kg

10 x 100kg

8 x 100kg

*Incline Flye's*

12 x 32kg

10 x 34kg

8 x 36kg

*Seated Chest Press*

15 reps, 12 and 10 reps.

*Tricep's*

*Skull Crushers*

12 x 20kg either side ez bar

10 x 25kg either side

9 x 25 kg either side

*Weighted Dips*

25kg x 12

25kg x 11

25kg x 9

*Close Grip Bench*

12 x 60kg

10 x 65kg

*Rope Pull Downs*

2 sets 12-15reps then out of there.

By the time i got to the close grip bench my tris and chest were ruined, 60kg's felt like 140kg but still even though it was lighter i made sure i got perfect slow form and enough reps.

Got cramp all night as a consequence of this workout so i really didnt sleep very well, just had a nap in my car at lunch to recharge the batteries though and i still managed 40mins cardio this morning even though i was exhausted and for some reason my breathing was quite tight.


----------



## roberts1974

nice work out mate hows the decatest going got mine today then knocked it off the side smashed the vial all over the kitchen floor

well pi$$ed off.


----------



## Chelsea

roberts1974 said:


> nice work out mate hows the decatest going got mine today then knocked it off the side smashed the vial all over the kitchen floor
> 
> well pi$$ed off.


You must be fuming mate! I think I would have actually cried. It's going well though, feeling strong will update with the leg session from yesterday tonight.


----------



## aesthetics4ever

Looking brilliant mate. Looks like you've got everything nailed. How does an average back/bicep session look? I've had a scan through and i can't see any logs of your back days but I've prob missed it as I'm on my phone.


----------



## TaintedSoul

Good chest workout there Phil, keep it up. Must be pic time soon hey? Hows the BF feeling?


----------



## Chelsea

radicalry00 said:


> Looking brilliant mate. Looks like you've got everything nailed. How does an average back/bicep session look? I've had a scan through and i can't see any logs of your back days but I've prob missed it as I'm on my phone.


I'll post my last one up after celeb juice mate haha.

Cheers though


----------



## Chelsea

TaintedSoul said:


> Good chest workout there Phil, keep it up. Must be pic time soon hey? Hows the BF feeling?


I shall get the mrs to take some mate.


----------



## TaintedSoul

Celeb Juice? WTF is that? Celebs on steroids!! lol


----------



## Chelsea

TaintedSoul said:


> Celeb Juice? WTF is that? Celebs on steroids!! lol


Hahahahahahaha that made me laugh!! Mate tell me you watch it! It's amazing, catch it on itv2+1 in a bit.


----------



## Chelsea

Right, pictures as requested, I feel that my back probably looks the best but it will be good to see what you guys think.


----------



## Chelsea

Personally my favourite pic is the last one.


----------



## BodyBuilding101

definitely improving mate, if you look at you double-bi pic from the one you posted now and the one before you can see that your midsection is a lot leaner :thumbup1:

is the deca causing the spots? i found that once i started deca i got a break-out of miniscules spots all over my back/shoulders.


----------



## roberts1974

yeah mate i was fuming just wanted to smash the kitchen up, but i didnt

order some more should be here tomorrow.

your looking really good mate massive differance from your first pics keep it up

well done.


----------



## TaintedSoul

Chelsea said:


> Hahahahahahaha that made me laugh!! Mate tell me you watch it! It's amazing, catch it on itv2+1 in a bit.


No I dont. Seriously I dont watch whats on TV. I find a series that interests me and get that to watch, and hate reality TV.

Virgin Media is there purely for the wife.


----------



## roberts1974

mate i tried the oats with no milk today really not that bad, never thought id be able to eat it but yeah not bad.

have you had to adjust your diet as you lose more bf.


----------



## Chelsea

BodyBuilding101 said:


> definitely improving mate, if you look at you double-bi pic from the one you posted now and the one before you can see that your midsection is a lot leaner :thumbup1: is the deca causing the spots? i found that once i started deca i got a break-out of miniscules spots all over my back/shoulders.


Funnily enough mate it was when i went on my cruise dose that i got a few spots, now i am on a higher dose they seem to be clearing up slowly. I dont think its the Deca as i have had a few spots before, think i might buy some wipes to use straight after the gym to clear away any sweat so that by the time im home my shoulders are kinda clean already.



roberts1974 said:


> yeah mate i was fuming just wanted to smash the kitchen up, but i didnt
> 
> order some more should be here tomorrow.
> 
> your looking really good mate massive differance from your first pics keep it up
> 
> well done.


Thanks mate, always good when others notice it, im just hoping i can keep holding on to this mass especially as bf% keeps lowering.



TaintedSoul said:


> No I dont. Seriously I dont watch whats on TV. I find a series that interests me and get that to watch, and hate reality TV.
> 
> Virgin Media is there purely for the wife.


When you say 'find a series that interest me' do you mean something like - "How to keep your vagina fresh and odourless even after taking plenty of ethnic man meat?"



roberts1974 said:


> mate i tried the oats with no milk today really not that bad, never thought id be able to eat it but yeah not bad.
> 
> have you had to adjust your diet as you lose more bf.


Hmmm im still sceptical on this one mate, my breakfast is ok now anyway, very much in the routine of having it, 4 eggs, a shake with a scoop of oats and a banana....Job done


----------



## Chelsea

Sy. said:


> Nice xmas tree :thumb:


I took it down ages ago mate.....Only joking cheers mate. I definitely think my back is going to be a strong point which is good, all i have to change now is lunging for legs has got to be incorporated accoring to DB so i will be thanking him for that next week.


----------



## Mingster

Looking well Chelsea. Those lunges should bring up the legs no bother. I'm currently supersetting them with leg presses, high reps, with great success. Keep it up and you'll be looking great come contest time.


----------



## ba baracuss

Chelsea said:


> Funnily enough mate it was when i went on my cruise dose that i got a few spots, now i am on a higher dose they seem to be clearing up slowly. I dont think its the Deca as i have had a few spots before, think i might buy some wipes to use straight after the gym to clear away any sweat so that by the time im home my shoulders are kinda clean already.


No showers at your gym?

Nice progress btw :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea

Mingster said:


> Looking well Chelsea. Those lunges should bring up the legs no bother. I'm currently supersetting them with leg presses, high reps, with great success. Keep it up and you'll be looking great come contest time.


Yea mate, my main worry still is calves, im really trying to blitz them but they just dont seem to be responding.



ba baracuss said:


> No showers at your gym?
> 
> Nice progress btw :thumbup1:


Haha there are showers mate but rather than stay at the gym another 30mins i would rather get home and get some food in me then have a shower.

Thanks mate


----------



## TaintedSoul

New pics are looking good buddy. Veins are starting to come out. Can see the 4 top abs now!! Back seems to going the quickest, looking good!!


----------



## Chelsea

TaintedSoul said:


> New pics are looking good buddy. Veins are starting to come out. Can see the 4 top abs now!! Back seems to going the quickest, looking good!!


Cheers old boy. Need to come down to Physique to train soon, was thinking of suspending my membership at David Lloyd from now until the end of the show as its only £5 to keep it on suspension i think.

Dont suppose you could wangle a free pass for me to come down then i could chat to them about a membership for a couple of months?

Really pleased with how my back is coming along, getting some Clen on Tuesday so going to run that for 10 days and see if i can shift a bit more.


----------



## roberts1974

Chelsea said:


> I took it down ages ago mate.....Only joking cheers mate. I definitely think my back is going to be a strong point which is good, all i have to change now is lunging for legs has got to be incorporated accoring to DB so i will be thanking him for that next week.


lunges are awsome for your legs mate been doing then for the last six weeks along side squats and press

when i trained them last night i thought i was going to throw up.

got the rest of my decatest yesterday aswell pinned no pip love it.


----------



## roberts1974

big differance mate how long has it been 5-6 weeks


----------



## Chelsea

It's been 5 weeks although I was making mistakes on my diet in the first week and a half so I'd say proper dieting has been 3 and a half weeks. Looks good when you put them against each other 

Glad to hear about the Decatest mate, let's hope your butter fingers can keep this one in one piece haha!


----------



## Chelsea

Ok so quick update from Friday and Saturday.

Shoulders were brilliant, it went like this:

*Dumbell shoulder press:*

2 x warm up sets x 26kg's

13 x 42kg dumbells (absolutely smashed these ones so went up a weight)

11 x 45kg

10 x 45kg

*Lat Raises*

12 x 22kg

10 x 24kg

9 x 24kg

*Rear Delts - head resting on top of the bench to stop any body rocking*

12 x 24kg

12 x 26kg

10 x 26kg

*Upright Rows - Had to do this for the second week running as the squat rack was being used so i couldnt shrug*

12 x 50kg

10 x 55kg

9 x 57.5kg

*Front Raises - haven't done these in forever so stuck 5kg either side of the olympic bar and did some, was a really nice change actually*

12 x 30kg

10 x 35kg

8 x 40kg

Shoulders was completed in about 35 mins it was brutal but i absolutely loved it.


----------



## Chelsea

So an update on the back workout on Saturday, it was absolutely brilliant and i still have DOMS now accross my upper back and deep in my lats 

*Chins*

12 x bodyweight

10 x bodyweight+5kg

8 x bodyweight+5kg

*Lat Pull Down on Pure Strength Machine - this is a personal favourite and why i think i have such bad doms in my lats, every rep i overstretch the lats at the top and try to oversqueeze at the bottom for a second which allows me to perform forced reps even when im on my own*

12 x 75kg a side

10 x 80kg a side

10 x 85kg a side

*Seated Row*

3 sets 12, 10 and 9 reps

*Dorian Seated Row on cable with lat pull down bar*

Really enjoy this exercise feel a really good squeeze and i feel that no other machine really offers this angle and feeling (not at my gym anyway)

15 x full stack (50kg) plus 1 x 22kg dumbell

12 x full stack (50kg) plus 2 x 22kg dumbell

12 x full stack (50kg) plus 2 x 22kg dumbell and a 12kg

*Biceps*

*Straight bar curls*

12 x 10kg a side (more of a warm up really)

10 x 15kg a side

12 x 12.5kg a side

*Ez Curls*

12 x 20kg a side

11 x 22.5kg a side

8 x 22.5kg a side

*Preacher curls*

2 sets 12 reps

*Seated Dumbell Twisting Curls*

2 sets 8-10 reps

Done 

After this session i really felt that i may do biceps with chest and tri's with shoulders because by the time ive done back i feel that my biceps really had nothing left and the weights i lift are nothing compared to what i usually could when they are fresh.


----------



## RACK

Awesome progress mate


----------



## Chelsea

RACK said:


> Awesome progress mate


Thanks mate, popped an Alpha Pharma clen 40mcg an hour ago to speed fat loss along and im shaking like Ali!!


----------



## Suprakill4

the detail in your lower back is insane at this point of the prep mate. get in!


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> the detail in your lower back is insane at this point of the prep mate. get in!


Yea? I've also just switched all my meals that had rice in to sweet potato so thats all i have all day now, chicken and sweet potato which is what i did when i was running Tren and even without cardio the fat just dropped off me so with cardio 7 times a week i should be hitting my stride soon enough.

Thanks though mate, always a good boost.


----------



## Chelsea

For anyone that hasn't seen the most recent pics are on page 11.


----------



## RACK

Good clen that, put your hand down your pants and enjoy


----------



## Chelsea

RACK said:


> Good clen that, put your hand down your pants and enjoy


Again?

I'm not sending you a video this time so dont PM me and ask me for one


----------



## RACK

You're such a teeeeeeease!!!


----------



## onthebuild

great progress mate and a good read all round! think this has to be the latest subscription to a thread ever! looking forward to seeing the results of clen, going to have a go with it myself at the back end of my next cycle!


----------



## Chelsea

Hahaha! You filthy beast, one day i'll give in you massive ****.

Anyways back to business just tucking into meal number 3, 200g chicken with 100g sweet potato.

I dont think this will sort out my hunger issues in the slightest if im honest!


----------



## Chelsea

onthebuild said:


> great progress mate and a good read all round! think this has to be the latest subscription to a thread ever! looking forward to seeing the results of clen, going to have a go with it myself at the back end of my next cycle!


Thanks mate, the clen is only really there to speed things along a bit, without my diet and cardio the clen would be about as useful as a chocolate kettle!


----------



## BodyBuilding101

What does of clen are you taking? Any cramps yet? Always found clen cramped me up real bad to the point i had to stop


----------



## Chelsea

Only on 40mcg mate, when i stop noticing the shakes i will up it to 80mcg.

I get cramp a lot anyway especially in my chest but i found since i have been taking Alpha Men multi vit from My Protein i dont get them as bad, i guess there must be something in that i needed more of.


----------



## BodyBuilding101

After doing some research on the net i found taurine supplement is supposed to help with the cramps but is didnt :lol:

But i was on 120mcg a day 

Supra is right about your lower back mate, come comp time you'll be getting a call from santa wanting his xmas tree back :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea

Hahahahahahahahaha!! Santa can kiss my ar$e and bring me the the Tren i asked him for 

I saw that about taurine so might try it if things get bad.


----------



## TaintedSoul

Chelsea said:


> Cheers old boy. Need to come down to Physique to train soon, was thinking of suspending my membership at David Lloyd from now until the end of the show as its only £5 to keep it on suspension i think.
> 
> Dont suppose you could wangle a free pass for me to come down then i could chat to them about a membership for a couple of months?
> 
> Really pleased with how my back is coming along, getting some Clen on Tuesday so going to run that for 10 days and see if i can shift a bit more.


Sorry for delay mate. Been busy as hell.

You can train for free first time, buy 3 months and pay £38/month I think.


----------



## Chelsea

Hmmm i've been there before mate and trained and coz i look like the white Coleman they will no doubt remember me 

Still £38 a month is a steal when mine is £87.75!!


----------



## Chelsea

Absolutely beasted legs yesterday:

*Squats:*

12 x 100kg

12 x 140kg

7 x 180kg

3 x 200kg - i actually felt like i could have squated anything last night i felt so good!

20 reps challenge on 110kg completed with ease actually 

*Walking lunges with 50kg:*

3 sets 13 reps either leg

*Calves*

Stading calves - 4 sets all super slow with held contraction at the top and a good second stretch at the bottom.

*Seated Calf Raises:*

Same as above really.

Videos of the 180kg squat and 200kg to follow...


----------



## DoubleXL-

Amazing progress so far bro! No doubt you will smash it when you finally stand on stage!


----------



## Chelsea




----------



## TaintedSoul

Nice leg workout Phil. Strength seems to have gone up?


----------



## Chelsea

TaintedSoul said:


> Nice leg workout Phil. Strength seems to have gone up?


Yes mate!! Even though im consuming such a lower amount of calories and doing cardio 7 days a week at a total of of 5 hours a week my strength seems to be going up and up 

200kg squat video next....


----------



## Chelsea

Only just heard my mates comments on here! Classic :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Feeling a bit tired today due to college being moved from Thurs night this week to monday which meant i had to train legs on Wed, chest Thurs and today is shoulders and tri's. Back to back sessions of legs and chest over 2 days was enough.

Legs are really quite sore from the walking lunges especially the glutes and funnily enough the hamstrings too. As i said a couple days ago i have swapped all my carb intake that was rice to sweet potato as it really seems to sit well with me and i have noticed a difference already. Food preparation is completely second nature now i cook everything the night before for the next day, which remind me i will be going to Bookers this weekend to pick up some chicken breasts.

Havent noticed any drop in strength after dropping the dbols which is good and i am feeling very strong when i get to the gym which is usually about half 5 and by that time i have had 4 meals already.

Think shoulders is going to be tough today especially as chest was last night but i just cant fit in the sessions because of college being moved which is very annoying as i am a creature of habit probably like most and when things change and they are out of your control its definitely not cool.


----------



## Chelsea

Quick update fro shoulders on Friday:

*Dumbell Shoulder Press*

12 x 43kg dumbells (felt very easy)

10 x 45kg's

9 x 47kg's

*Lat Raises*

12 x 22kg's

11 x 22kg's

10 x 22kg's

*Rear Delts*

3 x 12 reps 24,26,26kg's

*Shrugs*

12 x 180kg warm up

12 x 260kg

Followed immediately by:

20 x 180kg's

*Triceps: Skull Crushers*

Ez bar warm up 15kg a side

12 x 22.5kg a side

10 x 25kg a side

8 x 25kg a side

*Straight bar pull downs:*

3 x 12 reps with forced reps

*Reverse Grip*

3 x 12 reps

Triceps still hurt today which is brilliant, definitely keeping to Chest and bi's and shoulders and tri's now.


----------



## Feelin-Big

Really good progress considering its only been a few weeks! Are you able to put your diet up?


----------



## Chelsea

Feelin-Big said:


> Really good progress considering its only been a few weeks! Are you able to put your diet up?


My diet looks like this:

6am - Half a scoop of whey then out the door at 6:10 for 45mins cardio.

8am - 4 eggs, 2 scoops whey with 1 scoop oats and a banana.

10:30am - 200g chicken breast with 100g sweet potato

1:30pm - 200g chicken breast with 200g sweet potato and a rice cake.

4:30pm - 200g chicken breast on its own.

5:30pm - Train

7:30pm - 200g chicken breast with 75g sweet potato.

11pm - 2 scoops whey then off to bed.


----------



## GolfDelta

Do you take a preworkout supp mate I'd be starving only having a chicken breast between 1330 and training at 5 I'd need one for a kick up the **** or do you find you've plenty energy from the meals you've already consumed?Good progress btw following with interest.


----------



## Feelin-Big

Chelsea said:


> My diet looks like this:
> 
> 6am - Half a scoop of whey then out the door at 6:10 for 45mins cardio.
> 
> 8am - 4 eggs, 2 scoops whey with 1 scoop oats and a banana.
> 
> 10:30am - 200g chicken breast with 100g sweet potato
> 
> 1:30pm - 200g chicken breast with 200g sweet potato and a rice cake.
> 
> 4:30pm - 200g chicken breast on its own.
> 
> 5:30pm - Train
> 
> 7:30pm - 200g chicken breast with 75g sweet potato.
> 
> 11pm - 2 scoops whey then off to bed.


Extremely similar to mine... Only difference is i have cottage cheese as well before bed and sometimes i done make it out for the morning run, especially monday mornings!!


----------



## Chelsea

gduncan said:


> Do you take a preworkout supp mate I'd be starving only having a chicken breast between 1330 and training at 5 I'd need one for a kick up the **** or do you find you've plenty energy from the meals you've already consumed?Good progress btw following with interest.


I usually have plenty of energy mate but i do take a caffeine tablet about half hour before each workout, that sorts me out. Can't be bothered to spend more on a pre-workout drink when a caffeine tablet and a banana is more than good enough


----------



## Chelsea

Feelin-Big said:


> Extremely similar to mine... Only difference is i have cottage cheese as well before bed and sometimes i done make it out for the morning run, especially monday mornings!!


Tried cottage cheese once and although it didnt taste bad the consistency put me off, im kinda funny like that.

Looks like sheeps brains!!


----------



## Feelin-Big

Chelsea said:


> Tried cottage cheese once and although it didnt taste bad the consistency put me off, im kinda funny like that.
> 
> Looks like sheeps brains!!


I love the stuff! Cottage cheese on bagel... my mouth is watering right now!

Are you using anything to 'help' you with this cut?


----------



## Chelsea

Yea mate if you read the first page its all detailed there, started clen last week just to speed the fat loss up a bit too.


----------



## Feelin-Big

Sorry my bad! been following that long i forgot! Just started clen a week ago, forgot how bad the shakes and sweats were!


----------



## Chelsea

Haha i never get the sweat i defo notice im a bit warmer but the shakes are the ones that get me, txting on my phone i can really notice it, kinda like it though and with a calorie deficient diet it really does work.


----------



## Feelin-Big

Everything shakes, my eyes, my eyelids, my top lip, hands.... Anything above 120mcg and i look like mohammed ali!


----------



## Chelsea

Back on Saturday went like this:

*Chins*

12 reps with 5kg around me

10 reps with 10kg

9 reps with 10kg

*Bent Over Rows*

12 x 130kg

10 x 140kg

10 x 150kg

*Lat Pull Down - Plate Loaded*

12, 12 and 10 reps

*Seated Row*

12 & 10 reps

*Seated Rows Dorian style with wide grip lat pull down bar seated cable:*

2 sets 12 reps with forced and patrials.

Got cramp in my lats later on that night which wasnt fun.


----------



## Chelsea

Picked up 10kg of chicken yesterday from bookers as well which was very handy as i get through 800g a day of it, £40 as well, bargain.

Chest and Bi's tonight, defintiely preferring training bi's with chest and tri's with shoulders, the bi's and tri's dont feel half as knackered as they used to and the doms i am suffering from Friday's tri's session after shoulders is a good indication that this is the right way to train for me.


----------



## Chelsea

Chest and Biceps last night:

*Flat Bench:*

12 x 120kg

9 x 125kg

8 x 130kg

*Incline:*

12 x 95kg

11 x 97.5kg

8 x 100kg

*Flyes:*

3 x 12 reps

*Seated Press:*

3 x 12 reps

*Straight Bar Curls - Olympic Bar:*

50kg x 6 (kinda heavy warm up)

60kg x 9

50kg x 12

*Ez Curls:*

15kg a side x 12

17.5kg a side x 10

17.5kg x 9

*Seated Dumbell Twisting Curls:*

12 x 18kg's

11 x 18kg's

*Standing Superman's (double bicep pose on the cables):*

3 sets 12 reps with long hold and squeeze at peak contraction.

Great workout although i feel by the time i get to incline i dont have much left to push so i may stick to 2 working sets on flat then 2 on incline with a drop set.


----------



## Chelsea

I also weighed in yesterday at 16st and 6lbs which is a total loss of 16lbs in 6 weeks 

Great thing is that all my clothes are still tight in the right places but more noticeably my waist has come in by a rather large amount nearly 3 buckle sizes on my work belt!!


----------



## Barman

Dude you are a beast yor very tall to im short im about 5.6. maybe 5.6 and a half ha not fair wana give me 3 or 4 inches off your legs?? lol good luck bro looking great


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Chelsea said:


> I also weighed in yesterday at 16st and 6lbs which is a total loss of 16lbs in 6 weeks
> 
> Great thing is that all my clothes are still tight in the right places but more noticeably my waist has come in by a rather large amount nearly 3 buckle sizes on my work belt!!


Thats good going mate :thumb:

How many cals are you on and whats the macro split? It probably written in the thread somewhere....you still doing cardio morning and night?


----------



## Chelsea

Thanks mate 

Im on just over 3000cals a day mate around 3300 when training.

Just doing cardio in the morning 6am for 45mins after half a scoop of whey.


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> Im on just over 3000cals a day mate around 3300 when training.
> 
> Just doing cardio in the morning 6am for 45mins after half a scoop of whey.


You and Rack seem to be getting similar results...will have to look at your thread more to pic up the structure/plan as i want similar results...will you stick to test/deca or switch to something else nearer comp time?


----------



## Chelsea

I'll switch to WC TNT MAST 250 - 75mg Tren Ace/100mg Tren Prop/75mg Mast Prop about 4 weeks out from the comp so not long, will be the first time ive run short esters.


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> I'll switch to WC TNT MAST 250 - 75mg Tren Ace/100mg Tren Prop/75mg Mast Prop about 4 weeks out from the comp so not long, will be the first time ive run short esters.


?? Enjoy the short esthers


----------



## TaintedSoul

Enjoying the frequent pinning!! :thumbup:


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> ?? Enjoy the short esthers


My bad that was supposed to be test prop but im sure you knew that.



TaintedSoul said:


> Enjoying the frequent pinning!! :thumbup:


Haven't started yet mate, i put in the order next week. Im sure it will be fun, especially as the mrs doesnt know im on it so i'll have to do it rather sneakily :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea

Just started to drop the carbs from my morning shake now as i feel i dont need the carbs and could benefit more from the lower amount, saw a little vein on my lower abs this morning, wasnt even aware i would get some there.


----------



## roberts1974

Chelsea said:


> Just started to drop the carbs from my morning shake now as i feel i dont need the carbs and could benefit more from the lower amount, saw a little vein on my lower abs this morning, wasnt even aware i would get some there.


nice one mate you must be looking pretty ripped now, so does this mean you have full set of abs now

how you feeling energy wise with the low carbs.


----------



## TaintedSoul

Chelsea said:


> Haven't started yet mate, i put in the order next week. Im sure it will be fun,* especially as the mrs doesnt know im on it so i'll have to do it rather sneakily* :thumb:


hahahahaa - Dont come banging on mine or Barry's doors so you can drop your pants and pin your every other day of the week!!


----------



## Chelsea

roberts1974 said:


> nice one mate you must be looking pretty ripped now, so does this mean you have full set of abs now
> 
> how you feeling energy wise with the low carbs.


Yea mate its really coming along although i am still holding a bit of fat around the top of the hips on my lower back but thats gonna be the last bit to go. So cool seeing all these veins i have never seen before though 

Energy-wise im ok mate, i have tired moments in the afternoon at work but i tend to sort that out with a black coffee, no sugar and no milk.



TaintedSoul said:


> hahahahaa - Dont come banging on mine or Barry's doors so you can drop your pants and pin your every other day of the week!!


Hahah yea right mate, i'll just slip into the bathroom and do it in there then claim i was so long because i was wrestling out a protein sh1t :whistling:


----------



## Chelsea

Forgot to update the leg training which still aches today!!

*Leg Press*

12 x 200kg (warm up)

12 x 350kg

10 x 400kg

6 x 450kg

*Squats*

12 x 110kg (warm up)

12 x 140kg

10 x 150kg

*Lunges*

12 paces on each leg with 45kg on my back x 2 sets - almost threw up by this point as i had smashed quads so hard with little rest.

*Hammy Curls*

4 x 10-12 reps accompanied with partials until it felt like i was getting cramp which was fun.

*Standing Calves*

4 sets super slow with a held contraction at the top x 12 reps

*Seated Calves*

Same as above really. I find that with calves i can throw on loads of weight but without full range of motion and a proper squeeze/contraction at the top of every rep and stretch at the bottom i dont see the point of loading the bar up really.

Was a really good workout all this was done in about an hour so it was very intense and very taxing which made cardio on Thurs morning delightful :thumbdown:


----------



## Chelsea

Quick update on diet:

6am 1/2 scoop whey - 45mins cardio - power walking.

8am - 4 eggs, 1 banana and 2 scoops whey.

10:30am - 200g chicken, 100g sweet potato.

1:30pm - 200g chicken, 150g sweet potato.

Not sure how much the fish oils are helping with the diet so i was going to try taking half the amount for the next few days to see how i respond. Im having around 8-10 a day. If someone with backup thinks they definitely help during a cut then i will keep them at 8-10 a day.


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Quick update on diet:
> 
> 6am 1/2 scoop whey - 45mins cardio - power walking.
> 
> 8am - 4 eggs, 1 banana and 2 scoops whey.
> 
> 10:30am - 200g chicken, 100g sweet potato.
> 
> 1:30pm - 200g chicken, 150g sweet potato.
> 
> Not sure how much the fish oils are helping with the diet so i was going to try taking half the amount for the next few days to see how i respond. Im having around 8-10 a day. If someone with backup thinks they definitely help during a cut then i will keep them at 8-10 a day.


Keep them in mate. no reason to take them out, that will save naff all calories really. Back looks immense in the avi but you do know its not christmas while december?


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Keep them in mate. no reason to take them out, that will save naff all calories really. Back looks immense in the avi but you do know its not christmas while december?


You think? Wasn't sure if they would make a difference calorie wise, oh well i'll keep them going then mate.

Ahahahahahahaha, thanks mate, im really glad my back is looking good and others thinks so too as its a rather important part of bodybuilding


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> You think? Wasn't sure if they would make a difference calorie wise, oh well i'll keep them going then mate.
> 
> Ahahahahahahaha, thanks mate, im really glad my back is looking good and others thinks so too as its a rather important part of bodybuilding


You have the full package mate, thick as hell chest too so you will do well, dont seem to have lagging parts.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> You have the full package mate, thick as hell chest too so you will do well, dont seem to have lagging parts.


Mate thats so appreciated makes me feel more confident about going into the show. Defo getting some pics up tonight with lots of poses.

Although i would say my hams and calves are lagging but they have been getting a beasting recently so hopefully they shouldnt be too bad.


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Mate thats so appreciated makes me feel more confident about going into the show. Defo getting some pics up tonight with lots of poses.
> 
> Although i would say my hams and calves are lagging but they have been getting a beasting recently so hopefully they shouldnt be too bad.


Sounds good mate, i wish i was at your level to compete in first comp. i keep saying im going to next year but in reality im way way off the level needed to be competitive.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Sounds good mate, i wish i was at your level to compete in first comp. i keep saying im going to next year but in reality im way way off the level needed to be competitive.


Mate im sure you're more than capable of competing, your wheels look good in your avi which is a good start. Get some pics up or send me a link. You gotta just bite the bullet and do it.


----------



## C.Hill

Looking good mate! 16lb in 6 weeks is fantastic.

One question- how the fcuk doesn't your mrs know you use aas?lool


----------



## Chelsea

C.Hill said:


> Looking good mate! 16lb in 6 weeks is fantastic.
> 
> One question- how the fcuk doesn't your mrs know you use aas?lool


Thanks dude!

Hahahahahahahaha, coz she is thick as sh1t and will basically believe what i tell her. I just said to her ive been training for 8 years now so you'd expect me to be big and she believed it hahaha result.

To be fair if she did find out then said its me or the gear, i'd choose the gear, noone is going to stop me doing what i love (bodybuilding not just juice haha)


----------



## DB

Keep the fish oils in there dude,

If you're still dropping don't drop the carbs from the brekkie shake, if you feel the need to drop carbs drop them from later in the day. Keep the breakfast carbs reasonably high to replensih glycogen stores after the cardio to make sure your workouts don't suffer and you can still lift some decent weights etc


----------



## roberts1974

how long is d-day mate and have you started posing yet as this could

win you the comp mate, you seem to be making great progess as far as prep goes

so dont think theres any worry there,

dedication will bring you great things and you def seem to have that, good luck mate.


----------



## jjcooper

Just seen this awesome journal pal.


----------



## xkrdan

awesome journal mate, the drop in fat is immense cant wait for a second update of pictures.


----------



## Chelsea

DB said:


> Keep the fish oils in there dude,
> 
> If you're still dropping don't drop the carbs from the brekkie shake, if you feel the need to drop carbs drop them from later in the day. Keep the breakfast carbs reasonably high to replensih glycogen stores after the cardio to make sure your workouts don't suffer and you can still lift some decent weights etc


Will do mate, ive kept them in around 8-10 a day. I was only having 1 scoop of oats with my shake anyway mate but i have still dropped it because i'm just getting a little worried that i wont be competition ready in 5 weeks, hopefully its just me being paranoid, gonna get some more pics up tonight with a few more poses so would be cool if you could let me know what you think.


----------



## Chelsea

roberts1974 said:


> how long is d-day mate and have you started posing yet as this could
> 
> win you the comp mate, you seem to be making great progess as far as prep goes
> 
> so dont think theres any worry there,
> 
> dedication will bring you great things and you def seem to have that, good luck mate.


D-day is 5 weeks as of today mate, getting a little nervous but it's kind of a nervous excitement, exercise bike comes next week so i will be throwing in another 30mins cardio most if not every night just to speed things along.



jjcooper said:


> Just seen this awesome journal pal.


Thanks mate 



xkrdan said:


> awesome journal mate, the drop in fat is immense cant wait for a second update of pictures.


Update pics will be coming tonight mate, hopefully they are showing even better progress.


----------



## Chelsea

Ok some progress pics:


----------



## bizzlewood

dont read this often but your back is looking very strong bud


----------



## Chelsea

bizzlewood said:


> dont read this often but your back is looking very strong bud


Thanks mate. Yea im really pleased with it


----------



## DB

It's pretty obvious that your little pot belly is going to be the last place to go  You're in a far better position than most though mate as normally the back is the last thing and abs are through from a few weeks into a diet, I for example don't change from the front from about 6 weeks out.. It's all on my back which is a much wider area than lower abs.

Back is bloody good mate! Legs are coming through, if you pulled your boxers up higher they would look alot bigger and proportionate..

Come over Wednesday mate if you're about and we can run through some poses, or next weekend?


----------



## Feelin-Big

Looking great mate!! All that cardio is paying off!


----------



## Chelsea

DB said:


> It's pretty obvious that your little pot belly is going to be the last place to go  You're in a far better position than most though mate as normally the back is the last thing and abs are through from a few weeks into a diet, I for example don't change from the front from about 6 weeks out.. It's all on my back which is a much wider area than lower abs.
> 
> Back is bloody good mate! Legs are coming through, if you pulled your boxers up higher they would look alot bigger and proportionate..
> 
> Come over Wednesday mate if you're about and we can run through some poses, or next weekend?


Thanks mate that keeps me thinking that as long as I stick to it I will be in the right shape. That pot belly as you so delicately put it is seriously annoying me I may just opt for lipo!!

Wednesday is leg day but I could come over after around half 7? If not weekend I'm free all day and night. Whatever suits you mate, appreciate it.


----------



## Chelsea

Feelin-Big said:


> Looking great mate!! All that cardio is paying off!


Haha I never thought if actually do it mate but yea it's amazing what a bit of dedication can do. Proper pleased.


----------



## Feelin-Big

Chelsea said:


> Haha I never thought if actually do it mate but yea it's amazing what a bit of dedication can do. Proper pleased.


How do you go about doing cardio after legs day? i struggle extremely and get cramps etc


----------



## Chelsea

Feelin-Big said:


> How do you go about doing cardio after legs day? i struggle extremely and get cramps etc


I just man-up and get myself out there haha. in all seriousness it is much more tough after leg day and i feel so much more tired but i just do my best. Getting up the hills is the worst mate.


----------



## Feelin-Big

Chelsea said:


> I just man-up and get myself out there haha. in all seriousness it is much more tough after leg day and i feel so much more tired but i just do my best. Getting up the hills is the worst mate.


What does your cardio consist of?


----------



## Chelsea

6:15am every morning 7 days a week 45mins power walking outside mate.

Just bought an exercise bike so i will throw some extra sessions in at night too.


----------



## Feelin-Big

Chelsea said:


> 6:15am every morning 7 days a week 45mins power walking outside mate.
> 
> Just bought an exercise bike so i will throw some extra sessions in at night too.


Maybe this is where im going wrong after a legs day, i tend to do a light jog and my legs burn out too wuickly. Think ill bring it down a little to a power walk and see how that goes...

Im having the same problem as you with the 'pot belly' haha


----------



## Chelsea

Feelin-Big said:


> Maybe this is where im going wrong after a legs day, i tend to do a light jog and my legs burn out too wuickly. Think ill bring it down a little to a power walk and see how that goes...
> 
> Im having the same problem as you with the 'pot belly' haha


One of my friends did runnning isntead of power walking mate and he didnt come close to being the bf% he was aiming for. I would definitely change to powerwalking.

Haha they are annoying, the Mrs likes it for some reason but im not as fond of the little [email protected]!!


----------



## Suprakill4

Looking seriously good mate. Love how thick your chest is!

Massive changed from the last pictures again and going to peeled on the day!


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Looking seriously good mate. Love how thick your chest is!
> 
> Massive changed from the last pictures again and going to peeled on the day!


Thanks mate my chest has always been my strongest point i think, no matter what i do for it, it seems to grow, although im going to change the chest training (tonight) to start with incline press first and then move to flat bench as i feel i need more mass on the upper part of my chest.

Hopefully going to be 'peeled' mate, especially now i'll be doing an extra few cardio sessions at night.


----------



## Chelsea

This is an idea of my 10:30am meal. 200g chicken with 100g sweet potato, no sauce nothing, all cooked in 1 calorie spray olive oil.


----------



## Breda

Suprakill4 said:


> Looking seriously good mate. Love how thick your chest is!
> 
> Massive changed from the last pictures again and going to peeled on the day!


Its the christmass tree that is impressing me most

Seriously Doin well Chelsea :thumbup1:

You're meal sounds bland as fcuk... enjoy mate


----------



## Chelsea

Haha cheers mate, i think Suprakill4 gets a bit moist over the christmas tree too 

Mate i've learned to love that meal, i have it everyday 4 times a day, only difference being the varying weight in sweet potato and thats it! Sorry it aint fried chicken :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Haha cheers mate, i think Suprakill4 gets a bit moist over the christmas tree too
> 
> Mate i've learned to love that meal, i have it everyday 4 times a day, only difference being the varying weight in sweet potato and thats it! Sorry it aint fried chicken :lol:


TRUE, i need a wee at work but cant stand up now lol


----------



## RACK

Looking in great shape mate, will be good to see how you look on the day


----------



## Queenie

There's nothing wrong with chicken and sweet potato... I'd have it a lot more if i could be bothered to cook it 

nice pics... awesome lats, well done... keep up the good work! x x


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> TRUE, i need a wee at work but cant stand up now lol


Mate, noone will notice that little thing, just get up and go! :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea

RACK said:


> Looking in great shape mate, will be good to see how you look on the day


Thanks mate, cant wait to see a full set of abs for the first time in my life, let alone all the other muscles and veins 



RXQueenie said:


> There's nothing wrong with chicken and sweet potato... I'd have it a lot more if i could be bothered to cook it
> 
> nice pics... awesome lats, well done... keep up the good work! x x


Bothered to cook it, cut them into wedges (1min) then cook for 32mins what could be simpler! I suppose you dont have much time once you're finished perving over my pics :tongue:

Thanks though darlin x


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Mate, noone will notice that little thing, just get up and go! :thumb:


HAHA i might not be big but the shlonger aint bad LOL!


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> HAHA i might not be big but the shlonger aint bad LOL!


Your Mrs told me that needed more mass too? Oh well mate as long as you're happy :thumbup1:


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> Bothered to cook it, cut them into wedges (1min) then cook for 32mins what could be simpler! I suppose you dont have much time once you're finished perving over my pics :tongue:
> 
> Thanks though darlin x


it's the peeling bit i am not a fan of. suppose i could roast one  we'll see.

i do not perv, i cast a critical eye over them... x x


----------



## Breda

Chelsea said:


> Haha cheers mate, i think Suprakill4 gets a bit moist over the christmas tree too
> 
> Mate i've learned to love that meal, i have it everyday 4 times a day, only difference being the varying weight in sweet potato and thats it! Sorry it aint fried chicken :lol:


The christmas tree is hott

Nah mate its a nice meal i have it myself (when i can be assed) but i have to spice up my chicken otherwise it would get very boring very quick but you got to do what you got to do and its payin dividens

Your apology for lack of grease and bread crumbs has been noted and accepted


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> it's the peeling bit i am not a fan of. suppose i could roast one  we'll see.
> 
> i do not perv, i cast a critical eye over them... x x


I don't peel mine, i just cut them and throw them in the oven! Hmmm of course thats all you do 



Breda said:


> The christmas tree is hott
> 
> Nah mate its a nice meal i have it myself (when i can be assed) but i have to spice up my chicken otherwise it would get very boring very quick but you got to do what you got to do and its payin dividens
> 
> Your apology for lack of grease and bread crumbs has been noted and accepted


Hahahaha! Yea mate chicken can get seriously boring but luckily the sweet potato moistens it up a bit.

When im off the diet i will go straight to KFC in your honour and order a big greasy bucket and post the pic on here for you mate.


----------



## Queenie

you dont peel them? thats just plain wrong. ick x x


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> you dont peel them? thats just plain wrong. ick x x


Whats wrong with that? Tastes no different.

Try it now.....thank me later xx


----------



## Feelin-Big

I dont peel it either, once its cooked it just slides off anyway! peeling just adds to the pain in the ass making so many meals!


----------



## Breda

RXQueenie said:


> you dont peel them? thats just plain wrong. ick x x


Its actually quite nice... give the skin a good scrub to get the mud off then bake the fcukers or nuke them.. bloody delicious


----------



## Queenie

Breda said:


> Its actually quite nice... give the skin a good scrub to get the mud off then bake the fcukers or nuke them.. bloody delicious


ok, boys ok... i didnt mean to cause a riot over potato peeling.

i will try and leave the skin on in future! x x


----------



## Breda

Chelsea said:


> Hahahaha! Yea mate chicken can get seriously boring but luckily the sweet potato moistens it up a bit.
> 
> When im off the diet i will go straight to KFC in your honour and order a big greasy bucket and post the pic on here for you mate.


I appreciate that bro and in return i will got to kfc on lunch and post a pic of said bucket pre and post munch just to show you what you're missing out on :lol:


----------



## Breda

RXQueenie said:


> ok, boys ok... i didnt mean to cause a riot over potato peeling.
> 
> i will try and leave the skin on in future! x x


Fcukin women.. your place is in the kitchen you should alreay know this stuff... damn... we should be taking potato tips from you xx

Fusther more theres a lot of goodness in the skin iirc


----------



## Queenie

Breda said:


> Fcukin women.. your place is in the kitchen you should alreay know this stuff... damn... we should be taking potato tips from you xx
> 
> Fusther more theres a lot of goodness in the skin iirc


i gave u a tip... peel them!

are u going to offer KFC to all your wedding guests?  x x


----------



## Chelsea

Breda said:


> I appreciate that bro and in return i will got to kfc on lunch and post a pic of said bucket pre and post munch just to show you what you're missing out on :lol:


This will be greatly unappreciated, in fact i think such posts of food on my journal should result in a ban from the mods 



Breda said:


> Fcukin women.. your place is in the kitchen you should alreay know this stuff... damn... we should be taking potato tips from you xx
> 
> Fusther more theres a lot of goodness in the skin iirc


This post i was happy with! I think RX knows her place now and was just looking for some attention!!


----------



## infernal0988

Just looked through all the progress pictures and wow just (wow) Looking awesome mate and that back has a christmas tree like only a pro would have. Seriously when you enter stage your gonna win handsdown.


----------



## Breda

Chelsea said:


> This will be greatly unappreciated, in fact i think such posts of food on my journal should result in a ban from the mods
> 
> This post i was happy with! I think RX knows her place now and was just looking for some attention!!


Would you prefer me to PM you pics of succulent, non dry, deliciously flavored chicken... Thats no issue for me bro i'd be more than happy to do it for you

RX needs an internet slap every now and then...


----------



## Breda

RXQueenie said:


> i gave u a tip... peel them!
> 
> are u going to offer KFC to all your wedding guests?  x x


Do NOT bring that up in this serious Jounal Queenie i will happily neg you xx


----------



## Queenie

Breda said:


> Do NOT bring that up in this serious Jounal Queenie i will happily neg you xx


ok. sorry x x


----------



## Chelsea

infernal0988 said:


> Just looked through all the progress pictures and wow just (wow) Looking awesome mate and that back has a christmas tree like only a pro would have. Seriously when you enter stage your gonna win handsdown.


Wow cheers mate! Think my back might be a little way to go to get pro standard but it certainly makes me feel good hearing it 

I really hope i place well but then again someone that could have been training for years longer than me could enter and blow me away (hopefully not) so im trying to stay grounded as i have no idea who is entering.


----------



## Chelsea

Breda said:


> Would you prefer me to PM you pics of succulent, non dry, deliciously flavored chicken... Thats no issue for me bro i'd be more than happy to do it for you
> 
> RX needs an internet slap every now and then...


Erm.... i'll pass on that as well mate but cheers for the offer!

RX needs a bit more than that sometimes


----------



## infernal0988

Chelsea said:


> Wow cheers mate! Think my back might be a little way to go to get pro standard but it certainly makes me feel good hearing it
> 
> I really hope i place well but then again someone that could have been training for years longer than me could enter and blow me away (hopefully not) so im trying to stay grounded as i have no idea who is entering.


Mate you gotta think like a winner only then will you eventually be one  You gotta think (Im gonna win im gonna win) Seriously though i think its gonna be like Ronnie Coleman lats spread game over :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea

infernal0988 said:


> Mate you gotta think like a winner only then will you eventually be one  You gotta think (Im gonna win im gonna win) Seriously though i think its gonna be like Ronnie Coleman lats spread game over :thumb:


That is true, positive thinking can get you a long way! Hahaha if only i were in the slightest bit like big Ron (not black but massive - no offence breda  ) then i would have no worries.

Phil The Shadow maybe haha?


----------



## infernal0988

Chelsea said:


> That is true, positive thinking can get you a long way! Hahaha if only i were in the slightest bit like big Ron (not black but massive - no offence breda  ) then i would have no worries.
> 
> Phil The Shadow maybe haha?


Gonna be calling you Phil the Xmas tree. :thumb:


----------



## TaintedSoul

Just seen latest pics Phil, looking good buddy, the hard work is paying off. Big difference between those first pics and now hey, chest looking tighter, back has come on in leaps and bounds. Keep it up!!!


----------



## Chelsea

TaintedSoul said:


> Just seen latest pics Phil, looking good buddy, the hard work is paying off. Big difference between those first pics and now hey, chest looking tighter, back has come on in leaps and bounds. Keep it up!!!


Cheers bru! Gettin some nice striations on my chest which is pretty cool.


----------



## Chelsea

Chest and Bi's last night was awesome:

*Incline Press*

12 x 100kg

10 x 110kg

9 x 115kg

*Flat Bench*

12 x 100kg

11 x 110kg

10 x 115kg

*Incline Flye's*

12 x 34kg

8 x 40kg

*Seated Press*

12 reps then 10 reps

*Straight Bar Curls*

10 x 60kg

7 x 70kg (personal best came out of no where, the 60kg felt light)

*Seated Dumbell Twists*

12 x 20kg's

12 x 22kg's

*Preacher Curls*

12 x 14kg

12 x 16kg

*Cable Curls*

12 x 30kg

12 x 35kg

2 scoops whey, 1000mg vit c, 2 x fish oils and home time. Was a great session, definitely noticing the benefits of doing biceps with chest instead of tri's.


----------



## Queenie

I do chest and bi's together too  x x


----------



## DB

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate that keeps me thinking that as long as I stick to it I will be in the right shape. That pot belly as you so delicately put it is seriously annoying me I may just opt for lipo!!
> 
> Wednesday is leg day but I could come over after around half 7? If not weekend I'm free all day and night. Whatever suits you mate, appreciate it.


Weekend then mate.. prob Sunday?


----------



## DB

Don't let all the compliments about winning and looking awesome get into your head as it can make you complacent and lazy

Just remember that disgustingly outrageous pot belly and that should make you pull your finger out


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> I do chest and bi's together too  x x


Good girl x



DB said:


> Weekend then mate.. prob Sunday?


Sunday sounds sweet to me, no training just rest day, free all day mate.



DB said:


> Don't let all the compliments about winning and looking awesome get into your head as it can make you complacent and lazy
> 
> Just remember that disgustingly outrageous pot belly and that should make you pull your finger out


Hahahaha aren't you funny! I better take back those 5 jam doughnuts i just bought then yea? Only joking got the same old sh1t for food chicken and sweet spud and i actually did 50mins cardio this morning so i havent let my sheer awesomeness get to my massive head just yet!


----------



## Feelin-Big

DB said:


> Don't let all the compliments about winning and looking awesome get into your head as it can make you complacent and lazy
> 
> *Just remember that disgustingly outrageous pot belly and that should make you pull your finger out*


HAha :laugh:

Not looking forward to doing my journal!!!


----------



## DB

Feelin-Big said:


> HAha :laugh:
> 
> Not looking forward to doing my journal!!!


It's ok i've known him for years in real life, bit that harsh to people I haven't met


----------



## Feelin-Big

DB said:


> It's ok i've known him for years in real life, bit that harsh to people I haven't met


Iv got the same stubborn little pot belly that he has... Every year is the same old battle getting rid of the fvcker! Sometimes i wish i could afford lypo!!


----------



## Chelsea

DB said:


> It's ok* i've known him for years in real life*, bit that harsh to people I haven't met


Unfortunately for me 

Time for 200g Chicken and 75g sweet potato.


----------



## Feelin-Big

Chelsea said:


> Unfortunately for me
> 
> Time for 200g Chicken and 75g sweet potato.


What do you have for your PWO meal?


----------



## Chelsea

Feelin-Big said:


> What do you have for your PWO meal?


The exact same mate.


----------



## Feelin-Big

Chelsea said:


> The exact same mate.


Iv been having sweet potato during the day but 40g of white basmati rice for PWO... maybe thats why im not dropping fat like i want to be doing? might give it another week and if im still struggling change it to SP.

Cant wait till off season when i can fvck sweet potato off!!!


----------



## Chelsea

Feelin-Big said:


> Iv been having sweet potato during the day but 40g of white basmati rice for PWO... maybe thats why im not dropping fat like i want to be doing? might give it another week and if im still struggling change it to SP.
> 
> Cant wait till off season when i can fvck sweet potato off!!!


Are you doing any cardio mate and are you weighing all your food? That is the only way to tell whats going in and what you need to change.


----------



## Feelin-Big

Chelsea said:


> Are you doing any cardio mate and are you weighing all your food? That is the only way to tell whats going in and what you need to change.


Yeah im weighing and im doing cardio every day, trying twice a day but sometimes cant make it out of bed at 5am :tongue: As im on Tren at the minute im not getting much sleep so morning cardio is becoming a bit of a struggle!


----------



## TaintedSoul

Phil.. whats your passion for sweet potatoe about? even before this prep you were eating it? ....You just like it?


----------



## Chelsea

Feelin-Big said:


> Yeah im weighing and im doing cardio every day, trying twice a day but sometimes cant make it out of bed at 5am :tongue: As im on Tren at the minute im not getting much sleep so morning cardio is becoming a bit of a struggle!


Mate everything worth doing is a struggle...... If it was easy everyone would do it 



TaintedSoul said:


> Phil.. whats your passion for sweet potatoe about? even before this prep you were eating it? ....You just like it?


I just love it mate, its great for you and perfect for bodybuilding and so easy to make! Its weird though i only started liking it about a year ago before that i hated the stuff. Maybe my old dear was just sh1t at cooking it.


----------



## NorthernSoul

Can't wait for my next bulk now, gna be on those sweet tattys! Althought when I'm on my bulk I can't wait to get on a cut. Just can't win.

5 Weeks and 4 days Phil!


----------



## C.Hill

Agreed. I love sweet potato, I eat roughly 700g a day lol love it!


----------



## Feelin-Big

I used to absolutely hate sweet potato and hadnt eaten it in years.... Then when i started being more serious in BB'ing, i treid it out and thought oh it isnt too bad actually... Now im sick ofthe sight of it and cant stand it again! haha

Same with honey, i used to hate it as a child but tried it again last year when i was bulking and loved it!

Funny how your taste buds change over the years!


----------



## GolfDelta

Enjoying following this journal mate,I think a lot of people would look at your avi and think 'I wonder how to get in that condition' and your journal highlights the dedication required,early morning cardio,weighing all your food,timing meals correctly rather than just banging in loads of AAS and eating an average diet and hoping to look like a bodybuilder!


----------



## roberts1974

making awesome progress mate just that little bit of belly.

you keep going the way you are cant see any reason why you wont be on top form

come comp.


----------



## Chelsea

gduncan said:


> Enjoying following this journal mate,I think a lot of people would look at your avi and think 'I wonder how to get in that condition' and your journal highlights the dedication required,early morning cardio,weighing all your food,timing meals correctly *rather than just banging in loads of AAS and eating an average diet and hoping to look like a bodybuilder*!


You know what, just you saying that makes me feel like i have accomplished something even without stepping a foot on stage yet. In all my time bodybuilding up until this last year i have never used anything else but Test and the max dose was 750 p/w. I had long breaks in between cycles did PCT and i kept most my gains and grew even naturally.

The first time i ran a second compound with Test was last year and that was Tren this is the second cycle i have used another compound and that is Deca. I feel it does indeed go to show that even with a relatively small amount of AAS you can achieve a hell of a lot when you have the mindset and dedication to do so.

Dont get me wrong the cycle im on now i would consider a high dose 900mg Test and 600 Deca and to be quite honest i think i could have achieved all this with 600mg Test and 400mg Deca but to be on the safe side and taking into consideration its my first ever cut i opted for the higher dose to hold on to my mass. I genuinely hate the idea of gram's and garm's of gear being pumped in, im sure it has its benefits but if i feel i can achieve all this on lower doses then i will do them every time. When my progress stagnates, then and only then will i increase the dose but that will be by such a minor amount because i would rather spend my money on more food and up my cals.


----------



## Chelsea

roberts1974 said:


> making awesome progress mate just that little bit of belly.
> 
> you keep going the way you are cant see any reason why you wont be on top form
> 
> come comp.


Thanks mate, i really hope i peak at the right time. Exercise bike comes tomorrow so thats some more cardio sessions at night to speed things along.


----------



## GolfDelta

Chelsea said:


> You know what, just you saying that makes me feel like i have accomplished something even without stepping a foot on stage yet. In all my time bodybuilding up until this last year i have never used anything else but Test and the max dose was 750 p/w. I had long breaks in between cycles did PCT and i kept most my gains and grew even naturally.
> 
> The first time i ran a second compound with Test was last year and that was Tren this is the second cycle i have used another compound and that is Deca. I feel it does indeed go to show that even with a relatively small amount of AAS you can achieve a hell of a lot when you have the mindset and dedication to do so.
> 
> Dont get me wrong the cycle im on now i would consider a high dose 900mg Test and 600 Deca and to be quite honest i think i could have achieved all this with 600mg Test and 400mg Deca but to be on the safe side and taking into consideration its my first ever cut i opted for the higher dose to hold on to my mass. I genuinely hate the idea of gram's and garm's of gear being pumped in, im sure it has its benefits but if i feel i can achieve all this on lower doses then i will do them every time. When my progress stagnates, then and only then will i increase the dose but that will be by such a minor amount because i would rather spend my money on more food and up my cals.


Absolutely mate,hopefully people with less experience read this and realise that it's not all about how much chemicals you can pump in your system but it's about having the mentality and drive to grit your teeth and think 'I will achieve my goal'.

Tbh in the past I've been one of those who used high doses and had an average/bad diet,put on mass and fat and thought 'where an I going wrong'.

I've been out the game since November,snapped Achilles tendon,was able to walk/train for about 2 weeks before it happened again!Looked in the mirror and thought 'i seriously need to cut'.Being off work all this time has allowed me to totally concentrate on diet and I'm determined next time I use AAS that my diet will be finely tuned.I could easily have just thought f**k it I can't train,pass me the chips I'm depressed,but I've bought one of those hand pedal things(yes the ones obese people and pensioners do use!) it's sh1t but it still allows me to do fasted cardio every morning!


----------



## Chelsea

gduncan said:


> Absolutely mate,*hopefully people with less experience read this and realise that it's not all about how much chemicals you can pump in your system but it's about having the mentality and drive to grit your teeth and think 'I will achieve my goal'*.
> 
> Tbh in the past I've been one of those who used high doses and had an average/bad diet,put on mass and fat and thought 'where an I going wrong'.
> 
> I've been out the game since November,snapped Achilles tendon,was able to walk/train for about 2 weeks before it happened again!Looked in the mirror and thought 'i seriously need to cut'.Being off work all this time has allowed me to totally concentrate on diet and I'm determined next time I use AAS that my diet will be finely tuned.I could easily have just thought f**k it I can't train,pass me the chips I'm depressed,but I've bought one of those hand pedal things(yes the ones obese people and pensioners do use!) it's sh1t but it still allows me to do fasted cardio every morning!


Exactly mate!!

At least you know where you went wrong and now you know what you need to do. I see AAS as a means to and end but not the be all and end all of BB'ing.

Serious bad times on the achilles mate, but even worse times that you do your cardio on something my Nan might use


----------



## GolfDelta

Chelsea said:


> Exactly mate!!
> 
> At least you know where you went wrong and now you know what you need to do. I see AAS as a means to and end but not the be all and end all of BB'ing.
> 
> Serious bad times on the achilles mate, but even worse times that you do your cardio on something my Nan might use


Its certainly a test of my mentality to gave it happen twice!Ha I know mate bad times using that thing but better than nothing!


----------



## Chelsea

gduncan said:


> Its certainly a test of my mentality to gave it happen twice!Ha I know mate bad times using that thing but better than nothing!


Twice!! F*ck that mate! Fair play if you are still going to be able to train, how long until you're 100%?


----------



## Chelsea




----------



## onthebuild

Chelsea said:


>


never seen wildcat stuff before, i knew they did 20ml vials but i expected them to be thicker rather than taller! haha!


----------



## Chelsea

onthebuild said:


> never seen wildcat stuff before, i knew they did 20ml vials but i expected them to be thicker rather than taller! haha!


Haha they are the Peter Crouch of vials mate.

Except Wildcat are far better


----------



## GolfDelta

Chelsea said:


> Twice!! F*ck that mate! Fair play if you are still going to be able to train, how long until you're 100%?


Can't really train properly for at least another 7 weeks as I'll be on crutches the whole time then after that one of the moon boots so I'll be able to train at my gym once I've got that.Able to train in the house with a few medium heavy weights been doing GVT just too keep things ticking over.

As for back to 100% god knows,tbh I'll be terrified of heavy squats and deadlifts for a good while!Been told up to a year to return to normal walking style and ability to run normal.

At least I've a drawer full of test and tren to look forward to!


----------



## onthebuild

Chelsea said:


> Haha they are the Peter Crouch of vials mate.
> 
> Except Wildcat are far better


hey dont knock peter 'goal of the season' crouch!

i now realise why they call it wildcat, looks like cat****.

hows the exercise bike then mate, how are you finding it compared to the power walking. I only ask as when i do cardio (not often, im a lazy fecker) I find afterwards im always thinking i should have done more!


----------



## Chelsea

gduncan said:


> Can't really train properly for at least another 7 weeks as I'll be on crutches the whole time then after that one of the moon boots so I'll be able to train at my gym once I've got that.Able to train in the house with a few medium heavy weights been doing GVT just too keep things ticking over.
> 
> As for back to 100% god knows,tbh I'll be terrified of heavy squats and deadlifts for a good while!Been told up to a year to return to normal walking style and ability to run normal.
> 
> At least I've a drawer full of test and tren to look forward to!


Haha just make sure you recover fuly and get a few months training under your belt mate before you hit the gear because when im on i never feel my joints but when im off i do so the last thing you want is gear masking the pain and doing yourself more damage mate.


----------



## Chelsea

onthebuild said:


> hey dont knock peter 'goal of the season' crouch!
> 
> i now realise why they call it wildcat, looks like cat****.
> 
> hows the exercise bike then mate, how are you finding it compared to the power walking. I only ask as when i do cardio (not often, im a lazy fecker) I find afterwards im always thinking i should have done more!


Haha 2 metre Peter did score an amazing goal and its only that colour because of the Tren mate haha.

Exercise bike arrived today and is at home so i havent used it yet. I will still be walking outside in the mornings but the bike is for use at night to throw in another little extra half hour cardio to get in competition shape earlier.


----------



## GolfDelta

Chelsea said:


> Haha just make sure you recover fuly and get a few months training under your belt mate before you hit the gear because when im on i never feel my joints but when im off i do so the last thing you want is gear masking the pain and doing yourself more damage mate.


Yeh I def will mate,the surgeon did ask if I used AAS and said my use could have contributed to the rupture,they reduce the elasticity of tendons apparently.


----------



## Chelsea

Back to training last night and legs looked like this:

*Squats*

12 x 10kg

12 x 150kg

10 x 160kg

6 x 180kg

*Leg Press*

12 x 300kg

10 x 350kg

*Walking Lunges*

24 paces with 45kg on my back x 2 sets.

*Hammy Curls*

3 x 10-12 reps amking sure i get a really good contraction on the postitive phase.

*Standing Calves*

3 x 12 reps increasing the weight only by 10'kg's each time to ensure that im not pulsing the reps but instead getting a full stretch and contraction at the top.

*Seated Calves*

3 x 12 reps - same as above really apart from i did all 3 sets with my toes pointing outwards which did seem to feel slightly different and therefore was quite a nice change.


----------



## Chelsea

gduncan said:


> Yeh I def will mate,the surgeon did ask if I used AAS and said my use could have contributed to the rupture,they reduce the elasticity of tendons apparently.


Really? I thought our tendons were supposed to be stronger with weight training but im no expert on that. Either way mate the next 7 weeks you have on crutches which means the triceps should grow....every cloud


----------



## GolfDelta

Chelsea said:


> Really? I thought our tendons were supposed to be stronger with weight training but im no expert on that. Either way mate the next 7 weeks you have on crutches which means the triceps should grow....every cloud


I'm no expert either but I did google it when I got home and there was a lot of info on the link between AAS/Corticosteroid use and tendon rupture.Was certainly news to me.

Ha yeh hopefully mate,also feel like negging you for rubbing it in by posting your leg workout haha :crying:


----------



## Chelsea

Hahahahahaah might take a pic of my quads later for you mate will that help your progress?


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Looking good in your new pics mate, as everyone else has pointed out you have a slight pot belly :tongue: Guess its the last place the fat will go.

Wanted to ask you, did you get any bloat with the Deca? When i ran 500mg pw on my last course i got a hamster face and quite bad bloat even when running 0.5g of adex E2D....im now 6 weeks+ off cycle and my body feels less puffy and face leaner...got some DecaTest500 here but not sure whether to run it as its summer and dont want to look puffy :laugh:

Let us know how the tnt250 goes...how many ml will you be pinning ew?


----------



## GolfDelta

Chelsea said:


> Hahahahahaah might take a pic of my quads later for you mate will that help your progress?


Yes mate that would be great,I could get the pic blown up and put in on the wall in front of my super-pensioner-obesity-hand-pedal-cardio machine as motivation haha.


----------



## Chelsea

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Looking good in your new pics mate, as everyone else has pointed out you have a slight pot belly :tongue: Guess its the last place the fat will go.
> 
> Wanted to ask you, did you get any bloat with the Deca? When i ran 500mg pw on my last course i got a hamster face and quite bad bloat even when running 0.5g of adex E2D....im now 6 weeks+ off cycle and my body feels less puffy and face leaner...got some DecaTest500 here but not sure whether to run it as its summer and dont want to look puffy :laugh:
> 
> Let us know how the tnt250 goes...how many ml will you be pinning ew?


Mate i didnt blow up with water on Deca at all but that is because i have an extremely strict diet so to be honest Deca has been brilliant. Im not even running Adex and havent been for a good few weeks now.

As for the TNT i should think i will start off with 0.75ml eod just to see how i get on with the Tren Ace, i have done Enanthate before but i have heard with Ace you're more likely to get 'Tren Cough' so i only want to pin a small amount to begin with, it still equates to 562.5mg per week with 3 jabs and 750mg on the week of 4 jabs.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

Fcuking wow mate, great progress and your journal is awesome.

Had to read it in one go, last time a read something cover to cover was the beano.

Before you started this prep what cycle and diet did you run previous?

Think you'll be fine with the tren ace in TNT for tren cough I ran 0.75ml ed with test prop and didn't get a sniff of cough. Just a lot of pip from pinning so often.


----------



## OJay

Going good by the sounds of it added evening cardio is only going to improve things I assume that will be James' next step for me if needed


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

gduncan said:


> Yeh I def will mate,the surgeon did ask if I used AAS and said my use could have contributed to the rupture,they reduce the elasticity of tendons apparently.


No way I snapped my achillies in dec.

Had surgery on it and started deadlifting two weeks ago not full bore only up to 150k but felt fine, can't run though and have no calf strength.

It's definitely a long Road.

I had a week off the gym post op jumped on test prop, tren ace and NPP feel it definitely aided recovery.

Think I have a new problem tendonitis below the point of rupture got a hard lump on the tendon, seeing physio on Monday so hopefully it gets sorted.


----------



## GolfDelta

s&ccoach said:


> No way I snapped my achillies in dec.
> 
> Had surgery on it and started deadlifting two weeks ago not full bore only up to 150k but felt fine, can't run though and have no calf strength.
> 
> It's definitely a long Road.
> 
> I had a week off the gym post op jumped on test prop, tren ace and NPP feel it definitely aided recovery.
> 
> Think I have a new problem tendonitis below the point of rupture got a hard lump on the tendon, seeing physio on Monday so hopefully it gets sorted.


Im jealous i did mine in November and back in a cast for 8 weeks!Glad your recovery is going well mate.The worst thing for me was getting back to normal then it happening again,I was at a point of recovery where I walking to and from the gym,training heavy upper body for about 2-3 weeks,then picked up a 14 dumbbell and boom happened again.

Sounds like it could be scar tissue hopefully not tendinitis as that's meant to be a cvnt.If it is though you could get on GHRP2&MOD GRF,not done it myself yet but been recommended it and plan to purchase soon.

Out of interest has your ankle returned to near normal size thickness wise?The amount of scar tissue on mine meant it was about 2 inches thicker in circumference!

Oh suppose I better mention Chelsea in this post somewhere as I've well and truly hijacked,looking good mate!


----------



## Chelsea

s&ccoach said:


> Fcuking wow mate, great progress and your journal is awesome.
> 
> Had to read it in one go, last time a read something cover to cover was the beano.
> 
> Before you started this prep what cycle and diet did you run previous?
> 
> Think you'll be fine with the tren ace in TNT for tren cough I ran 0.75ml ed with test prop and didn't get a sniff of cough. Just a lot of pip from pinning so often.


Thanks mate, can't believe you read it all in one go!! You realise there is porn on the internet and its free right? 

My cycle before this was Test 750mg p/w and Tren 400mg p/w with a diet that was far too high in carbs and not enough protein. Now my diet is spot on i genuinely feel like im getting stronger and growing whilst dropping fat, its brilliant.

Good news on Tren cough, i guess i will find out tomoz though :confused1:


----------



## Chelsea

OJay said:


> Going good by the sounds of it added evening cardio is only going to improve things I assume that will be James' next step for me if needed


Cheers mate, hows your prep going? The exercise bike turned up last night so i shall be setting it up Sat morning ready for Saturday night cardio in front of The Voice then Britain's Got Talent then Take Me Out......I think i'm gay!!



gduncan said:


> Im jealous i did mine in November and back in a cast for 8 weeks!Glad your recovery is going well mate.The worst thing for me was getting back to normal then it happening again,I was at a point of recovery where I walking to and from the gym,training heavy upper body for about 2-3 weeks,then picked up a 14 dumbbell and boom happened again.
> 
> Sounds like it could be scar tissue hopefully not tendinitis as that's meant to be a cvnt.If it is though you could get on GHRP2&MOD GRF,not done it myself yet but been recommended it and plan to purchase soon.
> 
> Out of interest has your ankle returned to near normal size thickness wise?The amount of scar tissue on mine meant it was about 2 inches thicker in circumference!
> 
> *Oh suppose I better mention Chelsea in this post somewhere as I've well and truly hijacked,looking good mate! *


YES YOU DO have to mention my awesomeness! That should go for any of your posts


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

gduncan said:


> Im jealous i did mine in November and back in a cast for 8 weeks!Glad your recovery is going well mate.The worst thing for me was getting back to normal then it happening again,I was at a point of recovery where I walking to and from the gym,training heavy upper body for about 2-3 weeks,then picked up a 14 dumbbell and boom happened again.
> 
> Sounds like it could be scar tissue hopefully not tendinitis as that's meant to be a cvnt.If it is though you could get on GHRP2&MOD GRF,not done it myself yet but been recommended it and plan to purchase soon.
> 
> Out of interest has your ankle returned to near normal size thickness wise?The amount of scar tissue on mine meant it was about 2 inches thicker in circumference!
> 
> Oh suppose I better mention Chelsea in this post somewhere as I've well and truly hijacked,looking good mate!


Yes mate my ankle is same size repaired achilllies is about 3 times the thickness lol.

I was in full cast for a week, then a back slab for 4 weeks then nothing.

Just trained upper body as normal while in a cast which was entertaining.

Plus I didn't stop driving at all in a manual lol.

Not sure about it being scar tissue seems to far down its closer to the heal than the calf.

Guess I'll find out on Monday physio is really good.

He had me leg pressing 6 weeks post op and he is correcting weaknesses in my abductors and glute from

Being on crutches.


----------



## Chelsea

Bit of a change to the normal cardio today, woke up at 5:45am got all my stuff together and left in the car to go and get petrol (not because im a panic buying cnut but i actually needed some) drove to the gym afterwards which is round the corner from my work and did my power walking on the treadmill.

In 45mins i did 4.5km which i thought was pretty awesome i thought i'd only be doing a couple of km on my walks!

Feel really fresh today, got let off college early last night so on the way home i bought 7 humongous sweet potato's made my chicken for the next day (today) and went to bed a happy man.....mainly because the gf finally shut up!!

Last few days i've been adding amino acid powder to every shake i have as well just for that extra recovery and performance, tastes like dog sh1t but if its good for you then im game.


----------



## NorthernSoul

Haha Phil, not looking forward to this tren cough are we! I was fine on the tren prop like I said but our bodies react differently I guess.


----------



## infernal0988

Hi mate can you take a stab at my question on the thread i just started?


----------



## NorthernSoul

Chelsea said:


> Bit of a change to the normal cardio today, woke up at 5:45am got all my stuff together and left in the car to go and get petrol (not because im a panic buying cnut but i actually needed some) drove to the gym afterwards which is round the corner from my work and did my power walking on the treadmill.
> 
> In 45mins i did 4.5km which i thought was pretty awesome i thought i'd only be doing a couple of km on my walks!
> 
> Feel really fresh today, got let off college early last night so on the way home i bought 7 humongous sweet potato's made my chicken for the next day (today) and went to bed a happy man.....mainly because the gf finally shut up!!
> 
> Last few days i've been adding amino acid powder to every shake i have as well just for that extra recovery and performance, tastes like dog sh1t but if its good for you then im game.


Love this post!


----------



## Chelsea

Sean91 said:


> Haha Phil, not looking forward to this tren cough are we! I was fine on the tren prop like I said but our bodies react differently I guess.


SSSsssshhhhhh! Its not like im scared of it or anything..... :whistling:

In all seriousness im sure i'll be fine i just hate anything to do with breathing as i had a lot of problems with it when i was younger, in and out of hospital so it makes me edgy.


----------



## NorthernSoul

Chelsea said:


> SSSsssshhhhhh! Its not like im scared of it or anything..... :whistling:
> 
> In all seriousness im sure i'll be fine i just hate anything to do with breathing as i had a lot of problems with it when i was younger, in and out of hospital so it makes me edgy.


Well in that case you would **** yourself with one of those micro ebolisms. I stand there honking for air, seriously feels like a person is sat on my kneck for 5 minutes. Didn't know what it was at first so I thought I was going into cardiac arrest or something haha. But in all seriousness, I think they are kind of a big deal because I'm sure they can cause strokes or heart attacks.

I've never spoke to anyone on here that has experianced this as well but Mars told me all about it.


----------



## Chelsea

Sean91 said:


> Well in that case you would **** yourself with one of those micro ebolisms. I stand there honking for air, seriously feels like a person is sat on my kneck for 5 minutes. Didn't know what it was at first so I thought I was going into cardiac arrest or something haha. But in all seriousness, I think they are kind of a big deal because I'm sure they can cause strokes or heart attacks.
> 
> I've never spoke to anyone on here that has experianced this as well but Mars told me all about it.


Mate i'd be phoning the hospital if that was me (once i got some air back in my lungs). Good to hear you were fine on the TrenProp though, gives me some confidence.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

Sean91 said:


> Well in that case you would **** yourself with one of those micro ebolisms. I stand there honking for air, seriously feels like a person is sat on my kneck for 5 minutes. Didn't know what it was at first so I thought I was going into cardiac arrest or something haha. But in all seriousness, I think they are kind of a big deal because I'm sure they can cause strokes or heart attacks.
> 
> I've never spoke to anyone on here that has experianced this as well but Mars told me all about it.


I've had that twice in about 2 years, scary stuff.

Same as you gasping for air as if in an air lock.

Had a couple of small coughs, but the two big ones are bad feel it go to your heart and lungs all starts with that metallic taste in your mouth.


----------



## Chelsea

Ok after plucking up the courage I finally did Tren Ace even though I was sh1t scared of Tren cough.

Did 0.75ml and no sign of the cough whatsoever  so happy and so relieved.


----------



## Chelsea

Shoulders yesterday went like so:

*Dumbell Shoulder Press*

15 x 30kg x 2 sets warm up

12 x 45kg

11 x 45kg

10 x 45kg

*Seated Machine Shoulder Press*

1 set x 12 reps with a lot of forced ones as my pushin ability was ruined after the dumbells.

*Lat Raises*

3 sets x 12 reps 22kg's plus a drop set on the last with 12kg's with partials and forced reps.

*Rear Delts on Cables*

3 x 12 reps

*Shrugs*

15 x 140kg warm up

10 x 290kg but ripped off the scab that i got from last weeks shrugs on my thumb which happened because my grip was too close on the bar and 32 reps basically rubbed my thumb off!!

240 x 12 with immediate drop set of:

20 reps x 190kg

*Triceps*

*Weighted Dips*

12 x 20kg

12 x 25kg

12 x 30kg really nice and slow controlled reps.

*Skull Crushers*

12 x 20kg a side

12 x 25kg a side

10 x 25kg a side

*Close Grip Bench*

12 x 80 kg

12 x 85kg

10 x 85kg

*Rope Pull Downs*

3 sets x 12-15 reps.

Got back to do in about an hour followed by a cheeky free sunbed possibly with TaintedSoul (not the sunbed) when he wakes up the lazy fcker!

Going to do FST-7 on the last exercise of every workout from here on in to the show as i really feel they work very well and my body does love a bit of volume.


----------



## onthebuild

whats fts-7 mate? all i could get from google is 7 sets on your last exercise?


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

onthebuild said:


> whats fts-7 mate? all i could get from google is 7 sets on your last exercise?


Fst 7, 7 sets of 10 reps with 20-30 sec rest between sets.


----------



## Queenie

Just so u know....

Sweet potato is now being eaten with skin on! This is a whole new experience for me  x x


----------



## Chelsea

s&ccoach said:


> Fst 7, 7 sets of 10 reps with 20-30 sec rest between sets.


Exactly this although I do 12 rep sets with 35-40 sec rest.


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> Just so u know....
> 
> Sweet potato is now being eaten with skin on! This is a whole new experience for me  x x


Good girl  always good to have new experiences  x


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> Good girl  always good to have new experiences  x


Lol no comment  x x


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Chelsea said:


> Exactly this although I do 12 rep sets with 35-40 sec rest.


So would that mean you would do 7 sets for 12 reps on tricep rope pull downs?


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> Lol no comment  x x


----------



## Chelsea

BodyBuilding101 said:


> So would that mean you would do 7 sets for 12 reps on tricep rope pull downs?


Yes mate on the last exercise of the workout for that particular muscle group. For example tomorrow for chest I will do seated chest press and biceps I will most likely do cable curls.


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Chelsea said:


> Yes mate on the last exercise of the workout for that particular muscle group. For example tomorrow for chest I will do seated chest press and biceps I will most likely do cable curls.


Ok i got you....so its 7 sets on the last exercise for that muscle group :thumbup1: Is it to pump blood into the muscle?


----------



## Chelsea

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Ok i got you....so its 7 sets on the last exercise for that muscle group :thumbup1: Is it to pump blood into the muscle?


Yes mate the idea behind it is to pump the blood full of muscle to stretch the fascia of the muscle from the inside out. A lot of top pro's use it and really rate it.

I used to do it jus for arms and it really brought them up. I will do it for everything now although legs is gonna be horrible whatever I do!


----------



## onthebuild

Chelsea said:


> Yes mate the idea behind it is to pump the blood full of muscle to stretch the fascia of the muscle from the inside out. A lot of top pro's use it and really rate it.
> 
> I used to do it jus for arms and it really brought them up. I will do it for everything now although legs is gonna be horrible whatever I do!


sounds interesting mate. I'm presuming at a lowered weight? wouldn't be able to do a working weight for 7 sets!


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

onthebuild said:


> sounds interesting mate. I'm presuming at a lowered weight? wouldn't be able to do a working weight for 7 sets!


I use a weight so I fail at 9 or 10 reps on each set so you'll have to go lighter every few sets.


----------



## Chelsea

onthebuild said:


> sounds interesting mate. I'm presuming at a lowered weight? wouldn't be able to do a working weight for 7 sets!


Yea mate it wouldnt exactly be my normal weight but it would be heavy enough that 12 reps is taxing.


----------



## Chelsea

I'm doing my first evening cardio right now in front of Shawshank Redemption now that's commitment!


----------



## TaintedSoul

Chelsea said:


> I'm doing my first evening cardio right now in front of Shawshank Redemption now that's commitment!


Commitment yes... But highly doubt you were watching that!! Come on, what soppy reality tv show was on?


----------



## MissBC

nice to see you in your pants on sunday Phil lol hahahahah

2 half naked men in my living room was an interesting tale for my weekend


----------



## Chelsea

TaintedSoul said:


> Commitment yes... But highly doubt you were watching that!! Come on, what soppy reality tv show was on?


I did search around for some reality tv but unfortunately i had watched it all, think there is a new show coming out where this young massive guy called Phil trains and old man called Sean and the intensity (and jealousy) almost kills Sean.... should be good.



MissBC said:


> nice to see you in your pants on sunday Phil lol hahahahah
> 
> 2 half naked men in my living room was an interesting tale for my weekend


Hahhahahahahahahah  yea i did feel that you benifited most from the situation! I came round to learn and all i could feel was your eyes on my prize haha! Dont worry Baz did the same probably.


----------



## Chelsea

p.s you wait till RxQueenie finds out about this, she will be wondering why she didnt get an invite


----------



## Chelsea

Back on Saturday was with TaintedSoul and went like so:

*Chins*

12 x bodyweight + 5kg

10 x bodyweight + 5kg

8 x bodyweight + 5kg

*Bent Over Rows*

120kg x 12 (kind of a warm up really)

130kg x 10

170kg x 12 - PB!! It may have been because Sean was filming me (to show his wife later on what a real man looks like) but it felt great had a couple of rest pause reps but it was awesome.

*Lat Pull Down*

12 x 75kg a side

10 x 80kg a side

9 x 85kg a side

*Seated Row*

55kg a side x 12, 10, 8

*FST-7 Dorian Style Seated Wide Row with Lat Pull Down Bar*

7 sets x 12 reps with max 45secs rest.

Done and dusted. Was a brilliant session and the weights i lifted considering i'm on a calorie deficient diet i was really impressed with, i did have an extra boost though as i had a sample of an SSN nitrix oxide pre workout drink which i took right before, definitely did the trick


----------



## NorthernSoul

How is the carb cravings going? I'm gagging for some ****ing burger and chips. I have tuna and egg white coming out of my ears 

How does the tren feel in the gym right now? I feel it has something over me in a mental state, on this tren I think if a bear was infront of me I'd be like, "COME AT ME BITCH!!!". Even when hitting the weights up a notch I get a tad nervous sometimes because it might be too heavy but now I just KNOW I'm going to lift it. Always due to my aggression. On a serious note, I feel like I have the devil inside me.


----------



## TaintedSoul

Chelsea said:


> I did search around for some reality tv but unfortunately i had watched it all, think there is a new show coming out where this young massive guy called Phil trains and old man called Sean and the intensity (and jealousy) almost kills Sean.... should be good.


Really?? I donno I saw the trailer to that myself this morning. Sounded like a show about some young pup called Phil, that finally is worthy to train with an old dog he has always looked upon in awe and admiration and how he constantly seeks the approval of idol when in his awesome presence... Something like that, didn't pay too much attention! :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Sean91 said:


> How is the carb cravings going? I'm gagging for some ****ing burger and chips. I have tuna and egg white coming out of my ears
> 
> How does the tren feel in the gym right now? I feel it has something over me in a mental state, on this tren I think if a bear was infront of me I'd be like, "COME AT ME BITCH!!!". Even when hitting the weights up a notch I get a tad nervous sometimes because it might be too heavy but now I just KNOW I'm going to lift it. Always due to my aggression. On a serious note, I feel like I have the devil inside me.


Mate funny you should say that, craving-wise i have been fine right up until today, i just want to stuff my face today for some reason its so tempting!! I just want a massive pizza!

Haha ive only done 2 shots so far but last night i woke up at 3:42am quite hot and kinda restless so i know its definitely kicking in now haha, wont be long until i feel the rage (in a good way not a Raul Moat way)


----------



## Chelsea

TaintedSoul said:


> Really?? I donno I saw the trailer to that myself this morning. Sounded like a show about some young pup called Phil, that finally is worthy to train with an old dog he has always looked upon in awe and admiration and how he constantly seeks the approval of idol when in his awesome presence... Something like that, didn't pay too much attention! :lol:


Hahahhahahahahaha :lol:

If i didnt feel so sorry for you i would continue this joke, although i will say that when you left my mate asked me if you were my Ethiopian marathon running Grandad.......to which i said yes


----------



## TaintedSoul

Chelsea said:


> Hahahhahahahahaha :lol:
> 
> If i didnt feel so sorry for you i would continue this joke, although i will say that when you left my mate asked me if you were my Ethiopian marathon running Grandad.......to which i said yes


Your grandad must be awesome considering we were the biggest in the gym!!! Got some chicks number for you though... she came up and asked if you were Zyzz??? I said yeah and would pass on her details. Will whatsapp to you later.


----------



## Chelsea

TaintedSoul said:


> Your grandad must be awesome considering we were the biggest in the gym!!! Got some chicks number for you though... she came up and asked if you were Zyzz??? I said yeah and would pass on her details. Will whatsapp to you later.


 :lol:

She must have seen my abs but not the rest of me then!!

Wait...... Its not your Mrs again is it? If i get one more whatsapp from her with 'you know what' winking at me im not gonna put it in her back doors anymore, my girlfriend almost saw it the other day!!

Bloody saffirs


----------



## TaintedSoul

Must say on a serious note......

Phil was looking in pretty good shape yesterday. For a low calorie/carb depleted chap he wasn't far behind me, veins were popping out and he was posing like a english version of Zyzz non stop!! In fact he's looking bigger almost since we trained together before deciding to compete so just goes to show being lean looks way better!!

The difference since he started this is incredible and I think if he carries on things should be there. The evening cardio should hopefully speed up those last few stubborn areas.


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> p.s you wait till RxQueenie finds out about this, she will be wondering why she didnt get an invite


It's ok...

... But I better get an invite next time  x x


----------



## Chelsea

TaintedSoul said:


> Must say on a serious note......
> 
> Phil was looking in pretty good shape yesterday. For a low calorie/carb depleted chap he wasn't far behind me, veins were popping out and he was posing like a english version of Zyzz non stop!! In fact he's looking bigger almost since we trained together before deciding to compete so just goes to show being lean looks way better!!
> 
> The difference since he started this is incredible and I think if he carries on things should be there. The evening cardio should hopefully speed up those last few stubborn areas.


Haha this made me laugh but also gave me the motivation to do cardio at 11pm for half an hr.

Thanks though mate, the couple of training sessions and your constant support (and verbal abuse) have really helped push me a long and keep me motivated, also all the SSN samples have been great, shame i cant actually have the mass gainer for another 3 weeks and 4 days though


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> It's ok...
> 
> ... But I better get an invite next time  x x


Dont worry my dear, you will get your own private show...... clothes optional  x


----------



## Chelsea

Last nights cardio at 11pm.

Half hr done and nearly 400cals burnt.


----------



## Feelin-Big

Chelsea said:


> Last nights cardio at 11pm.
> 
> Half hr done and nearly 400cals burnt.


Hows the bike then?? Worth the money?


----------



## Chelsea

Feelin-Big said:


> Hows the bike then?? Worth the money?


Yea not bad at all mate, resistance could do with being a bit harder at max setting but its really quiet and hardly takes up much room. Perfect really.


----------



## Chelsea

Trained with TaintedSoul on Monday but didnt have much time to update on here, did chest and Bi's:

*Flat Bench*

12 x 120kg

10 x 130kg (with spot)

8 x 130kg (spotted again)

*Incline Dumbells*

12 x 40kg's to be honest this felt like a warm up

11 x 47kg

11 x 47kg

*Incline Flye's*

12 x 32kg

10 x 36kg

6-7 x 40kg

*Seated Press*

3 sets x 12 reps.

*Straight Bar Curls - Olympic bar*

60kg x 12 PB!

70kg x 7 PB!!

50kg x 14 (that set hurt)

*Ez Curls*

12 x 15kg a side

12 x 20kg a side

10 x 22.5kg a side

*Hammer Curls*

12 x 22kg

11 x 22kg

*Superman Cable Curls*

2 sets 12 reps

All sets im really trying to focus on the contraction in the muscle rather than just moving the weight and it seems to really help.

Great session.


----------



## GolfDelta

Chelsea said:


> Yea not bad at all mate, resistance could do with being a bit harder at max setting but its really quiet and hardly takes up much room. Perfect really.


You want to get yourself one of those hand pedal bikes like me mate,no point wasting your time on a conventional bike :tongue:

Sessions are looking good,I get jealous every time you post them up cos I can't train but ordered some ghrp2 and cjc1295 to aid recovery so hopefully it will be sooner than I initially thought!

You've probably already mentioned somewhere but how many grams of carbs are you consuming per day?Apologies if it's part of your prep you don't want to divulge.


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Phil your progressing well and look good mate... :thumbup1:

I started on clen yesterday at 60mg per day, take them all in the morning....but i have been getting cramps already...nothing major...but been taking 10g of taurine to help but it doesnt seem to be helping, any tips on how to stop the cramps?

Also started on WC Tritest this week @ 2ml per week...seems to be a bit of pimp and swelling at site of injection and a lump has formed its nothing major but was wondering you got reactions like that?...looking forward to the next 9 weeks...on a cut like yourself....200g chicken 5 times a day with as much green veg i can eat; weights 4 times a week and cv 5 times :thumbup1: Feel a bit tired due to the lack of carbs and a bit of 'carb fog/headache' but apart from that seem s to be going ok. How long did it take you before you noticed that fat coming off?

How much water are you drinking now? sorry i ask too many questions :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

gduncan said:


> You want to get yourself one of those hand pedal bikes like me mate,no point wasting your time on a conventional bike :tongue:
> 
> Sessions are looking good,I get jealous every time you post them up cos I can't train but ordered some ghrp2 and cjc1295 to aid recovery so hopefully it will be sooner than I initially thought!
> 
> You've probably already mentioned somewhere but how many grams of carbs are you consuming per day?Apologies if it's part of your prep you don't want to divulge.


Hahaha i could get one of those mate but i think i would have to have a vagina to actually use one.... how is yours? 

Carb-wise mate i dont mind telling people at all, if others can benefit then thats all good in my eyes:

Carbs per day - about 300g and about 330g on training days.


----------



## Chelsea

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Phil your progressing well and look good mate... :thumbup1:
> 
> I started on clen yesterday at 60mg per day, take them all in the morning....but i have been getting cramps already...nothing major...but been taking 10g of taurine to help but it doesnt seem to be helping, any tips on how to stop the cramps?
> 
> Also started on WC Tritest this week @ 2ml per week...seems to be a bit of pimp and swelling at site of injection and a lump has formed its nothing major but was wondering you got reactions like that?...looking forward to the next 9 weeks...on a cut like yourself....200g chicken 5 times a day with as much green veg i can eat; weights 4 times a week and cv 5 times :thumbup1: Feel a bit tired due to the lack of carbs and a bit of 'carb fog/headache' but apart from that seem s to be going ok. How long did it take you before you noticed that fat coming off?
> 
> How much water are you drinking now? sorry i ask too many questions :lol:


I used to get bad cramps but a combination of drinking plenty of water, probably around 4 litres a day and MyProtein Alpha Men multi vitamin 2 in the morning and 2 before bed, whenever i dont take these i get cramps after workouts even when im not on Clen.

I did have that once with my DecaTest mate but it was because i was trying to jab too quick and i massaged the area quite vigorously afterwards which did not help. Now i take my time and jab nice and slow whilst holding the syringe with one hand very tight, once im done i pull out very slowly and apply and alcohol wipe immediately. Seems to be fine after that.

p.s get that cardio up to 7 days a week mate!!


----------



## Chelsea

Really struggling today, think the extra cardio session at night is taking it out of me, just feel hungry even though ive just had 200g chicken and 250g sweet potato.

Just made a strong black coffee and about to have 1000mg vit c so hopefully i should perk up. Got some products through for a pre-workout boost, obviously nothing containing sugar or carbs so hopefully that should help me with legs tonight then i get to relax (sort of) and hopefully watch Chelsea beat Benfica.

Got 2 meals left for today but 2 shakes as well and one of those will have oats in which is something to look forward to. Need to re-charge over the easter break, get some power naps in, relax, sleep, eat and train.

The gf goes away on Tuesday as well so i wont have her around to distract me or eat nice food in front of me which is always fun :cursing:

Anyways lets think positively i suppose, ive got less than 4 weeks left, my diet has been spot on the whole time and im really feeling like im looking good and the evening cardio can only help matters. Still a bit nervous that i wont be ready in time but i guess everyone gets that 1st time round.

I am pleased that i dont feel any smaller because that would be my worse nightmare.

Gotta jab late tonight so hopefully the Tren Ace doesnt mess with my sleep otherwise i will be feeling far worse than i do today.


----------



## Queenie

You had better perk up! 

You're doing fab. Overall you're sounding positive and confident, so your head is in the right place. Stick with it x x


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Im trying to drink 5ltr of water a day but its hard going as 2ltr was the norm for me, so 5 ltr is a struggle but i've been told its a must to help on a cut diet; so drinking and peeing literally at the same time! :lol: I take Animal Pak, Omega, Flex and USP Labs Super Cissux to cover my bases and also upped the taurine to 15g now...so will see how things progress as i've only been on clen @ 60mcg for 2 days now. Going to up it to 80 next week and then to 100 before going off for 2 weeks and then back on. Are you running T3 along side the clen?

I'll be honest Phil its been a shock to the system training 4 time weights and 5 time cv as im training twice per day mon to sat except wednesday which is only cv but other days its weight one session and cv another and combined with the low carbs its hitting me bad. Will try to up the cv to 6 times a week...Sunday is my day off! Have to say im just starting this program; so i've got immense respect for you for doing cv twice per day and weights as well :thumbup1: Though will you be cutting back on the carbs or keeping it as it is? 300/350 is a lot on a cut, from most threads <100g carbs if the norm but if your getting results then why change i guess.

Yeah will tell the wife to inject slower next time...hopefully this lump will have gone my Sunday when my next injection is due.


----------



## Ragingagain

anymore progress pics mate? though excuse me if you already have as i skipped the last couple of pages. last ones i seen were on page 11


----------



## BodyBuilding101

phils pics in order


----------



## GolfDelta

Really noticeable difference in condition in quite a short space of time good work!And fcuk me your face hasn't half thinned down!


----------



## Suprakill4

Face has made a massive change, much less bloated but equally as ugly unfortunately.......... Lol


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> You had better perk up!
> 
> You're doing fab. Overall you're sounding positive and confident, so your head is in the right place. Stick with it x x


Luckily i did perk up so it was all good, turned into a very good night after a bit of a rubbish day


----------



## Chelsea

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Im trying to drink 5ltr of water a day but its hard going as 2ltr was the norm for me, so 5 ltr is a struggle but i've been told its a must to help on a cut diet; so drinking and peeing literally at the same time! :lol: I take Animal Pak, Omega, Flex and USP Labs Super Cissux to cover my bases and also upped the taurine to 15g now...so will see how things progress as i've only been on clen @ 60mcg for 2 days now. Going to up it to 80 next week and then to 100 before going off for 2 weeks and then back on. Are you running T3 along side the clen?
> 
> I'll be honest Phil its been a shock to the system training 4 time weights and 5 time cv as im training twice per day mon to sat except wednesday which is only cv but other days its weight one session and cv another and combined with the low carbs its hitting me bad. Will try to up the cv to 6 times a week...Sunday is my day off! Have to say im just starting this program; so i've got immense respect for you for doing cv twice per day and weights as well :thumbup1: Though will you be cutting back on the carbs or keeping it as it is? 300/350 is a lot on a cut, from most threads <100g carbs if the norm but if your getting results then why change i guess.
> 
> Yeah will tell the wife to inject slower next time...hopefully this lump will have gone my Sunday when my next injection is due.


Mate since when did water matter so much when your cutting? 5 litres of water does sound a bit excessive and to be honest i kinda go by the colour of my p1ss, if its dark then i know i havent had enough. I just have a pint of water with every meal and with every shake and whenever i feel a bit thirsty, definitely do not force it down you.

I have got some T3 but im kinda holding off on that for the moment.

Mate its a huge shock so be prepared to be tired and a bit ratty and have the constant thought in the back of your head that no matter what you have to prep your meals and eat clean every single day for 12 weeks but trust me 'the juice will be worth the squeeze'.

I simply would not be able to operate on less than 100g carbs mate and to be honest i have come to such good condition even with this amount of carbs all i have to do now is up the cardio. If i didnt have carbs then my training would suffer and that is not something i am willing to sacrifice especially when the fat is coming off.

Jab-wise the slower the better, maybe give her a slap too so she has a matching lump


----------



## Chelsea

gduncan said:


> Really noticeable difference in condition in quite a short space of time good work!And fcuk me your face hasn't half thinned down!


Tell me about, everyone has said that my face has slimmed down so much which is really nice because i was sick of looking bloated even though i wasnt fat!



Suprakill4 said:


> Face has made a massive change, much less bloated but equally as ugly unfortunately.......... Lol


Hahaha i guess there is no hope then is there?

You know what they say though, 'love is only a light switch away'......... which reminds me when is ur Mrs popping over again?


----------



## Chelsea

Had an immense session of legs last night which i will post up shortly but i gotta make some payments at work which is always fun!!


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Tell me about, everyone has said that my face has slimmed down so much which is really nice because i was sick of looking bloated even though i wasnt fat!
> 
> Hahaha i guess there is no hope then is there?
> 
> You know what they say though, 'love is only a light switch away'......... *which reminds me when is ur Mrs popping over again*?


Whenever you want mate. Do you enjoy trying to get blood out of a stone? because thats what its like lol.


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> Whenever you want mate. Do you enjoy trying to get blood out of a stone? because thats what its like lol.


Sorry this made me giggle  x x


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> Sorry this made me giggle  x x


LOL glad your laughing.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Whenever you want mate. Do you enjoy trying to get blood out of a stone? because thats what its like lol.


It might be for you son :tt2:


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> LOL glad your laughing.


We all are.


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> It might be for you son :tt2:


LOL.



Chelsea said:


> We all are.


W4nkers


----------



## Chelsea

Ok Legs went like this:

*Squats*

60kg x 12 Warm Up x 2 sets.

100kg x 7 Warm Up x 1 set.

120kg x 15 reps, slow controlled and constant form no stopping at the top.

140kg x 12 reps, same form as above.

150kg x 12 reps, same form.

My legs were actually ruined by this point, i wanted to focus on the muscle being trained not the weight being lifted and christ!! It worked.

*Leg Press*

12 x 300kg

10 x 300kg - both sets performed with no bounce at the bottom so its pure legs and no momentum, also a real focus on the negative.

*Lunges*

24 paces with 60kg on my back x 2 sets (absolutely disgusting this was i genuinely wanted to leave)

*Leg Extension*

2 x 15 reps sets with peak contraction at the top and slow negative. This finished off the quads there was just nothing left in them after this.

*Hamstring Curls*

4 x 15,12,12,12 again with peak contraction held and very slow negative. Hammies were near the point of cramping with this sort of form.

*Seated Calves*

3 sets x 15,12,12 reps.

*Standing Calves*

3 sets x 15,12,12 reps, once again each set including the seated sets werent on max weight by any means (although still heavy to the average pus$y - Suprakill4) but were performed with a long stretch at the negative phase and a really strong hold and contraction at the positive phase almost to the point where it felt like my calves were going to pop off!!

2 scoops whey with 2 fish oils and a scoop of oats and i was out of there walking like a complete (but massive) ****.

Very good night  and really pleased with training.


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Im not really sure about the water Phil, but im working with this coach and he wants me to drink upto 5ltr a day....i guess im just going to have to trust him on that one but will ask him next time im in contact with him; though he was adamant that 5ltrs had its benefits. I was the same as you before i started this new program, pint of water with my meals, 200-400mlml with my protein shakes and whenever i feel thirsty but right now forcing it down me :thumbdown: as clen cramps are bad so i was thinking the extra water might help....my pee is always yellow due to the Animal Paks! :lol: Friends have started to call me the "water-boy" as im always carrying a bottle with me :laugh:

Yeah im just trying to keep strong and just get on with it and do as my coach wants as im trusting him on this....but lack of carbs, well less than 100g per day, is having a real bad effect on my weights sessions...usually military press 80kg for reps but last workout 40kg was a struggle and thats with a 2min rest between sets, whilst before i was repping 80kg with 30 sec rest between sets.

Can i spank the wife instead for giving me a bad jab? :innocent: Thanks for all the advice Phil; much appreciated mate :thumbup1:


----------



## DB

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Im not really sure about the water Phil, but im working with this coach and he wants me to drink upto 5ltr a day....i guess im just going to have to trust him on that one but will ask him next time im in contact with him; though he was adamant that 5ltrs had its benefits. I was the same as you before i started this new program, pint of water with my meals, 200-400mlml with my protein shakes and whenever i feel thirsty but right now forcing it down me :thumbdown: as clen cramps are bad so i was thinking the extra water might help....my pee is always yellow due to the Animal Paks! :lol: Friends have started to call me the "water-boy" as im always carrying a bottle with me :laugh:
> 
> Yeah im just trying to keep strong and just get on with it and do as my coach wants as im trusting him on this....*but lack of carbs, well less than 100g per day, is having a real bad effect on my weights sessions...usually military press 80kg for reps but last workout 40kg was a struggle and thats with a 2min rest between sets, whilst before i was repping 80kg with 30 sec rest between sets.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> Can i spank the wife instead for giving me a bad jab? :innocent: Thanks for all the advice Phil; much appreciated mate :thumbup1:


UNder 100g and halving your workouts?! Something is massively up there mate, 5L of water is excessive! 5L including shakes etc is prob normal TBH

I never dip under 350g carbs on a diet


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Hey DB

Yeah im seriously struggling with this new diet/workout plan this coach has got me on....usually i was eating modest carbs...100g of cooked rice with my meals 3 to 4 times a day and carbs in my post workout drink which has 55g of carbs......now im on less than 100g of carbs a day :sad: Its hitting both my performance in weights and cv...tonight's cv was draining like hitting a brick wall, just didnt have enough energy to move my legs it felt, and weights in compound movements are suffering too.

I've only started on this program this week but its tasking the hell out of me and drinking 5ltr of water is hell, peeing and drinking constantly.


----------



## Chelsea

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Hey DB
> 
> Yeah im seriously struggling with this new diet/workout plan this coach has got me on....usually i was eating modest carbs...100g of cooked rice with my meals 3 to 4 times a day and carbs in my post workout drink which has 55g of carbs......now im on less than 100g of carbs a day :sad: Its hitting both my performance in weights and cv...tonight's cv was draining like hitting a brick wall, just didnt have enough energy to move my legs it felt, and weights in compound movements are suffering too.
> 
> I've only started on this program this week but its tasking the hell out of me and drinking 5ltr of water is hell, peeing and drinking constantly.


Mate clearly it isnt working for you and you can see that both myself and DB use much higher carbs to diet and it works brilliantly.

All i can really say now is ditch this coach and his diet up your carbs, do cardio every day and get your training back on track.


----------



## Chelsea

Yesterday was a shocking day for just my general wellbeing and training.

I woke up at half 6 to do cardio and i already felt exhausted, i got up anyway and did my cardio, legs felt completely dead and felt like they had nothing left in them at all, probably the worst cardio session i have done but i still did it for 50mins without fail but it was just uncomfortable.

Came home had breakfast then my second meal then had a nap on the sofa to see if that would help - it didnt! Had my next meal then went training with TaintedSoul. Strength wise i was still good but i just had no motivation really, felt like i had zero energy and i was even getting confused with whose set it was etc so i knew something was up.

Finished the session so that was Shoulders and Tri's then came home and basically sat on the sofa all night to relax.

Luckily today (Saturday) i have woken up and i feel 100% better, went to bed last night at 11:10pm and set my alarm for 7:15am to do cardio but i woke up at 7am anyway so got up then and did cardio.


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Chelsea said:


> Mate clearly it isnt working for you and you can see that both myself and DB use much higher carbs to diet and it works brilliantly.
> 
> All i can really say now is ditch this coach and his diet up your carbs, do cardio every day and get your training back on track.


Thanks Phil,

Been pm'ing DB and he has said the same, so will be ditching it and going back to doing things on my own....waste of a ton, could have had a good half hour with ebony chantelle :innocent:

Sorry to clutter your journal 

Mo


----------



## Queenie

I think you're allowed to have an off-day. Your routine is gonna be intense over the next few weeks right?

Good that you're back to normal today though fella x x


----------



## Chelsea

After cardio i had my breakfast, then had my first meal then went to train back and it was a brilliant session:

Pre-Workout - x2 SSN Muscle Junkie Inferno

*Chins*

12 x bodyweight + 5kg

10 x bodyweight + 10kg

7 x bodyweight + 15kg

*Bent Over Rows*

12 x 120kg

10 x 130kg

11 x 140kg Dropped the weight on these slightly from last week and really focsed on the contraction and as a consequence my back is sore already which is good 

*Lat Pull Down*

12,12,10 reps

*Dorian Style Seated Row Wide Grip Using Lat Pull Down Bar*

12 x 80kg

10 x 88kg

11 x 88kg

*Back Finished With*

FST-7's on Seated Row Machine - 7 sets x 12 reps with 35 seconds rest emphasising on the contraction and the stretch forward.

All this was done in 45mins. I was really happy with the session it was non-stop, the weights were good and rest periods were low and in the mirror i definitely felt like i looked a lot tighter which spurred me on even more.

I will get some pics up tonight or tomorrow. Abs are almost fully through


----------



## Chelsea

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Thanks Phil,
> 
> Been pm'ing DB and he has said the same, so will be ditching it and going back to doing things on my own....waste of a ton, could have had a good half hour with ebony chantelle :innocent:
> 
> Sorry to clutter your journal
> 
> Mo


You spent £100 on that advice??!! Mate he saw you coming, you could have posted something on here for a cutting diet and got all the info you need for free.

Oh well just think of it this way - mistakes aren't so bad if you can learn something from it.



RXQueenie said:


> I think you're allowed to have an off-day. Your routine is gonna be intense over the next few weeks right?
> 
> Good that you're back to normal today though fella x x


Thanks darlin  yea its gonna get even harder now with the extra half hr cardio every night, still i'll just have to find time to enjoy myself some other ways  x


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> Thanks darlin  yea its gonna get even harder now with the extra half hr cardio every night, still i'll just have to find time to enjoy myself some other ways  x


You're fully capable of seeing this through... As tough as it is 

You can enjoy yourself over at mine for posing practise  x x


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> You're fully capable of seeing this through... As tough as it is
> 
> You can enjoy yourself over at mine for posing practise  x x


Yea i know, yesterday i did not feel like i could though, dont know what it was but i was just ruined!

Hmmm i do need some posing practice.....


----------



## MissBC

Chelsea said:


> Hmmm i do need some posing practice.....


 :clap: yes its sooooooooooooo important


----------



## TaintedSoul

Chelsea said:


> *Yea i know, yesterday i did not feel like i could though, dont know what it was but i was just ruined!*
> 
> Hmmm i do need some posing practice.....


My awesomeness can be off putting, try not to let it bother you next time!! :lol:

Body is fuct now... After shoulders and back I'm doing nothing today.


----------



## Chelsea

Cardio is on the up now from 45 mins in the morning to 60. It was done at the gym today as it was raining which is nice!!


----------



## Chelsea

Just did Chest and Bi's

*Flat Bench*

12 x 120kg

10 x 125kg

8 x 130kg

*Incline*

12 x 90kg

12 x 100kg

11 x 100kg

*Incline Flye's*

12 x 32kg

10 x 32kg

9 x 32kg

*Seated Chest Press - Wide Grip*

3 sets x 12 reps, not a crazy weight at all but a weight i can perform a really really good squeeze at the full positive phase and full slow stretch on teh negative rather than all the other morons i see doing half reps bouncing the press on the stoppers!

Fst-7 - Press Ups - 12 reps x 7sets with 40secs rest (chest and even my tri's were completely ruined after this they just had nothing left).

*Biceps - Straight Bar Curls*

Dropped the weight on these from last week to really concentrate on the stretch at the bottom and a real hard contraction at the top.

12 x 40kg

10 x 45kg

10 x 50kg

*Seated Twisting Curls*

12 x 18kg

11 x 18kg

10 x 18kg

*Ez curls*

12 x 10kg each side

12 x 12.5kg each side.

*Standing Cable Superman Curls*

12 reps

10 reps

Fst-7 - Standing Cable Curls - 7 sets x 12reps with 40secs rest.

Biceps still hurt now as im writing this which is a good sign, felt very fresh and raring to go even though i upped the cardio to an hr as of today and have begun carb cycling (thanks DB)


----------



## Chelsea

Had a lovely arguement with the Mrs last night so didnt get any progress pics taken.

I will however get some done tonight, hopefully people can see even more progress


----------



## Queenie

Nice chest and bi session... Puts mine to shame lol  x x


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> Nice chest and bi session... Puts mine to shame lol  x x


Haha thanks darlin, I'm sure yours is still decent just maybe not so much weight  x


----------



## Suprakill4

Spinds like progressing well mate and I bet there's progress on the pics!!

Training looks really good. I'm amazed at the progress you have made with the amount of carbs and that should be keeping workouts going well and staying nice and full looking.


----------



## Chelsea

Cheers Supra 

Ok progress pics as promised:



I know there are a few repeats but I didn't know what looked best so uploaded them anyway.

Rx - try not to leave a snail trail on your chair looking at these darlin  x


----------



## TaintedSoul

Updated pics are looking good mate. That stubborm area around the belly is going more and more. Side chest and double bi's pose have along a fair bit now. :thumbup:

How soon after chest was this?


----------



## Chelsea

TaintedSoul said:


> Updated pics are looking good mate. That stubborm area around the belly is going more and more. Side chest and double bi's pose have along a fair bit now. :thumbup:
> 
> How soon after chest was this?


Thanks mate, this was last thing at night so no pump whatsoever.


----------



## Suprakill4

Look to be amazing progress again as I expected. Backs looking amazing and your chest is stupidly thick. Well done mate some serious effort gone into your physique.


----------



## Queenie

Ohhh lawdy.... 

Bottom abs coming through nicely, shoulders look huge... And veins look awesome. Well done, hard working paying off! X x


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Look to be amazing progress again as I expected. Backs looking amazing and your chest is stupidly thick. Well done mate some serious effort gone into your physique.


Thanks mate!! Got less than 3 weeks now, im doing cardio so much more now my feet are actually sore from all the power walking which has made things quite tough. Really pleased with my back but i gotta say my chest has always been a strong point but i thought i would lose some size and strenght off it but it seems to be looking even better, got some slight veins coming through and nice striations on there as well 



RXQueenie said:


> Ohhh lawdy....
> 
> Bottom abs coming through nicely, shoulders look huge... And veins look awesome. Well done, hard working paying off! X x


Hahaha cheers darlin! I guess it is paying off im just so glad that the bottom abs are finally looking like they are starting to come through. In some lights i can see them but there is just a tiny bit more fat left to come off. Cant wait till its gone.

Forgot to do an ab thigh pose so will have to attempt that tonight xx


----------



## Suprakill4

Yeah i noticed the striations. Chest always looks bigger when in condition because gut comes in loads so chest appears to be a lot thicker then when your not in condition.

Looking awesome. Cant wait for show pics.


----------



## Chelsea

Yea that makes sense. Dont know why Tapatalk is posting the pics like that though without a preview? You got any idea what option to choose when uploading photos so that it shows the little previews like the last ones?


----------



## Suprakill4

I think its been like this since the attack on ukm, i read that somewhere anyway.


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha cheers darlin! I guess it is paying off im just so glad that the bottom abs are finally looking like they are starting to come through. In some lights i can see them but there is just a tiny bit more fat left to come off. Cant wait till its gone.
> 
> *Forgot* to do an ab thigh pose so will have to attempt that tonight xx


Yeah right... You're just making me wait  x x


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> I think its been like this since the attack on ukm, i read that somewhere anyway.


I thought it might be to do with that or the update on Tapatalk. Bit annoying coz it looks rubbish like that.



RXQueenie said:


> Yeah right... You're just making me wait  x x


Haha good things come to those who wait.... xx


----------



## onthebuild

looking even better, hard works paying off mate. Just imagine what you'll look like in 3 weeks if you keep it up!


----------



## Chelsea

onthebuild said:


> looking even better, hard works paying off mate. Just imagine what you'll look like in 3 weeks *if you keep it up*!


If i keep it up?? I didnt do the last 9 weeks just to jack it all in at the final furlong haha 

Cheers though mate, the extra cardio is really going to make the difference. Going from 45mins a day to 1hr and 40mins!!


----------



## Suprakill4

1hr 40 mins.... ouch. Im screwed when i do 20 minutes in the morning and thats a rarity.


----------



## onthebuild

Chelsea said:


> If i keep it up?? I didnt do the last 9 weeks just to jack it all in at the final furlong haha
> 
> Cheers though mate, the extra cardio is really going to make the difference. Going from 45mins a day to 1hr and 40mins!!


wasnt too sure what with you whinging about your poor sore feet and all :whistling:

:lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> 1hr 40 mins.... ouch. Im screwed when i do 20 minutes in the morning and thats a rarity.


Your Mrs told me there is no way you last 20mins mate!!


----------



## C.Hill

Looking the bolIocks mate! Look really thick in side chest pose.

What's your diet like at the moment? You counting kcals?


----------



## Chelsea

C.Hill said:


> Looking the bolIocks mate! Look really thick in side chest pose.
> 
> What's your diet like at the moment? You counting kcals?


Thanks mate 

Diet looks like this:

6:00am - Half Scoop Whey followed by 1hr cardio.

8:00am - 6 eggs (2 yolks) and 2 scoops whey.

10:30am - 200g chicken and 75g sweet spud.

1:00pm - 200g chicken and 250g sweet spud.

4:30pm - 200g chicken on its own no sauce nothing (fun meal)

5:30pm - Training either weights or cardio (cardio is for another 40mins)

8:00pm - 200g chicken and 50g sweet spud.

11:00pm - 2 scoops whey then bed.

Calorie-wise is just over 3000 mate.

On days where i train weights i get an extra whey shake post workout.


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Your Mrs told me there is no way you last 20mins mate!!


Thats steady cardio too, s3x i last about 90 seconds then just lay there and let her do the work lol.


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> Haha good things come to those who wait.... xx


Yeah ok... but i am getting a little impatient now  :rolleye: x x


----------



## Feelin-Big

Not been on UKM since last week, progress pics are looking awesome! that little pot belly has near enough vanished!

I on the other hand have done 10 steps forward and weekend just brought me back 20 steps. Massive fail over the weekend!


----------



## TaintedSoul

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate, this was last thing at night so no pump whatsoever.


Yeah must make a plan after a chest session when you more pumped.

Happy to help as long as it's in open public places as I don't want you coming onto me.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Thats steady cardio too, s3x i last about 90 seconds then just lay there and let her do the work lol.


Hahaha 90secs? Thats ages mate my bird would be lucky if she got that including time for cuddling, crying and apologising 



RXQueenie said:


> Yeah ok... but i am getting a little impatient now  :rolleye: x x


Hahahaha i cant have that now can it xx



Feelin-Big said:


> Not been on UKM since last week, progress pics are looking awesome! that little pot belly has near enough vanished!
> 
> I on the other hand have done 10 steps forward and weekend just brought me back 20 steps. Massive fail over the weekend!


Yes mate its almost gone! Well happy. Thats the problem with going out and getting smashed mate its a laugh at the time but it ruins your training.



TaintedSoul said:


> Yeah must make a plan after a chest session when you more pumped.
> 
> Happy to help as long as it's in open public places as I don't want you coming onto me.


I want it to be in an open public place! I fear for my innocence when im in the changing room with you!!


----------



## DB

Your little pooch is finally going! Keep it up mate


----------



## TaintedSoul

DB said:


> Your little pooch is finally going! Keep it up mate


If thats a little pooch then mine must be a god dam rottweiler!! :confused1: :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

DB said:


> Your little pooch is finally going! Keep it up mate


Haha tell me about it mate! Although i think we should find a slightly more manly name for it!!


----------



## Chelsea

TaintedSoul said:


> If thats a little pooch then mine must be a god dam rottweiler!!  :lol:


More like a Great Dane mate!!!


----------



## Chelsea

Ok so i have done 2 days of carb cycling and i gotta say i am sitting here and i am absolutely starving!! Basically these last 2 days i have halved all my portions of carbs but luckily tomorrow i get to go back to normal which will be a blessing in disguise especially as its leg day tomorrow.

Did an hours cardio this morning then when i got home i did 25mins on the bike and im about to do another 20 mins now in front og the tv then its shake time and bed.

Cant wait for my high carb day of cycling - all carb portions are doubled  its gonna be like sex in my stomach!!


----------



## DB

Carb cycling will help u massively mate


----------



## Chelsea

DB said:


> Carb cycling will help u massively mate


I'm sure it will mate but it's making me more hungry which is definitely not cool!


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> I'm sure it will mate but it's making me more hungry which is definitely not cool!


At this moment u need sleep more than food so get ya head down for the night 

Still waiting... Lol x x


----------



## TaintedSoul

Chelsea said:


> Haha tell me about it mate! Although i think we should find a slightly more manly name for it!!


Naaah. DB got it right the first time... Pooch it is!



Chelsea said:


> More like a Great Dane mate!!!


Well it's still fvcking great!!! init bruv!! :lol:



Chelsea said:


> Ok so i have done 2 days of carb cycling and i gotta say i am sitting here and i am absolutely starving!! Basically these last 2 days i have halved all my portions of carbs but luckily tomorrow i get to go back to normal which will be a blessing in disguise especially as its leg day tomorrow.
> 
> Did an hours cardio this morning then when i got home i did 25mins on the bike and im about to do another 20 mins now in front og the tv then its shake time and bed.
> 
> Cant wait for my high carb day of cycling - all carb portions are doubled  its gonna be like sex in my stomach!!


Very interested to see how things developed over the next two weeks with added cardio and carb cycling.


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Looking awesome Phil...insane chest thickness mate :thumbup1:

What you carb cycling routing like? 2 days low, 1 day high?


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> At this moment u need sleep more than food so get ya head down for the night
> 
> Still waiting... Lol x x


Trust me it feels like I need more food haha! You wont have to wait long ;-) x


----------



## Chelsea

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Looking awesome Phil...insane chest thickness mate :thumbup1:
> 
> What you carb cycling routing like? 2 days low, 1 day high?


3 low days a week mate where i half my carb portions.

3 normal days

1 high day where i get to double them


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Chelsea said:


> 3 low days a week mate where i half my carb portions.
> 
> 3 normal days
> 
> 1 high day where i get to double them


So on the low days do you take majority of your carbs pre and post workout or in equal amount throughout the day to maintain stable energy levels?


----------



## Chelsea

BodyBuilding101 said:


> So on the low days do you take majority of your carbs pre and post workout or in equal amount throughout the day to maintain stable energy levels?


I have my carbs at exactly the same times mate think the diet is on the previous page as C.Hill asked for it, only difference is the portions are halved.


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Chelsea said:


> I have my carbs at exactly the same times mate think the diet is on the previous page as C.Hill asked for it, only difference is the portions are halved.


Sorry Phil never thought to check the previous page :stupid:

But this is it:

Diet looks like this:

6:00am - Half Scoop Whey followed by 1hr cardio.

8:00am - 6 eggs (2 yolks) and 2 scoops whey.

10:30am - 200g chicken and 75g sweet spud.

1:00pm - 200g chicken and 250g sweet spud.

4:30pm - 200g chicken on its own no sauce nothing (fun meal)

5:30pm - Training either weights or cardio (cardio is for another 40mins)

8:00pm - 200g chicken and 50g sweet spud.

11:00pm - 2 scoops whey then bed.

Calorie-wise is just over 3000 mate.

On days where i train weights i get an extra whey shake post workout.


----------



## Chelsea

Not really sure why you re-posted my diet mate but each to their own.

Anyway just completed 40mins cardio on the bike which was tough because legs was rather savage!

Will post leg routine tomorrow, unfortunately I'm not in bed because I'm waiting for some sweet potato to cook as I didn't have enough earlier.

It's my high carb day tomorrow so all carb portions are doubled.... I literally can't wait!!!!

Forgot to say I weighed in this morning at 16st 0.5lb so a total loss of 22lbs in 9 weeks.


----------



## Queenie

Wow that's a good loss in that time! You must be pleased??

How did u miscalculate your sweet potato allowance?  that's most unlike u x x


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> Wow that's a good loss in that time! You must be pleased??
> 
> How did u miscalculate your sweet potato allowance?  that's most unlike u x x


Yea i am pleased although it is quite weird seeing the scales saying 16st!!

I didnt miscalculate, i thought i had a few sweet potatoes and to my horror i only had one and it makes it even worse that it is my high carb day today so my mate that was coming round brought me a couple round at my request which was handy 

Cant wait to eat so many carbs today its going to be epic  x


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Sorry Phil  , only posted it again so others could see it; sometimes i only just check the recent posts on your journal to see how your doing.

That's excellent progress on the weight loss, roughly 2.5lbs a week - have you been monitoring your fat % with calipers or a BF monitor? Or do you just go by eye? Either way your cutting up nicely. :thumbup1:


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> Yea i am pleased although it is quite weird seeing the scales saying 16st!!
> 
> I didnt miscalculate, i thought i had a few sweet potatoes and to my horror i only had one and it makes it even worse that it is my high carb day today so my mate that was coming round brought me a couple round at my request which was handy
> 
> Cant wait to eat so many carbs today its going to be epic  x


Are u stuffed yet??  you have nice friends that bring u presents of sweet potato... Mine usually bring coffee (not so bad) or biscuits the ba$tards x x


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> Are u stuffed yet??  you have nice friends that bring u presents of sweet potato... Mine usually bring coffee (not so bad) or biscuits the ba$tards x x


Not stuffed yet, i'm in my element!! I need to stock up on the sweet spud which means i'll go Tesco, grab about £10 worth of them and put them through as white potatoes on the self scan machines and save a fortune hahahaha 

I'm sure you have other friends that would bring other things to your place, maybe a copy of Demolition Man  xx


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> Not stuffed yet, i'm in my element!! I need to stock up on the sweet spud which means i'll go Tesco, grab about £10 worth of them and put them through as white potatoes on the self scan machines and save a fortune hahahaha
> 
> I'm sure you have other friends that would bring other things to your place, maybe a copy of Demolition Man  xx


Pmsfl. Makes a good background movie I hear 

I got sweet potatoes from the market today... Got a bargain I think... I didn't really understand his accent  x x


----------



## WilsonR6

Only read a few posts. Just felt the need to let you know that you are a ****ing unit


----------



## DB

Chelsea said:


> Not stuffed yet, i'm in my element!! I need to stock up on the sweet spud which means i'll go Tesco, grab about £10 worth of them and put them through as white potatoes on the self scan machines and save a fortune hahahaha
> 
> I'm sure you have other friends that would bring other things to your place, maybe a copy of Demolition Man  xx


I love Demolition man! It was on TV the other week!


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> Pmsfl. Makes a good background movie I hear
> 
> I got sweet potatoes from the market today... Got a bargain I think... I didn't really understand his accent  x x


Nothing like Sly Stallone in the background to really set the mood for an evening!

How much did you pay? Tesco they are £1.30 per/kg or did you get them free and in return offered the lovely man a complimentary reach-around? xx


----------



## Chelsea

DB said:


> I love Demolition man! It was on TV the other week!


Yea last week i think mate


----------



## Chelsea

WilsonR6 said:


> Only read a few posts. Just felt the need to let you know that you are a ****ing unit


As random as this is..... I liked it.

Cheers mate  dont go photoshopping your face on to my body now though!!


----------



## Chelsea

Ok so a quick update.

My days are currently looking like this:

5:40am wake up, half scoop of whey then get to the gym for 6:30am.

1 hr cardio power walking on the treadmill.

Weight training is then around 5:30pm for a max of 1 and a half hrs.

Get home make dinner and cook anough food for the next day - a kilo of chicken.

Jump on the exercise bike for 40mins and do cardio in front of the tv which last night was the Apprentice on catch up = happy days 

My feet are so sore from walking on the treadmill its actually hindering me so if anyone knows any good suggestions for stopping the balls of my feet rubbing i would be happy to hear them. I havent actually got blisters but the sking feels like its about to tear off which is far from ideal!!


----------



## C.Hill

Chelsea said:


> Ok so a quick update.
> 
> My days are currently looking like this:
> 
> 5:40am wake up, half scoop of whey then get to the gym for 6:30am.
> 
> 1 hr cardio power walking on the treadmill.
> 
> Weight training is then around 5:30pm for a max of 1 and a half hrs.
> 
> Get home make dinner and cook anough food for the next day - a kilo of chicken.
> 
> Jump on the exercise bike for 40mins and do cardio in front of the tv which last night was the Apprentice on catch up = happy days
> 
> My feet are so sore from walking on the treadmill its actually hindering me so if anyone knows any good suggestions for stopping the balls of my feet rubbing i would be happy to hear them. I havent actually got blisters but the sking feels like its about to tear off which is far from ideal!!


Exercise bike mate? Alot less friction and still very knackering and rewarding. I use the exercise bike on cycle mainly due to shinpumps when walking/running on treadmills.


----------



## Chelsea

C.Hill said:


> Exercise bike mate? Alot less friction and still very knackering and rewarding. I use the exercise bike on cycle mainly due to shinpumps when walking/running on treadmills.


Yea mate essentially i could but that would mean the bike in the morning and in the evening and bikes dont have most comfortable seats on them.

Guess i'll just have to, to give the feet a rest.


----------



## C.Hill

Chelsea said:


> Yea mate essentially i could but that would mean the bike in the morning and in the evening and bikes dont have most comfortable seats on them.
> 
> Guess i'll just have to, to give the feet a rest.


Yeah you do end up with an itchy crack lol

Got a punchbag? Most tiring form of cardio I think! Knackers me out everytime!


----------



## Chelsea

C.Hill said:


> Yeah you do end up with an itchy crack lol
> 
> Got a punchbag? Most tiring form of cardio I think! Knackers me out everytime!


Haha yea but thats from spending too much time with DB, think i caught something last time i was at his 

Punchbag??? For an hour??? I actually think i would die mate. A couple of 3 minute rounds on that and im ruined.


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> Nothing like Sly Stallone in the background to really set the mood for an evening!
> 
> How much did you pay? Tesco they are £1.30 per/kg or did you get them free and in return offered the lovely man a complimentary reach-around? xx


I handed over £1.50 and got a bag full of them. No skanky ones either... No... He was throwing the rotten ones away!! I think I got done lol. And reach arounds?? Not on offer!

I will rethink my background movie choices...  oh actually u should pick one next x x


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Chelsea said:


> My feet are so sore from walking on the treadmill its actually hindering me so if anyone knows any good suggestions for stopping the balls of my feet rubbing i would be happy to hear them. I havent actually got blisters but the sking feels like its about to tear off which is far from ideal!!


How about using the cross-trainer Phil? Feet are pretty much stationary for most of the movement and great workout for the whole body.

Also when was the last time you changed trainers? I have found that after say 6/10 months of using a pair the cushioning isnt as great as a fresh pair, even though the trainers looks new and there is nothing wrong with them etc. If your trainers are fairly new then maybe look into getting some gel soles? might take the rubbing of the balls of the feet a bit.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> I handed over £1.50 and got a bag full of them. No skanky ones either... No... He was throwing the rotten ones away!! I think I got done lol. And reach arounds?? Not on offer!
> 
> I will rethink my background movie choices...  oh actually u should pick one next x x


Naked Nurses II - thats my choice and im sticking to it haha


----------



## Chelsea

BodyBuilding101 said:


> How about using the cross-trainer Phil? Feet are pretty much stationary for most of the movement and great workout for the whole body.
> 
> Also when was the last time you changed trainers? I have found that after say 6/10 months of using a pair the cushioning isnt as great as a fresh pair, even though the trainers looks new and there is nothing wrong with them etc. If your trainers are fairly new then maybe look into getting some gel soles? might take the rubbing of the balls of the feet a bit.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Funnily enough i was looking at new trainers today as i train in my Allstars so this could be the problem, sportsdirect have got some good deals so i might pop down tomorrow and grab some.


----------



## Chelsea

Bloody boring day at work today so this is how my diet looked as its a normal day:

6am - 1/2 scoop whey.

6:30am - 1hr cardio.

8am - 6 eggs (only 2 yolks), 2 scoops whey, 2 x Alpha Men, 2 x fish oils, 1 x glucosamine.

10:30am - 200g chicken with 75g sweet potato.

1pm - 200g chicken with 250g sweet potato - absolutely love this meal, so much sweet spud its epic 

As we are approaching 4:30 i will be having 200g chicken on its own with 1 medium banana.

Pre-Workout - 1000mg Vit C mixed with , glutamine, AAKG and Beta Alinine and a caffeine tablet.

Training is going to be at 5:30pm and i think the fat useless old boy TaintedSoul is coming down to see my awesomeness 

Then its my 1 and only cheap meal tonight, going out with my bro and Dad for an Italian in Wimbledon but yet again i will try to eat as clean as possible and not have any desserts or anything sugary at all. My mouth is literally watering at the prospect of having some different food.

As the gf is still away i may throw in an extra 20-30mins cardio randomly in the middle of the day on Sat and Sun just because i can and because if im honest im a little nervous about not coming in with my best condition plus the cheat meal tonight will make me feel bad so the extra cardio will make me feel a lot better.


----------



## Fleg

Just read through the majority of your journal mate your condition has improved massively and gotta love how honest your posts are! It's an inspiring log I want to compete this time next year for the first time myself so this has made for an interesting read. One of my fears is also seeing the scales drop so much, at almost 19 stone now i know I'll cry to come down 2st if not more. Chest looks massively thick and lots of cuts in comparison to your initial pictures. Bf wise I think I'm how you started this year so it's kind of given me an idea of how much I have to cut! Crazy.

All the best anyway and consider me subscribed.


----------



## Chelsea

Fleg said:


> Just read through the majority of your journal mate your condition has improved massively and gotta love how honest your posts are! It's an inspiring log I want to compete this time next year for the first time myself so this has made for an interesting read. One of my fears is also seeing the scales drop so much, at almost 19 stone now i know I'll cry to come down 2st if not more. Chest looks massively thick and lots of cuts in comparison to your initial pictures. Bf wise I think I'm how you started this year so it's kind of given me an idea of how much I have to cut! Crazy.
> 
> All the best anyway and consider me subscribed.


Thanks mate  I see no point in trying to hide anything because i feel that eventually you will get found out anyway then people will lose all respect for you so i've kinda told it how it is and thats that really, always nice to know that its appreciated though.

Mate you should do it, the great thing is i dont feel like ive lost size its literally all fat thats come off, it would be a lot worse if my clothes were loose around the arms and other places now but they arent so im so happy, obviously i still have 2 and a bit weeks to go and the extra cardio is going to cut me even more and probably hinder training a little but im not gonna let it get the better of me.

I think the main thing that has benefitted me is not changing my routine i.e sets, reps or weight, i think a lot of people drop the weight and start doing all this crazy stuff because they think thats what you do when you are cutting, dont get wrong though im no expert but if i can do it and handle the fact that the scales now say 16st instead of nearly 18st then anyone can mate.


----------



## dazc

how come theres so little fat in the diet mate? im presuming you have veg etc thats not listed??


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> Naked Nurses II - thats my choice and im sticking to it haha


Yeah I think I'll use my 'powers of persuasion' to tempt u away from that one!! X x


----------



## Fleg

Can definitely see you haven't lost size. I think your legs are looking bigger too.

What has been primary source of cardio? And how has it changed... I've got a year so I'm really only hitting the bike and incline walking after lifting.


----------



## Chelsea

dazc said:


> how come theres so little fat in the diet mate? im presuming you have veg etc thats not listed??


I have 2 fish oils with every meal and shake mate, other than that I don't really like veg tbh so don't have it.

Any tips? Should I be having more?


----------



## Chelsea

Fleg said:


> Can definitely see you haven't lost size. I think your legs are looking bigger too.
> 
> What has been primary source of cardio? And how has it changed... I've got a year so I'm really only hitting the bike and incline walking after lifting.


To be fair I'd be devastated if I did! Glad to hear that about the wheels though 

Primary source of cardio is power walking mate then cycling in the evening.

It started off at just 45mins every morning and now it's 1hr power walking in the morning then 40mins cycling (which I am about to do now) at night.


----------



## DB

Chelsea said:


> I have 2 fish oils with every meal and shake mate, other than that I don't really like veg tbh so don't have it.
> 
> Any tips? Should I be having more?


You should have green veg with every meal mate,

Fats- You get enough from eggs and fish oils, some people diet with high fat some diet with high carbs- it's when you listen to more than one person it goes totally wrong!


----------



## Chelsea

DB said:


> You should have green veg with every meal mate,
> 
> Fats- You get enough from eggs and fish oils, some people diet with high fat some diet with high carbs- it's when you listen to more than one person it goes totally wrong!


Does it matter that I don't have the veg mate?

Well I've only listened to you so kept it that way throughout. Need to speak to you about the actual losing routine mate when you got some free time?


----------



## C.Hill

Chelsea said:


> Does it matter that I don't have the veg mate?
> 
> Well I've only listened to you so kept it that way throughout. Need to speak to you about the actual losing routine mate when you got some free time?


Veg is important and often overlooked IMO.

If you don't wanna eat loads of it invest in superfood xs from myprotein, 5g is equivalent to 11 servings of fruit and veg. Pretty handy.


----------



## cladden87

ur looking awsome m8 do u have anything to eat before u go for a run in the morning or do u w8 till u get back?


----------



## Chelsea

C.Hill said:


> Veg is important and often overlooked IMO.
> 
> If you don't wanna eat loads of it invest in superfood xs from myprotein, 5g is equivalent to 11 servings of fruit and veg. Pretty handy.


Mate that does sounds quite handy and could prove vital in the last 2 weeks. Any idea on price cant be ****d to look haha as im about to cook 1kg chicken 



cladden87 said:


> ur looking awsome m8 do u have anything to eat before u go for a run in the morning or do u w8 till u get back?


Thanks mate, as far as the eating goes its literally just half a scoop of whey before i go out then its cardio time.

I have my breakfast when i get back an hour later.


----------



## BodyBuilding101

its £12.49 for 150g of Superfood xs Phil: http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/superfood_xs?affil=mpppc&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&gclid=CK-bz73Ut68CFUsMtAod1wMohg

Another one to consider is Udo's Choice Beyond Greens....£18-£20 for 255g - the oil is highly rated and the greens product is used by Zack Khan; seen him recommend it in one of his blogs.

Hate veggies myself so am considering getting one of the above.


----------



## DB

Veg is important dude, I hate veg too! I have the supergreens, it's a powder that has barleygrass, wheatgrass and alfa alfa, basically tastes like you've blended grass with water lol! I'm even bad at taking that 

But you really should do some veg man. When I diet I do brocolli, green beans and asparagus.. Hate every second of it!


----------



## Chelsea

Back with TaintedSoul couldnt have gone any better!!

Chins:

Bodyweight - 3 sets x 12 full controlled and squeezed at the top reps.

*Bent Over Rows:*

120kg x 12 reps.

180kg x 8 reps- Personal Best, literally couldnt believe it!! TaintedSoul has the video of it too.

140kg x 10 reps.

*Lat Pull Downs:*

12 x 75kg

10 x 80kg

11 x 85kg a side.

*Seated Rows:*

3 sets x 12 reps perfectly controlled with a good stretch at the end.

*Fst-7*

Seated row machine - 7 sets x 12 reps with perfect form nothing rushed - 35 seconds rest in between each set.

Couldnt believe i hit 180kg rows for 8 reps considering it was just last week that i felt really drained and was getting confused just during my shoulder workouts.

In fact is was after that session last week that i picked up some fat burners from SSN and i have to say they get me through my cardio and workouts without fail its brilliant.

Last week after my first exercise i felt drained and genuinely would have been happy going home but on these i feel i have the energy to push myself through. I take 2 of the bright red [email protected] in the morning for cardio and 2 about 45mins before training and they have worked an absolute treat, i dont feel twitchy or buzzing but just energised and focused which is so crucial at this sort of time.

For anyone that wants to know they are called - *Muscle Junkie Inferno *and as far as i can tell they are brilliant and personally i would never plug anything that i havent tried or i dont think is worth it as i want people to take me for my word on here and that is more important to me than a bit of commission, plus there is far too much bullsh1t advertised about supplements to which i will not be adding to 

Im lucky enough to get discount as i know the owner of SSN that distributes here in the UK  and people can use my discount code too if they are interested:

*PSX69WH43*

Enter that code into www.bodybuildingdepot.co.uk and it should save you a bit.


----------



## Chelsea

BodyBuilding101 said:


> its £12.49 for 150g of Superfood xs Phil: http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/superfood_xs?affil=mpppc&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&gclid=CK-bz73Ut68CFUsMtAod1wMohg
> 
> Another one to consider is Udo's Choice Beyond Greens....£18-£20 for 255g - the oil is highly rated and the greens product is used by Zack Khan; seen him recommend it in one of his blogs.
> 
> Hate veggies myself so am considering getting one of the above.


Nice one mate 



DB said:


> Veg is important dude, I hate veg too! I have the supergreens, it's a powder that has barleygrass, wheatgrass and alfa alfa, basically tastes like you've blended grass with water lol! I'm even bad at taking that
> 
> But you really should do some veg man. When I diet I do brocolli, green beans and asparagus.. Hate every second of it!


I would rather watch my old dear log one out onto a glass table as i sit under it than eat veg mate!! I have some brocolli in the freezer so i will bring that to work tomoz but i am far from happy about hearing this news haha.

Txt me when your free to do posing mate. Would appreciate it.


----------



## Chelsea

These are the cheeky buggers that have been helping me through the week :



And here is a shot of me this morning after cardio


----------



## Queenie

Chest looks awesome babe x x


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> Chest looks awesome babe x x


Thanks darlin, its always been my best part  hopefully it doesnt overpower the rest of me though...well at least i dont think so 

You have a pretty decent chest too  xx


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> Thanks darlin, its always been my best part  hopefully it doesnt overpower the rest of me though...well at least i dont think so
> 
> You have a pretty decent chest too  xx


I think it looks exactly how it should 

And u wouldn't know... You haven't seen my chest ya cheeky git lol x x


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> I think it looks exactly how it should
> 
> And u wouldn't know... You haven't seen my chest ya cheeky git lol x x


By "exactly how it should I'm guessing that means" ****1ng massive and cut!!

Haha not yet.... xx


----------



## Fleg

You should chuck broccoli in any meals mate its particularly good for dieting when you might be hungry as fibrous carbs don't count  so you can literally eat as much as you like to fill you up..

Looking cut mate and it shows you have no reason to tense in your photos!


----------



## methos

Looking awesome mate. Really interesting thread.


----------



## Chelsea

Fleg said:


> You should chuck broccoli in any meals mate its particularly good for dieting when you might be hungry as fibrous carbs don't count  so you can literally eat as much as you like to fill you up..
> 
> Looking cut mate and it shows you have no reason to tense in your photos!


That's pretty awesome! If only they tasted nicer haha!

Thanks mate, yea that was me pretty much just standing there after 1 hr cardio and no food in me at all just half a scoop of whey.

Not looking forward to tomorrow its a low day of carb cycling so that means all carbs are halved


----------



## Chelsea

methos said:


> Looking awesome mate. Really interesting thread.


Cheers mate glad it's at least a good read  last thing I wanted was it to be boring or worse still really slow progress!


----------



## Chelsea

Sod it that's another one I took this morning.


----------



## Chelsea

Try to control yourself Queenie  these pics might be sensory overload for you xx


----------



## Queenie

Don't be shy Phil lol x x


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> Try to control yourself Queenie  these pics might be sensory overload for you xx


Pmsl see above post!! X x


----------



## Chelsea

Hahahaha that made me laugh!!!

Gotta do 40mins cardio now, can't wait xx


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> Hahahaha that made me laugh!!!
> 
> Gotta do 40mins cardio now, can't wait xx


Did u ever figure out how to mix your cardio up a bit?

2 weeks today isnt it?? X x


----------



## TaintedSoul

Chelsea said:


> Back with TaintedSoul couldnt have gone any better!!


Yeah excellent back session mate, think those tabs are agreeing with you a little too much.

Reminds me.. I'm converting your video now so hopefully get it smaller to get across to you tonight. Keep you posted!!


----------



## methos

Chelsea said:


> Cheers mate glad it's at least a good read  last thing I wanted was it to be boring or worse still really slow progress!


I've been looking into some stims so may give those inferno's a looking at. I generally get up around 5:30am and hit the gym so at times can be rough. May look to do a very similar diet and see how it goes. Already have all but the same training plan.


----------



## methos

RXQueenie said:


> Pmsl see above post!! X x


I think queenie should start sharing a few pics as well. Only fair really


----------



## Chelsea

methos said:


> I've been looking into some stims so may give those inferno's a looking at. I generally get up around 5:30am and hit the gym so at times can be rough. May look to do a very similar diet and see how it goes. Already have all but the same training plan.


Mate thats the nice thing about them you dont feel like you've just done a line then an hour later crash, dont get me wrong they certainly wake you up but i think the addition of the Green Tea plus Caffeine really works.

They have been so helpful to me this last week and even today i was up at 5:20am there was half a scoop of whey next to me with 2 of those and by the time i got to the gym at 6am i was so awake it was brilliant.

I'd say you couldnt go wrong if you follow my diet and training mate, although it takes a real man to do it


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> Did u ever figure out how to mix your cardio up a bit?
> 
> 2 weeks today isnt it?? X x


Nah i just bought some Compeed blister stuff from Wilkinsons and i'm able to walk for an hour now which is handy although i may have put it on slightly wrong..... kinda left the wrapper on when i was supposed to take it off and as a consqequence it hasnt ended up making the best plaster in the world haha.....FAIL!

Yea it was 2 weeks yesterday darlin, really looking forward to it.



TaintedSoul said:


> Yeah excellent back session mate, think those tabs are agreeing with you a little too much.
> 
> Reminds me.. I'm converting your video now so hopefully get it smaller to get across to you tonight. Keep you posted!!


Yea mate its almost like those tabs are unfair..... not only am i fcking beautiful but im also getting more and more cut, i may have to give them away 



methos said:


> I think queenie should start sharing a few pics as well. Only fair really


Did you not get the ones i sent you mate, im in the middle of making a collage of them :innocent:


----------



## Chelsea

Low day for carbs today and tomorrow which means all portions are halved.

Did my 40mins cardio last night and felt quite weird by the last 8mins or so as if i was going to pass out!? Not cool but like an experienced pornstar i was ok and i managed to finish.

Did 1 hr cardio this morning at 6:15am on the treadmill which was ok, they only had BBC news on which is ok for a bit as i like to know whats going on in the world but once you've seen the same weather report 5 times it gets a little tedious, would love an iPad to watch things on but never mind ay.

Breakfast at 7:50am - 4 eggs, 2 scoops whey and a banana.

Brunch - Just about to have this 10:30am - 200g chicken breast with 40g sweet potato which really isnt much.

Chest and bi's tonight which i always enjoy although this week is going to be harder i start back at college tomorrow night.


----------



## Queenie

methos said:


> I think queenie should start sharing a few pics as well. Only fair really


pornhub x x



Chelsea said:


> Nah i just bought some Compeed blister stuff from Wilkinsons and i'm able to walk for an hour now which is handy although i may have put it on slightly wrong..... kinda left the wrapper on when i was supposed to take it off and as a consqequence it hasnt ended up making the best plaster in the world haha.....FAIL!
> 
> Yea it was 2 weeks yesterday darlin, really looking forward to it.
> 
> Did you not get the ones i sent you mate, im in the middle of making a collage of them :innocent:


I'm looking forward to it too  i'll be right at the front of the stage... looking up in awe!

collage? i best get sending u some better material x x


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> pornhub x x
> 
> I'm looking forward to it too  i'll be right at the front of the stage... looking up in awe!
> 
> collage? i best get sending u some better material x x


Hahahaha! I thought i recognised you from somewhere!

Yea sounds good, maybe one of it winking this time? xx


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> Hahahaha! I thought i recognised you from somewhere!
> 
> Yea sounds good, maybe one of it winking this time? xx


lol... time to get creative  x x


----------



## methos

Chelsea said:


> Mate thats the nice thing about them you dont feel like you've just done a line then an hour later crash, dont get me wrong they certainly wake you up but i think the addition of the Green Tea plus Caffeine really works.
> 
> They have been so helpful to me this last week and even today i was up at 5:20am there was half a scoop of whey next to me with 2 of those and by the time i got to the gym at 6am i was so awake it was brilliant.
> 
> I'd say you couldnt go wrong if you follow my diet and training mate, although it takes a real man to do it


Well, I'm hoping to become a real man mate so maybe this will help


----------



## methos

RXQueenie said:


> pornhub x x
> 
> I'm looking forward to it too  i'll be right at the front of the stage... looking up in awe!
> 
> collage? i best get sending u some better material x x


Pornhub eh? Right then. That's the next few hours viewing sorted


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

Off the porn hub subject, which exercise bike did you buy in the end?

Been looking at some life fitness ones on eBay, do you think the cycling is as good as cross trainer or running for losing lb's. torn my achillies so running is a no go.


----------



## MissBC

Chelsea said:


> View attachment 81634
> Sod it that's another one I took this morning.





RXQueenie said:


> View attachment 81635
> 
> 
> Don't be shy Phil lol x x


i think you two need to hook up and get over it... all this flirting and sexual tension is sickening LOL



:laugh:


----------



## Uriel

MissBC said:


> i think you two need to hook up and get over it... all this flirting and sexual tension is sickening LOL
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh:


we had to put up with you stalking baz for years lol STFU ha haaa


----------



## MissBC

Uriel said:


> we had to put up with you stalking baz for years lol STFU ha haaa


not years thanks :laugh:.... we had sealed the deal within 2 weeks mwahahahaha :whistling:


----------



## Queenie

MissBC said:


> not years thanks :laugh:.... we had sealed the deal within 2 weeks mwahahahaha :whistling:


Pmsl  I'm slacking then, clearly!  x x


----------



## Chelsea

Hahahaha I've only just logged back in, this is brilliant!

You can't blame queenie, she has good taste  x


----------



## luther1

Chelsea said:


> Hahahaha I've only just logged back in, this is brilliant!
> 
> You can't blame queenie, she has good taste  x


No,shes blind and p!ssed


----------



## TaintedSoul

Chelsea said:


> Yea mate its almost like those tabs are unfair..... *not only am i fcking beautiful *but im also getting more and more cut, i may have to give them away


You see... now I know you talking bullsh!t!!! :lol:


----------



## MissBC

luther1 said:


> No,shes blind and p!ssed


agreed,,,


----------



## MissBC

RXQueenie said:


> Pmsl  I'm slacking then, clearly!  x x


and i will mention we are still together 3.5 years later  powers of ukm matchmaking lol :laugh:


----------



## methos

Hmmmmm, am I the only one not getting any?


----------



## Chelsea

s&ccoach said:


> Off the porn hub subject, which exercise bike did you buy in the end?
> 
> Been looking at some life fitness ones on eBay, do you think the cycling is as good as cross trainer or running for losing lb's. torn my achillies so running is a no go.


I got a Reebok one from Argos mate, half price and it does the job, pretty comfortable as well.



luther1 said:


> No,shes blind and p!ssed


Always the perfect combo for a guaranteed pull then 



TaintedSoul said:


> You see... now I know you talking bullsh!t!!! :lol:


When do i ever bullsh1t old man? You must have seen the way your Mrs undressed me with her eyes 



MissBC said:


> agreed,,,


Thats it!! Next time im round i will make sure i log one out in your house and not flush!


----------



## Chelsea

Ok so last nights chest session was ok went for heavy weight first down for the reps:

*Flat Bench*

8 x 140kg

9 x 130kg

10 x 120kg

*Incline*

12 x 100kg

10 x 95kg

7 x 110kg

*Weighted Dips*

10 x 25kg extra

8 x 35kg extra

7 x 35kg extra

*Cable Flye's*

3 sets 12,10,9 reps.

Fst-7 - Seated Bench Press - 7 sets 12 reps 40 seconds rest.

*Biceps - Ez curls*

12 x 15kg each side focussing on a full stretch, no swinging and peak contraction.

11 x 17.5kg each side.

10 x 20 gk each side.

*Hammer Curls*

3 sets with 20kg dumbells - 12, 11 and 9 reps.

*Preacher Ez Curls*

2 sets super slow reps for around 8-10

Fst-7 - Cable curls 7 sets 30secs rest x 12 reps.

I then went over and did 20mins on the bike to add to the pain, came home cooked my food for the next day then proceeded to do another 30mins on the bike at home.

Total cardio for Monday - 1hr and 50mins - had a bit of a freak out txting DB as i was just getting a bit worried that i wouldnt be in condition for the show and as a consequence look like an idiot in front of you guys whilst at the same time letting you all down.

Just feels like there isnt long left till show date and i still have a lot to lose, hopefully its just in my head but it really got to me last night.


----------



## GolfDelta

Mate I don't think you'd be normal if you weren't feeling like that.You are in great shape,stop being a fanny and wipe your vagina and get on with it.


----------



## C.Hill

Chelsea said:


> Ok so last nights chest session was ok went for heavy weight first down for the reps:
> 
> *Flat Bench*
> 
> 8 x 140kg
> 
> 9 x 130kg
> 
> 10 x 120kg
> 
> *Incline*
> 
> 12 x 100kg
> 
> 10 x 95kg
> 
> 7 x 110kg
> 
> *Weighted Dips*
> 
> 10 x 25kg extra
> 
> 8 x 35kg extra
> 
> 7 x 35kg extra
> 
> *Cable Flye's*
> 
> 3 sets 12,10,9 reps.
> 
> Fst-7 - Seated Bench Press - 7 sets 12 reps 40 seconds rest.
> 
> *Biceps - Ez curls*
> 
> 12 x 15kg each side focussing on a full stretch, no swinging and peak contraction.
> 
> 11 x 17.5kg each side.
> 
> 10 x 20 gk each side.
> 
> *Hammer Curls*
> 
> 3 sets with 20kg dumbells - 12, 11 and 9 reps.
> 
> *Preacher Ez Curls*
> 
> 2 sets super slow reps for around 8-10
> 
> Fst-7 - Cable curls 7 sets 30secs rest x 12 reps.
> 
> I then went over and did 20mins on the bike to add to the pain, came home cooked my food for the next day then proceeded to do another 30mins on the bike at home.
> 
> Total cardio for Monday - 1hr and 50mins - had a bit of a freak out txting DB as i was just getting a bit worried that i wouldnt be in condition for the show and as a consequence look like an idiot in front of you guys whilst at the same time letting you all down.
> 
> Just feels like there isnt long left till show date and i still have a lot to lose, hopefully its just in my head but it really got to me last night.


What 'fatloss' meds you running and at what dose mate?


----------



## Queenie

Yeah I think those are normal thoughts too. You're putting loads of pressure on yourself.... Again, normal, use it to drive u further  don't lose your head at this stage Phil... You're doing a cracking job and from what I've seen on here from the guys/girls that are helping u, they all think the same!

Hang in there x x


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> Yeah I think those are normal thoughts too. You're putting loads of pressure on yourself.... Again, normal, use it to drive u further  don't lose your head at this stage Phil... You're doing a cracking job and from what I've seen on here from the guys/girls that are helping u, they all think the same!
> 
> Hang in there x x


Cheers darlin, hopefully im worrying about nothing but it is making me do even more cardio and at a greater intensity too. Might try to get some more pics up to see how im getting along, should be popping round Db's on Wed so he should be able to tell if im on the right track xx


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> Cheers darlin, hopefully im worrying about nothing but it is making me do even more cardio and at a greater intensity too. Might try to get some more pics up to see how im getting along, should be popping round Db's on Wed so he should be able to tell if im on the right track xx


I honestly don't mind taking the pics *sigh* someone's gotta do it I suppose  x x


----------



## DB

Like I said last night mate. Doesn't matter how many shows we've done, the head goes funny now and again!

Pscarb gets it and he's been competing for years, I get it after 6 years of competing too!

Just DON'T CHANGE ANYTHING!!!!!!!!!

It's so easy to try and do something different with the diet in the last 2 weeks and it all goes tits up!!

The pooch has come off, you're ready to rock from the back, plus you have a physique that when you pose it comes to life which is a bloody nice thing to have. Your face is fcuked but that can't be sorted by AAS and diet.. Just dig deep u fannyflap


----------



## DB

MissBC said:


> i think you two need to hook up and get over it... all this flirting and sexual tension is sickening LOL
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh:


Indeed it is.. Just bang, I swear you don't live too far away from us lot Queenie?



Uriel said:


> we had to put up with you stalking baz for years lol STFU ha haaa


Quality! 



MissBC said:


> not years thanks :laugh:.... we had sealed the deal within 2 weeks mwahahahaha :whistling:


More like 5 hours you grotbox!



RXQueenie said:


> Pmsl  I'm slacking then, clearly!  x x


Indeed pull your finger out! :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea

gduncan said:


> Mate I don't think you'd be normal if you weren't feeling like that.You are in great shape,stop being a fanny and wipe your vagina and get on with it.


Hahahaha can i borrow some vagina wipes from you then or have you used them all? 



RXQueenie said:


> I honestly don't mind taking the pics *sigh* someone's gotta do it I suppose  x x


You are such a massive slutbag...... but yes you can  xx



DB said:


> Like I said last night mate. Doesn't matter how many shows we've done, the head goes funny now and again!
> 
> Pscarb gets it and he's been competing for years, I get it after 6 years of competing too!
> 
> Just DON'T CHANGE ANYTHING!!!!!!!!!
> 
> It's so easy to try and do something different with the diet in the last 2 weeks and it all goes tits up!!
> 
> The pooch has come off, you're ready to rock from the back, plus you have a physique that when you pose it comes to life which is a bloody nice thing to have. Your face is fcuked but that can't be sorted by AAS and diet.. Just dig deep u fannyflap


Defo not changing anything mate i know that would be the worst thing i could do, im just following any advice you give me diet wise so unless you tell me to change something i wont.

Haha there is still a tiny bit of the pooch left i literally never want to see it again. Glad to hear that about my physique, that sounds pretty cool, i can only imagine you mean it comes to life in a way that i look like a bigger Ronnie?

As for the face....... jealousy will get you nowhere baldy


----------



## Queenie

DB said:


> Indeed it is.. Just bang, I swear you don't live too far away from us lot Queenie?


Haha.... Not too far  X x


----------



## Chelsea

C.Hill said:


> What 'fatloss' meds you running and at what dose mate?


Only ran a bit of clen in these last few weeks and those Muscle Junkie Inferno's by SSN. That's it really mate, relied on the cardio and diet to do the job tbh.


----------



## C.Hill

Chelsea said:


> Only ran a bit of clen in these last few weeks and those Muscle Junkie Inferno's by SSN. That's it really mate, relied on the cardio and diet to do the job tbh.


Try clen and t3 mate, awesome stack IMO especially alongside a dialled in diet and cardio, the fat would melt off!

Or take it a step further and try dnp lol


----------



## TaintedSoul

MissBC said:


> and i will mention we are still together 3.5 years later  powers of ukm matchmaking lol :laugh:


Been 3.5 years already! Time for marriage and kids now!


----------



## DB

TaintedSoul said:


> Been 3.5 years already! Time for marriage and kids now!


Time for a :ban: for you then mate! :2guns:


----------



## TaintedSoul

DB said:


> Time for a :ban: for you then mate! :2guns:


Relax mate.. . I think you will make a great mom.


----------



## MissBC

Chelsea said:


> Thats it!! Next time im round i will make sure i log one out in your house and not flush!


YOUR RANK :blink:


----------



## MissBC

Chelsea said:


> had a bit of a freak out txting DB as i was just getting a bit worried that i wouldnt be in condition for the show and as a consequence look like an idiot in front of you guys whilst at the same time letting you all down.
> 
> Just feels like there isnt long left till show date and i still have a lot to lose, hopefully its just in my head but it really got to me last night.


phil its about that time, 2 weeks out is the worst..... must have been something in the air last night as barry had to deal with me being so tired and fed up and feeling like **** that i was blubbering like a baby in his arms


----------



## MissBC

TaintedSoul said:


> Been 3.5 years already! Time for marriage and kids now!


I LIKE YOU ALOT TS..... maybe you should come over and talk to DB


----------



## TaintedSoul

MissBC said:


> I LIKE YOU ALOT TS..... maybe you should come over and talk to DB


Any time, honestly it would be more than a pleasure! I could bring loads of wedding magazines for you two to browse through!! :lol:

Make some protein banana muffins and I'm there!!


----------



## Chelsea

MissBC said:


> YOUR RANK :blink:


Guilty as charged 



MissBC said:


> phil its about that time, 2 weeks out is the worst..... must have been something in the air last night as barry had to deal with me being so tired and fed up and feeling like **** that i was blubbering like a baby in his arms


I'm glad it wasnt just me then although i cant say that i was blubbering haha. Just was getting really worried yesterday as its so close and i dont really feel that prepared, hopefully it is just all in my head and when i come round on Sat i can get everything straight and calm down a bit.

I'm sure you're doing just fine though, you've done this before 



MissBC said:


> I LIKE YOU ALOT TS..... maybe you should come over and talk to DB


Baz time to get out mate, there is a spare room at my place!!


----------



## Magic Torch

Chelsea said:


> I'm glad it wasnt just me then although i cant say that i was blubbering haha. Just was getting really worried yesterday as its so close and i dont really feel that prepared, hopefully it is just all in my head and when i come round on Sat i can get everything straight and calm down a bit.


Mate dont worry about it, everyone feels like that.....did I do enough.....could I do more......did I do this right.....did I do that right.....end of the day as long as you did the best you can do then you cant do anymore, if you didn't then you have a great marker for next time, all about improvement, this is your first show not your last show!

Ask Baz how many times I called him in my last week pmsl bet he still has some of the emails too......"Oi baz, can I swap 30g of oats for a slice of brown bread?!"......."NO".....okay lol

Just relax and stick to the plan, you'll be fine


----------



## Chelsea

Time for a serious post:

Yesterday was a bit of a rubbish day, the night before the gf kept waking me up with her stupid cough, i can only imagine she nicked my Tren and that was the cause of it?!

As a result i was exhausted yesterday, did 65mins cardio in the morning and went to work as usual but by the time it got to 11:30am i was ruined so i asked my boss if i could take the rest of the day off as holiday and she said it was fine and it did me a world of good, went home to mums, straight to bed and slept for 2 hrs which was crucial as i had my 1st day back at college last night 6pm-9pm.

Had my usual meals and just relaxed at home then went to college and on the way home stopped off at the gym to do 25mins on the bike and catch the last of the Madrid v Bayern game.

Got home had my last meal and my shake then did another 15mins cardio on the bike and went to bed.

Total of 1hr and 45mins cardio done yesterday which i am happy with and it was all pretty intense, walking was on 6.2kph the whole time and i dont let the RPM on the bike drop below 90 with a good resistance too.

Feel much more fresh today which is handy as it is leg day followed by Chelsea v Barcelona which we better win!! Usual training partner isnt there today but i will persevere and get it done to the max effort i can possibly manage.

Hopefully going to do 20mins on the bike after legs which will be disgusting, maybe even longer to be honest as the game will be on at the gym so i will leave at half time.

Made 1.6kg of sweet potato last night in preparation for my normal carb day which is today and tomorrow


----------



## Chelsea

Magic Torch said:


> Mate dont worry about it, everyone feels like that.....did I do enough.....could I do more......did I do this right.....did I do that right.....end of the day as long as you did the best you can do then you cant do anymore, if you didn't then you have a great marker for next time, all about improvement, this is your first show not your last show!
> 
> Ask Baz how many times I called him in my last week pmsl bet he still has some of the emails too......"Oi baz, can I swap 30g of oats for a slice of brown bread?!"......."NO".....okay lol
> 
> Just relax and stick to the plan, you'll be fine


Thanks mate, i feel a bit better today but im still worried about the whole thing. There isnt anything i would change apart from the first couple of weeks making stupid mistakes with my diet but apart from that i can honestly say ive given it my all.

Would love to see some of those email so i dont feel like such a d1ck haha 

You gonna be down at Pompey?


----------



## Magic Torch

Good mate we all did that, I spent the first 2 weeks whacking ketchup on my chicken haha Everyone does it, you'll have learnt so much through this one the next one will be easier - you'll know what to expect!

I actually looked at my emails but there wasn't much there are I think its on my old work mail  Did find one email, it was the week after we got back from Ibiza after a week of caining, I decided I wanted to do a show, cant post it here though far too incriminating!!! Just saying about how my GF would dump me if I did a show (1 week after the show she did PMSL).

I should be there mate, always a good show!

J


----------



## Chelsea

Magic Torch said:


> Good mate we all did that, I spent the first 2 weeks whacking ketchup on my chicken haha Everyone does it, you'll have learnt so much through this one the next one will be easier - you'll know what to expect!
> 
> I actually looked at my emails but there wasn't much there are I think its on my old work mail  Did find one email, it was the week after we got back from Ibiza after a week of caining, I decided I wanted to do a show, cant post it here though far too incriminating!!! Just saying about how my GF would dump me if I did a show (1 week after the show she did PMSL).
> 
> I should be there mate, always a good show!
> 
> J


Haha exactly the sort of things i was doing, but yea it's unbelievable what you learn about your body and the dedication it requires to get to such condition. Next time i will know how to hit the ground running and hopefully as my plan is to stay leaner during the off season anyway the dieting shouldnt be as hard.

Hahahaha what a b1tch!!

Wicked mate. How are you doing these days anyway? Health all ok now?

Phil


----------



## DB

Yah his new bird is 10 x better anyway.. She's so nice she even sends his mates naked photos of herself.. You knew that already yeah J? 

TS You're a cock!


----------



## Chelsea

DB said:


> Yah his new bird is 10 x better anyway.. She's so nice she even sends his mates naked photos of herself.. You knew that already yeah J?
> 
> TS You're a cock!


Mate!! Is that the one you forwarded on to me? She can gape like a pro!!

You must be happy J


----------



## Chelsea

Just had a really good pick me up - im in my final year of AAT and the results were coming out today for the hardest exam of the year, i was genuinely worried as i hadnt put as much work is as i usually do but great news is that i passed.

Just means its one less thing to worry about as that was hanging over my head too.


----------



## Magic Torch

Yeah she was a d1ck, only took me 7 years to find out haha still I wasn't exactly the prefect guy myself lol

Your next prep will be easier for sure -but eyes on the prize dude still have this one to finish lol Dig in this week, next week will fly by! will soon be final leg sesh.....final weight sesh....then......FINAL CARDIO SESH lol

Health is better, was a year ago this week I came outta hospital....back in gym 3 days a week now, not heavy but getting the blood pumping again!

Hahahahaha I sure Soph dreams about you in her sleep Baz (well its either you or my brother....slightly worrying!!).....


----------



## Chelsea

7 Years bad times mate! Still we live and learn.

Anyhow you know what would be quite helpful is a run down of what happens on show day for the UKBFF Intermediates Over 90kg as i have no idea of:

What time i have to be there.

How many rounds there are.

If there is a posedown.

Whether friends need to buy tickets to come and watch and how much they are.

And just any sort of general info i may have missed.


----------



## Magic Torch

Chelsea said:


> 7 Years bad times mate! Still we live and learn.
> 
> Anyhow you know what would be quite helpful is a run down of what happens on show day for the UKBFF Intermediates Over 90kg as i have no idea of:
> 
> What time i have to be there.
> 
> Weigh in will be early 10.30am, as its a 1pm start there is a pre judge. Inters will be before the classes so you'll be half way through the show I'd imagine
> 
> How many rounds there are.
> 
> 1pm Pre-Judge so you'll be on around 3ish I reckon (they'll tell you on the morning weigh in the running order). Depends on how many in your class, but will be quater turns first then compulsorys and then the call outs - there can be a few of these, if your not in one, stay tight and puff your chest out in the background - they may be looking at who to line up next! they will send everyone off for individual routines
> 
> They will pick the top 6 for the evening show.
> 
> In the evening they bring everyone back, then call out the top 6 for individual posing routines, then do comparisons then pose down!
> 
> If there is a posedown.
> 
> Whether friends need to buy tickets to come and watch and how much they are.
> 
> Friends need tickets mate, tell them to get there early afternoon to be sure to get in - not just for the evening show!
> 
> And just any sort of general info i may have missed.


----------



## Chelsea

Thanks mate appreciate that. So to confirm:

There will be a kinda 1st show in the morning (im guessing with less of a crowd) and the main show is later on.

Are both shows essentially the same e.g same poses, posing routine's etc

How much are the tickets?

And what are the chances of their being a posedown? This is the only bit that made me nervous for some reason.


----------



## Magic Torch

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate appreciate that. So to confirm:
> 
> There will be a kinda 1st show in the morning (im guessing with less of a crowd) and the main show is later on.
> 
> Are both shows essentially the same e.g same poses, posing routine's etc
> 
> How much are the tickets?
> 
> And what are the chances of their being a posedown? This is the only bit that made me nervous for some reason.


Yeah the day (pre-judge) takes a lot longer and more informal for the crowd, people generally come and go through the day. Evening is more of a 'show' lights etc.

Pre-judge is more quater turns etc and evening is more comparisons. Pose down is more than likely but by that stage judges have normally made up their minds - its just for the crowd so have fun!

Baz will tell you before the evening show who you are close to in the judging, and what you have over them, so basically follow that person round and what ever is your strongest pose over them, just hit it 10 times stood infront of them lol


----------



## Chelsea

Magic Torch said:


> Yeah the day (pre-judge) takes a lot longer and more informal for the crowd, people generally come and go through the day. Evening is more of a 'show' lights etc.
> 
> Pre-judge is more quater turns etc and evening is more comparisons. Pose down is more than likely but by that stage judges have normally made up their minds - its just for the crowd so have fun!
> 
> Baz will tell you before the evening show who you are close to in the judging, and what you have over them, so basically follow that person round and what ever is your strongest pose over them, just hit it 10 times stood infront of them lol


Thanks for all that mate, really appreciate it. Lets just hope i am actually close to someone thats my main worry!!


----------



## Magic Torch

Chelsea said:


> Thanks for all that mate, really appreciate it. Lets just hope i am actually close to someone thats my main worry!!


Dont worry about anyone mate, just worry about you, thats all you can do!! The next ronnie coleman could be in your class and there is fcuk all you can do about it! Just chill, stick to the plan and do your best!! I'm sure there will be a lot of people worried about you too dude......chin up and crack on!


----------



## NorthernSoul

Just think about how big you will be on your next contest XD Even though I'm sure you will smash this one!!


----------



## Chelsea

Magic Torch said:


> Dont worry about anyone mate, just worry about you, thats all you can do!! The next ronnie coleman could be in your class and there is fcuk all you can do about it! Just chill, stick to the plan and do your best!! I'm sure there will be a lot of people worried about you too dude......chin up and crack on!


Yea thats true mate, i suppose all i can do now is just carry on giving it my best then see how i get on. I guess its coz i have no idea who is competing as well so its the unknown.

Thanks though mate, you've proper helped me today 



Sean91 said:


> Just think about how big you will be on your next contest XD Even though I'm sure you will smash this one!!


Haha im not even thinking about next time mate im just focussing on this comp.


----------



## defdaz

Very very impressed with your work ethic (well, mainly how much frickin cardio you're doing!!), top job. Not long to go is it? Hope you have a great day and looking forward to the report.


----------



## Chelsea

defdaz said:


> Very very impressed with your work ethic (well, mainly how much frickin cardio you're doing!!), top job. Not long to go is it? Hope you have a great day and looking forward to the report.


Thanks mate, it's the way I have always been really, when I love doing something and there is a date set I'm completely on it 100%

Just to add to the cardio:

6am - 1hr

8pm - 43mins whilst watching the Chelsea game after legs!!!

And right now 11:15pm I'm about to throw in another 15 mins before bed jus for the hell of it so that's pretty much 2 hrs cardio today plus a mighty fine legs session which I will post on here tomoz.

Cooked all my food and I can't believe I'm actually going to get to bed before midnight tonight


----------



## Chelsea

Legs last night went like this: (baring in mind that my usual training partner was injured so i trained on my own)

*Squats*

15 x 100kg

12 x 120kg

12 x 130kg

12 x 140kg (few rest pause reps in there)

10 x 150kg

*Walking Lunges With 60kg on my back*

24 paces x 3 sets = hanging out my ar$e.

*Leg Press*

I actually did 3 sets of this on the kinda girly leg press as the one at my gym seems to be pulling on my back recently and i didnt want to risk injury. Turned out to be 3 really good sets, the pain felt really focused on my quads and i did every rep super slow and controlled.

*Leg Extension*

Again 3 sets but very slow with emphasis on the peak contraction to the point where the face i was pulling must have looked like i was trying to squeeze out a pine-cone.

*Hammy Curls*

4 sets super slow - dropped the weight by 5kg to start off with as i feel i use too much momentum sometimes and for some reason feel a lot of the work in my hip flexors - very strange

*Calves*

5 sets of calves on this brilliant Pure Strenght machine, its plate loaded and i only had 50kg each side to once again do super slow reps with a proper stretch and contraction at the top but the great thing about this machine is that it has a curved base as opposed to just a straight ledge i.e the leg press. This allows you to over-stretch the calf to the point where its unbearable hence why there wasnt much weight needed.

Finished all this off with 12mins free on the sunbed courtesy of the bird that works there that blatantly wants me to feed her some penis then treated myself to just over 40mins cycling on the bike whilst watching the first half of the AMAZING Chelsea game last night and another 15mins cycling at home once i had cooked eaten and had my last shake of the day.

Been at work for half hour, did my hour cardio power walking on the treadmill this morning and i gotta say my legs do feel a little bit tired but hey ho 1 week and 3 days left


----------



## Chelsea

Feel like a pure zombie today, but i feel like everyday in the mirror i am looking better. Legs arent that sore today which must be partly due to the cardio getting the blood around the area and alleviating some of the pain.

Not looking forward to another low day of carbs tomorrow, although i am looking forward to the high day on Saturday which coincides with back as well so thats always nice to be loaded up for.

College tonight after work 6-9 so cardio will be done on the way home, i'll stop off at the gym and get it done there as there are less distractions and the gf is just annoying anyway plus its nice to get home and think that i dont have anymore to do.


----------



## Queenie

nice that YOU are actually starting to see progress in the mirror 

stay focussed sh!tface x x


----------



## C.Hill

How many grams of carbs are you consuming on your low days mate?

I'm cutting at the moment, been on 130g carbs ed for weeks now! Draining!

Know how you feel about being a zombie lol


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> nice that YOU are actually starting to see progress in the mirror
> 
> stay focussed sh!tface x x


Haha you charmer, cheers darlin xx



C.Hill said:


> How many grams of carbs are you consuming on your low days mate?
> 
> I'm cutting at the moment, been on 130g carbs ed for weeks now! Draining!
> 
> Know how you feel about being a zombie lol


All my carb portions are halved from my normal diet mate so around 150g.

Its tough isnt it!!


----------



## C.Hill

Chelsea said:


> Haha you charmer, cheers darlin xx
> 
> All my carb portions are halved from my normal diet mate so around 150g.
> 
> Its tough isnt it!!


Yeah it's a killer mate. Up at 5am for work and don't get to the gym till 6.45pm! Long days and no carbs are not the one.


----------



## Magic Torch

Hang on hang fcukin on!!! Your a chelsea fan?! I just thought you had a girls name! I take it all back, you look w4nk your gonna fail and I wish you'd go and eat a million burgers 

Your gonna get spanked 3-0 on sat too


----------



## Chelsea

Magic Torch said:


> Hang on hang fcukin on!!! Your a chelsea fan?! I just thought you had a girls name! I take it all back, you look w4nk your gonna fail and I wish you'd go and eat a million burgers
> 
> Your gonna get spanked 3-0 on sat too


Hahahahahahahaha! :lol:

You're a gooner? Christ no wonder i thought you were a complete stud when i first met you.

There isnt a chance of us beating u on Sat mate, Barca were unlucky, and drogba did a great job rolling around the floor.....

I know Arteta is officially out for the rest of the season so your 2 best midfielders (Wilshere and Arteta) are not there and we have a full strenght squad, confident and coming off the back of 2 brilliant wins, but I do think Van the man will bang in another hat trick!

On a serious note i know its at the Emirates so I know you will have us 3-1


----------



## Magic Torch

Fully agree mate, for what its worth I hope Ashley cole dies of aids too x


----------



## Chelsea

Magic Torch said:


> Fully agree mate, for what its worth I hope Ashley cole dies of aids too x


Hahahahahahahaha! Still bitter on that one. Im not even sure deep down any Chelsea fans really like him that much but he is world class and im fckin happy we have him x


----------



## Magic Torch

Nah he's a decent player but just a c0ck of a man....I like a lot of the Chelsea team, Lamps and Terry mostly (again not for off the pitch but leadership etc on it).

Looking forward to Sat, this whole 3rd and 4th spot will be a fight now, after you we have Stoke, west brom and wolves I think so hopefully sat will be a draw and that'll keep spurs out!!

Fcuking hate Spurs


----------



## Chelsea

Agreed!

Stoke will be a tough one for you as Wenger hates playing against the physical sides but Wolves will be a breeze, West Brom should be ok but they are doing well and have nothing to play for so quite relaxed.

I dont think anyone likes Spurs really, all their fans complained so much about the Chelsea goal that didnt go in and said that it killed them off but they didnt mention the other 4 goals we scored, fans are mugs!

I seriously hope we beat Spurs to 4th, i think you lot will be safe although your midfield is looking sparce!


----------



## methos

Bit off topic but as a Bayern fan I'd love to play Chelsea in the final of the CL. Just to show those cocky spaniards that you do need to do more than just turn up!


----------



## Chelsea

methos said:


> Bit off topic but as a Bayern fan I'd love to play Chelsea in the final of the CL. Just to show those cocky spaniards that you do need to do more than just turn up!


I would actually be more worried playing you guys than Barca to be honest because you have strength pace and great wingers, everything Chelsea don't have apart from strength.

On a non football note, after college I did 45mins cycling pretty high intensity so that's a total of 1hr 45mins today and I am actually going to get to bed before midnight!! Half 11 baby maybe I won't feel so knackered tomorrow.


----------



## roberts1974

a week to go mate keep up the good work have you been measuring your bf levels.

grit your teeth and battle this last week it will def be worth it good luck mate.


----------



## methos

Chelsea said:


> I would actually be more worried playing you guys than Barca to be honest because you have strength pace and great wingers, everything Chelsea don't have apart from strength.
> 
> On a non football note, after college I did 45mins cycling pretty high intensity so that's a total of 1hr 45mins today and I am actually going to get to bed before midnight!! Half 11 baby maybe I won't feel so knackered tomorrow.


I think it would be nice to see 2 unexpected teams in the final and also not from the same country so a game you don't see 3-4 times every season.

Getting decent sleep is something I'm struggling with at the moment. What a difference it makes. Not just training but I feel wiped out come 3pm.


----------



## Chelsea

roberts1974 said:


> a week to go mate keep up the good work have you been measuring your bf levels.
> 
> grit your teeth and battle this last week it will def be worth it good luck mate.


Nope havent measured them once mate, just going by look really which is essentially what i'll be judged on. These last couple of weeks have made a big difference with the extra cardio and the carb cycling.

Will get some pics up tonight as im finally not that busy so i will actually be able to.


----------



## Chelsea

methos said:


> I think it would be nice to see 2 unexpected teams in the final and also not from the same country so a game you don't see 3-4 times every season.
> 
> Getting decent sleep is something I'm struggling with at the moment. What a difference it makes. Not just training but I feel wiped out come 3pm.


Yes mate although if you get to the final you will have a massive advantage playing at your own ground!! Still i quite fancy you guys to do it, in fact im not even that scared of Barca anymore.

Sleep is so important i feel much more refreshed today even just having an extra half hours sleep, makes all the difference.

Seriously mate if you want a training boost coz your feeling tired get those Muscle Junkie Inferno's from bodybuildingdepot.co.uk and use my discount code, they've really helped my energy levels in the morning and for training, brilliant stuff.


----------



## Chelsea

For my 10:30am lunch i had 200g chicken with 40g sweet potato and (i never thought i'd see the day) but i had broccoli and tinned peas both of which are zero sugar and zero salt, made the meal so much easier to get down especially as today is my low carb day so all carb portions are halved.

Gonna treat myself to a 20min nap in my car in a minute on my lunch, that should recharge the batteries a bit


----------



## methos

Yeah will be a massive advantage.

I'll look into those next week on pay day mate and I'll be sure to use the discount code  cheers!

Tinned peas eh? You really spoil yourself sometimes


----------



## MissBC

Phil you know you need to check the carb content of vege also?

Peas are the worst as they are actually quite high in carbs

Broccoli, asparagus, cauliflower and green beans are the best im sorry to say lol


----------



## Chelsea

MissBC said:


> Phil you know you need to check the carb content of vege also?
> 
> Peas are the worst as they are actually quite high in carbs
> 
> Broccoli, asparagus, cauliflower and green beans are the best im sorry to say lol


Cool thanks darlin, I'll make sure to check and make sure I don't have too much


----------



## Chelsea

Just checked and they are 9.4g carbs per 100g - 0.4g sugars no salt no sodium.

Have 3 spoons full, what you think?


----------



## Mr-Fizzle

Havent been about this forum in a while - and just read through the journal - fantastic progress mate your coming on a treat - its dig deep time, stay mentally strong! P.S - 3 spoons of peas with that nutrition profile shouldn't hurt!


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

When you do your cardio do you do sscv, if so what sort of heart rate range do you think works best for you?


----------



## Chelsea

Mr-Fizzle said:


> Havent been about this forum in a while - and just read through the journal - fantastic progress mate your coming on a treat - its dig deep time, stay mentally strong! P.S - 3 spoons of peas with that nutrition profile shouldn't hurt!


Thanks mate appreciate it! Defo been the hardest couple of weeks and DB has given me the plan for next week which I think I will be taking time off work for haha.

Digging deeper than an undertaker at the moment mate, all I think about is how my actions will affect how I look on stage and it powers me through.


----------



## Chelsea

s&ccoach said:


> When you do your cardio do you do sscv, if so what sort of heart rate range do you think works best for you?


I don't fck about with that **** mate I just make sure it's intense enough that I sweat but I'm not hanging out my ar$e, seems to have worked


----------



## Chelsea

Savage back workout on Saturday, was on my own and used some different machines which really did the trick.

*Chins*

3 x 12 reps, slow and controlled with a really good contraction and full stretch at the bottom.

*Hammer Strength Under Hand Row - Kinda like what Dorian had back in the day:*

3 x 12,12 and 10 - absolutely love this machine and it always makes me ache the next day which i am 

*Hammer Strenght Overhand row*

3 x 12,12,12 really good form on this so slightly lighter weight as you can rock a lot in the seat and lose the feeling in the actual muscle being trained.

*Lat Pull Down - Wide Grip*

3 x 12,10,10 again a weight that could be controlled with no rocking apart from some forced reps on the end.

*Lat Pull Down - Close Grip*

3 x 12 reps - back arched and fixed with full stretch at the top and a held contraction at the bottom.

Fst -7 - Seated Row - 7 sets 30 secs rest x 12 reps.

This was followed by 40mins on the treadmill.

Today - Sunday - Did 1hr and 10mins on the treadmill power walking and ive just got back from the gym and have done a further 35mins on the bike.

Total cardio 1hr 45mins and i may do another 15mins in front of the tv in a bit.

Condition is really coming along with the extra cardio, havent managed to get pics done but i shall try tonight.


----------



## TaintedSoul

DB said:


> TS You're a cock!


I love you to. x :lol:

I'm all worn out from FIBO... all that incredible ass walking about my eyes are tired. Was an awesome 4 days!!

Anyway back to the journal. One week to go Phil, how we feeling?


----------



## Chelsea

Feeling good after the weekend mate as I've rested and had naps which has really helped, plus I am feeling much more ready.

DB and MissBC were really helpful yesterday and instilled a lot of confidence in me and have almost convinced me to compete on Sat too at the Nabba.


----------



## TaintedSoul

Chelsea said:


> Feeling good after the weekend mate as I've rested and had naps which has really helped, plus I am feeling much more ready.
> 
> DB and MissBC were really helpful yesterday and instilled a lot of confidence in me and have almost convinced me to compete on Sat too at the Nabba.


Serious.. nice one. Why not mate just go for it!! This is what you have always wanted and it's here now.


----------



## Chelsea

TaintedSoul said:


> Serious.. nice one. Why not mate just go for it!! This is what you have always wanted and it's here now.


Yea bru! I'm still not sure mate I will make up my mind this week once I have my posing routine sorted and music plus hopefully some time off work maybe Thurs, Fri this week and the Monday after the show.


----------



## TaintedSoul

Chelsea said:


> Yea bru! I'm still not sure mate I will make up my mind this week once I have my posing routine sorted and music plus hopefully some time off work maybe Thurs, Fri this week and the Monday after the show.


Everyone knows you posing to Adele so how's that routine coming on then?

Have you got it worked out it? Genuinely interested so see what you do as I know you love a good pose. How many posing clips have you watched over the last few weeks since starting this?


----------



## Chelsea

TaintedSoul said:


> Everyone knows you posing to Adele so how's that routine coming on then?
> 
> Have you got it worked out it? Genuinely interested so see what you do as I know you love a good pose. How many posing clips have you watched over the last few weeks since starting this?


Don't give away the song mate!!!!

I have watched hundreds mate (whilst touching myself). I've got a fair few things in mind, but nothing set in stone apart from a massive mooney at the end.


----------



## TaintedSoul

Chelsea said:


> Don't give away the song mate!!!!
> 
> I have watched hundreds mate (whilst touching myself). I've got a fair few things in mind, but nothing set in stone apart from a *massive gape at the end.*


I'm sure it's a big one. :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea

Huge!!!


----------



## TaintedSoul

When is the next pic update or is that for the big day now?


----------



## Queenie

Final week 

It would make sense to do the nabba while you're in condition but I suppose it would be physically and mentally draining doing both. Unless u go to the nabba literally just for practise... But I get the feeling you're a competitive so and so... So that wouldn't be good enough 

Hope u get the routine/music sorted soon! Good luck x x


----------



## Chelsea

TaintedSoul said:


> When is the next pic update or is that for the big day now?


Nah mate i will get some done tonight but as the mrs has been a prized moron for the past few days i havent been able to.



RXQueenie said:


> Final week
> 
> It would make sense to do the nabba while you're in condition but I suppose it would be physically and mentally draining doing both. Unless u go to the nabba literally just for practise... But I get the feeling you're a competitive so and so... So that wouldn't be good enough
> 
> Hope u get the routine/music sorted soon! Good luck x x


Hahaha you got it in one, i dont want the practice i wanna go to win, still would be a good experience. I think my boss is ok with having Thurs, Fri and Monday off so its looking possible.

Bring on the tan and speedos.


----------



## Fleg

Good luck with the final week mate!! I've read a lot it's all about confidence, so just show em what you know you've got and worked for!


----------



## onthebuild

looking forward to seeing your current condition mate, best of luck this week, so close now!


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

Hope you have a good final week can't wait to see the finished result.

This has been the best journal I've read, open and honest about training, gear and diet none of this top secret lark.

Good luck with the final push.


----------



## Chelsea

Thanks guys, I'm glad it's been interesting.

Just having my night shake then I'll get some photos done


----------



## Chelsea

Gf was being a dick so photos weren't great but here they are:


----------



## TaintedSoul

You need to slap her a little harder Phil like I do when you out. She's alright for half an hour or so after that. 

Back is looking great here, big change.










I see some vein in full view on those legs of yours.. nice!!










Certainly leaner mate and the stomach has changed loads since I last saw. You look great but I can vouch that in the gym pumped you look even better. Must hit a session this week if possible keen to see the final result because I'm unfortunately at a 30th I have to be at.. life of the party you know how it is!! One of those mates I cant let down so chances are I'll be dead Sunday, shat out a liver or something and not able to get to Portsmouth unless some drives the hungover bum down..


----------



## MissBC

As we said on sat Phil.. your looking great.. back is immense and for your first show i think you should be very proud  see u on SATURDAY AND SUNDAY lol


----------



## methos

Good work mate and good luck. Not long now!


----------



## Suprakill4

Back is incredible mate. Seriously. Your going to do well. Only thing can see is to tense calf more. Can't wait for show pics and please get someone to video your routine mate. Very inspirational.


----------



## Chelsea

MissBC said:


> As we said on sat Phil.. your looking great.. back is immense and for your first show i think you should be very proud  see u on SATURDAY AND SUNDAY lol


Thanks B, although personally i thought i looked like sh1t last night, ive managed to pick up a stomach bug and i spent most of last night on the toilet very uncomfortable. Dont know what has caused it as nothing has changed in my diet so i can only imagine its some sort of bug as i said. Unfortunately it has carried on today and right now im pretty uncomfortable and its making things a lot harder.

Haha maybe see you on Sat but defo Sunday.



Suprakill4 said:


> Back is incredible mate. Seriously. Your going to do well. Only thing can see is to tense calf more. Can't wait for show pics and please get someone to video your routine mate. Very inspirational.


Thanks mate, i will be practicing even more now for the lead up to the show so any input like that is good.

Like i said though my heart and soul want in it last night coz the gf was being a bell end and was just saying anything looked alright so she could get into bed, plus my stomach issue.

Maybe more pics tonight if im feeling better/Chelsea beat Barca.


----------



## Chelsea

This is how my abs were looking this morning, still with a dirty stomach bug


----------



## Suprakill4

Lower abs have come through nice now mate.


----------



## Magic Torch

HAHAHAHA Beat barca.....pft.....dieting has gone to your head hun xx

Dude very good pics, sooooo many plus point on your physique very good genetically, your gonna do awesome!

The legs you need to practice a little more - they are sooooo much harder than upper to pose, the tinyest movement can make such an impact on look....try and concentrate while looking in the mirror and move weight around etc to see what works best, with hammies imagine trying to move your heel towards your butt whilst keeping your toes on the floor, sound stupid but really helps to tense hammies.


----------



## mal

good back shot,nice separation coming through..


----------



## Queenie

Awesome pics Phil! Amazing back and I'm loving the veinage  so excited for Sunday!! Stay positive  x x


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Lower abs have come through nice now mate.


It was about time haha!



Magic Torch said:


> HAHAHAHA Beat barca.....pft.....dieting has gone to your head hun xx
> 
> Dude very good pics, sooooo many plus point on your physique very good genetically, your gonna do awesome!
> 
> The legs you need to practice a little more - they are sooooo much harder than upper to pose, the tinyest movement can make such an impact on look....try and concentrate while looking in the mirror and move weight around etc to see what works best, with hammies imagine trying to move your heel towards your butt whilst keeping your toes on the floor, sound stupid but really helps to tense hammies.


Cheers J!! It could happen but if im being honest i reckon we wont win but we will go through so maybe 1-1

Always good to hear im looking good although i felt the pics did look sh1t and i felt really flat due to really low carbs and the whole stomach issue etc.

Yea i do need to focus on legs although im sure they will look a lot better when they are fully shaved haha. I'll have a good pose tonight and really perfect how they are looking in the mirror and use your advice mate.


----------



## Chelsea

mal said:


> good back shot,nice separation coming through..


Cheers pal, just hope it all looks good on the day when im fully tanned and plucked like a spring chicken haha.



RXQueenie said:


> Awesome pics Phil! Amazing back and I'm loving the veinage  so excited for Sunday!! Stay positive  x x


More like my 'main vein'  trying to stay postitive, done an hr cardio this morning at 6am and did an hour last night at half 9, so im getting my 2hrs cardio in a day plus weight training.

Im really glad my back is a plus point because its such an important pose, although i need to bring my wheels up to the same standard.

Should be getting my tan and trunks tomoz so i will be all sorted xx


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> More like my 'main vein'  trying to stay postitive, done an hr cardio this morning at 6am and did an hour last night at half 9, so im getting my 2hrs cardio in a day plus weight training.
> 
> Im really glad my back is a plus point because its such an important pose, although i need to bring my wheels up to the same standard.
> 
> Should be getting my tan and trunks tomoz so i will be all sorted xx


I don't mind judging pics of the main vein  2 hours is loads! Proper determination right there but it's 100% paying off  I was watching some posing vids of Kai green... He has striations on his fvcking legs! That's crazy!! But something to aim for??  x x


----------



## TaintedSoul

Anyone at work got a stomach bug?


----------



## Keeks

Looking awesome! Good luck for show time, and enjoy it!!


----------



## bulldogge

Been following this journal from the start, well done on your progress and good luck with the show


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Looking awesome! Good luck for show time, and enjoy it!!


Thanks darlin and thanks for the links for tan and trunks 

I will do my best to enjoy every minute posing haha!


----------



## Chelsea

Ok so a quick update and just to make everything that bit harder i split up wih the girlfriend last night! To be fair its been coming and i had enough of her.

For someone that said she would support me 100% through this diet all she has done is complain that its been hard for her, complain that i havent been myself and constantly do things that annoy me.

I guess when you really need to rely on someone for support then you really see them for their true colours.

On the plus side i will be getting lots of extra cardio done moving all my stuff out of the house going up and down the stairs but it will be stressful and really not what i need right now.

Anyway onwards and upwards


----------



## GolfDelta

Chelsea said:


> Ok so a quick update and just to make everything that bit harder i split up wih the girlfriend last night! To be fair its been coming and i had enough of her.
> 
> For someone that said she would support me 100% through this diet all she has done is complain that its been hard for her, complain that i havent been myself and constantly do things that annoy me.
> 
> I guess when you really need to rely on someone for support then you really see them for their true colours.
> 
> On the plus side i will be getting lots of extra cardio done moving all my stuff out of the house going up and down the stairs but it will be stressful and really not what i need right now.
> 
> Anyway onwards and upwards


Sorry to hear that mate but you still seem positive so keep it up.Hurry up and get some pics up with tan on and speedos.No ****(maybe a little).


----------



## Chelsea

gduncan said:


> Sorry to hear that mate but you still seem positive so keep it up.Hurry up and get some pics up with tan on and speedos.No ****(maybe a little).


Yea mate, always bad times when things end but it is for the best. Hahahahaha i think there is all the **** required in that whether you deny it or not!!


----------



## onthebuild

Sorry to hear about the gf, but if she was unsupportive your better off without mate! You do realise queenie will lose all interest now theres no competition or danger in it. looks like youve lost out bigtime! :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

onthebuild said:


> Sorry to hear about the gf, but if she was unsupportive your better off without mate! You do realise queenie will lose all interest now theres no competition or danger in it. looks like youve lost out bigtime! :lol:


Haha Queenie will always be leaving a snail trail wherever she goes as long as im around dont you worry about that!!


----------



## Queenie

Haha... Errr...

I only wanted to rub fake tan onto phil's body... And then get him to pose for me  x x


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> Haha... Errr...
> 
> I only wanted to rub fake tan onto phil's body... And then get him to pose for me  x x


Nothing sexual there at all then haha, you better get in line though coz there may be quite a queue. DB will be first in line no doubt! xx


----------



## methos

Just another bump in the road on your way to success mate  and with that I wasn't referring to any kind of activity with queenie 

And OT. See you in the final my friend!!!


----------



## Chelsea

Ok so it's been a long fairly emotional day and thank god I don't have work until Tuesday.

Did 1 hr 35mins cardio at the gym so that's 2hrs 35mins today.

Can't wait for tomoz and Friday as its high carb days so double portions.

4l of water on top of shakes today plus 4g vitamin c = ****ing like a racehorse all day.

Off to bed now, actually get to lie in until 8am which should make the world of difference.


----------



## roberts1974

looking good should be well on form once youve lost abit of water come sunday.

good luck mate and keep that **** with the gf out of your head and smash the fcuk

out of that stage on sunday.


----------



## Magic Torch

Sounds familiar! My GF of 7 years split with me the week after my first show, some BS about me not being the same - I knew that though, cause I looked fcuking great! haha She wasn't even gonna come to my show, in the end she did turn up, stayed for an hour and then fcuked off pmsl! I'd always recommend the monkey strategy when it comes to girls (defo while on test) dont let go of one branch till you've got hold of another!

Onwards and upwards, or some bullcrap like that, win the show then text her a pic of you balls deep in the the next girl.....that'll learn her  xx


----------



## DB

Monkey strategy!!! LMFAO!!! Love it


----------



## Chelsea

Hahahaha Jamie that proper made me laugh mate. Luckily there are always girls around that I know so no problem there 

Does make the last week of dieting harder though, could really do without it but I suppose these things happen.

Monkey strategy is brilliant


----------



## NorthernSoul

How long left till contest phil? Abs are looking good..bet they look better with all the fake tan your gna put on tho!


----------



## Chelsea

This Sunday mate!! Got the tan and the trunks now so just gotta get queenie to apply it


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> This Sunday mate!! Got the tan and the trunks now so just gotta get queenie to apply it


I'm on it  get your ar$e to mine ASAP lol x x


----------



## RocoElBurn

Best of luck mate. Been reading on this the whole way but yet to post. The transformations been good, and as everyones mentioned, the back detail is looking really good. No doubt you are kicking your own ****, but as Magic Torch said, work those legs hard, the upper is looking about there now mate.

All the best come Sunday ;O)


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> I'm on it  get your ar$e to mine ASAP lol x x


Haha competition party back at yours then. I expect dinner and treats:

Dinner - chicken sweet potato an veg

Treats - donuts (Krispy Kreme none custard filled), BBQ snack a jack rice cakes, cadburys cream eggs, galaxy caramels, prawn cocktail Pringles with dip and Doritos chilli heatwave + dip, BBQ chicken pizza, BBQ chicken wings and a chocolate milkshake with cheeseburgers from maccy d's.... Not that I've given it much thought 

Oh yea and some anal (giving not receiving)


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> Haha competition party back at yours then. I expect dinner and treats:
> 
> Dinner - chicken sweet potato an veg
> 
> Treats - donuts (Krispy Kreme none custard filled), BBQ snack a jack rice cakes, cadburys cream eggs, galaxy caramels, prawn cocktail Pringles with dip and Doritos chilli heatwave + dip, BBQ chicken pizza, BBQ chicken wings and a chocolate milkshake with cheeseburgers from maccy d's.... Not that I've given it much thought
> 
> Oh yea and some anal (giving not receiving)


You can have all of that except one thing... And u know what that is.

BBQ snack a jacks are rank  x x


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> You can have all of that except one thing... And u know what that is.
> 
> BBQ snack a jacks are rank  x x


Fck sake its getting hot in here!!! Good reply 

Best of luck mate, serious inspiration to me, your transformation has been amazing. I'll be sure to askfor advice if/when I decide to compete  . All the best. Look forward to comp pics and admit on here what you told me, the real reason for the split was you got caught on gay porn. Don't e ashamed mate, it's not your fault. Lol


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> You can have all of that except one thing... And u know what that is.
> 
> BBQ snack a jacks are rank  x x


Hahahahahaha  can't wait! x


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Fck sake its getting hot in here!!! Good reply
> 
> Best of luck mate, serious inspiration to me, your transformation has been amazing. I'll be sure to askfor advice if/when I decide to compete  . All the best. Look forward to comp pics and admit on here what you told me, the real reason for the split was you got caught on gay porn. Don't e ashamed mate, it's not your fault. Lol


My advice for you would be to start training mate, maybe lift some weights and take on some extra protein!! 

Nah seriously thanks mate I will help any way I can.

And yea you got me, she walked in on me rubbing one out whilst looking at pics of Ronnie


----------



## Chelsea

Up on my day off and ready to go and do my 1st hours cardio of the day then it's more cardio later moving all my stuff out of the gf's house.

Fun


----------



## Suprakill4

Where are you moving mate? How come your the one that moves out?

Hope it goes ok, last time I finished someone she threw my tv down the stairs lol.


----------



## RACK

Sorry to hear about the split mate, hope it's all civil between you both.

On another note, seriously impressed with the prep, you'll look great on stage


----------



## NorthernSoul

I'm actualyl curious to know whether you and queenie are for real :mellow:


----------



## onthebuild

Suprakill4 said:



> Where are you moving mate? How come your the one that moves out?
> 
> Hope it goes ok, last time I finished someone she threw my tv down the stairs lol.


i hope she followed it


----------



## misshayley

Im back  xxxx


----------



## misshayley

Chelsea said:


> Ok so a quick update and just to make everything that bit harder i split up wih the girlfriend last night! To be fair its been coming and i had enough of her.
> 
> For someone that said she would support me 100% through this diet all she has done is complain that its been hard for her, complain that i havent been myself and constantly do things that annoy me.
> 
> I guess when you really need to rely on someone for support then you really see them for their true colours.
> 
> On the plus side i will be getting lots of extra cardio done moving all my stuff out of the house going up and down the stairs but it will be stressful and really not what i need right now.
> 
> Anyway onwards and upwards


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Where are you moving mate? How come your the one that moves out?
> 
> Hope it goes ok, last time I finished someone she threw my tv down the stairs lol.


Im moving back to my mums mate, i moved into her parents place as they moved to Exeter, things were great for the first few months but after that i kinda realised how selfish and lazy she is and had enough really.

Being at mums will be better as im closer to mates, gym, work and college so its not all bad 

If she threw my tv down the stairs i'd kick her cl1t in mate!!



RACK said:


> Sorry to hear about the split mate, hope it's all civil between you both.
> 
> On another note, seriously impressed with the prep, you'll look great on stage


Yea i finished it no good terms so its made it a lot easier, still the worst timing i could ask for but i count it as extra cardio up and down those stairs emptying the house today.

Really hope i do, i feel like i could be in better condition but there is not a lot i can do about it now.



Sean91 said:


> I'm actualyl curious to know whether you and queenie are for real :mellow:


I'll send you the videos 

She said its fine!


----------



## Chelsea

So far today ive had:

2 litres of water on top of shakes and 3g vitamin c as instructed by DB.

Its a high day of carbs so i just finished:

200g chicken with 500g sweet potato and some peas, was an absolutely epic meal considering i have been on low carbs all week, feel uber full and my stomach kinda hurts.

For those that are interested i left an instant food baby in the toilet after and it was as black as the night for some reason!? Vit C maybe?


----------



## DB

Chelsea said:


> So far today ive had:
> 
> 2 litres of water on top of shakes and 3g vitamin c as instructed by DB.
> 
> Its a high day of carbs so i just finished:
> 
> 200g chicken with 500g sweet potato and some peas, was an absolutely epic meal considering i have been on low carbs all week, feel uber full and my stomach kinda hurts.
> 
> For those that are interested i left an instant food baby in the toilet after and it was as black as the night for some reason!? Vit C maybe?


Probably liver disease.. Nice knowing you.. Fat cnut


----------



## Chelsea

DB said:


> Probably liver disease.. Nice knowing you.. Fat cnut


With friends like you who needs enemies!!


----------



## methos

Chelsea said:


> For those that are interested i left an instant food baby in the toilet after and it was as black as the night for some reason!? Vit C maybe?


Good work


----------



## Chelsea

Took these 2 nights ago, was feeling pretty flat from the low carbs but thought I'd take them anyway.


----------



## GolfDelta

Seems my request for Speedos fell on deaf ears.Haha looking good mate you've nothing to worry about!


----------



## Chelsea

gduncan said:


> Seems my request for Speedos fell on deaf ears.Haha looking good mate you've nothing to worry about!


Haha I'll do that for you tomoz mate hahaha!

Just had my body fat measured and I'm 6%  absolutely ecstatic with that!!!!


----------



## baggsy1436114680

Chelsea said:


> Haha I'll do that for you tomoz mate hahaha!
> 
> Just had my body fat measured and I'm 6%  absolutely ecstatic with that!!!!


how did you get it measured?


----------



## Chelsea

baggsy said:


> how did you get it measured?


My mate who is a PT used the bf calipers.


----------



## Queenie

6% wow 

Awesome work Phil...

And no I didn't just show up because u posted some pics 

How are u feeling at the moment? X x


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> 6% wow
> 
> Awesome work Phil...
> 
> And no I didn't just show up because u posted some pics
> 
> How are u feeling at the moment? X x


Thanks darlin, feeling ok, nice and rested actually coz today there is no weights or cardio which kinda feels weird. Just gonna get everything ready like snacks, food etc then shave and do the tan which should be fun.

You love a good pic xx


----------



## GolfDelta

Must feel weird having no training today!What do you do diet wise in the days prior to a show mate?


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> Thanks darlin, feeling ok, nice and rested actually coz today there is no weights or cardio which kinda feels weird. Just gonna get everything ready like snacks, food etc then shave and do the tan which should be fun.
> 
> You love a good pic xx


You can def send me some post tan pics 

Enjoy your rest today. Tomorrow is going to be long but great. I'm properly excited for u x x


----------



## misshayley

Good luck darling .. sending all my love xxxxx


----------



## Suprakill4

Get some pics up when the tans on mate. Be looking amaZing tomorrow mate nice and full I bet. Smash it!!


----------



## Fleg

Kill it tomorrow pal 

All the best.


----------



## Yoshi

Well mate in great shape really hope you do well, what you weighing now? What class you going for ?

Chose what colour thong? LOL


----------



## onthebuild

been following this since early doors, youve made some great progress buddy, im sure your gonna do great! best of luck all the same!


----------



## methos

Yeah good luck for tomorrow mate. Smash it!


----------



## Chelsea

Thanks for all the help guys, you've all given me that extra push and drive to really get me through the hrs of mindless cardio and tiny meals.

I'll update as much as possible tomoz. Got £25 worth of crisps, donuts, chocolates and flapjacks in my bag waiting haha.


----------



## liam0810

Good luck pal, followed this journal from the start and you've changed loads. I bet you can't wait to eat all that food!


----------



## onthebuild

Chelsea said:


> Thanks for all the help guys, you've all given me that extra push and drive to really get me through the hrs of mindless cardio and tiny meals.
> 
> I'll update as much as possible tomoz. Got £25 worth of crisps, donuts, chocolates and flapjacks in my bag waiting haha.


jesus christ, the cheat day of all cheat days!


----------



## defdaz

Good luck today mate, hope you have a fantastic day!


----------



## GolfDelta

All the best mate,enjoy it!


----------



## C.Hill

Good luck today mate!


----------



## onthebuild

big day today! enjoy it, cant wait to hear results and see the final product!


----------



## roberts1974

goodluck today mate no doubt what ever the outcome u will enjoy the posing


----------



## DoubleXL-

Good luck mate, no doubt you'll smash it!


----------



## synthasize

goodluck today mate, looking forward to some pics later!


----------



## GolfDelta

Anyone know what Chelsea's name is?Following the results on another forum!


----------



## Yoshi

How well did he do?


----------



## roberts1974

where are u following results


----------



## GolfDelta

On here mate

http://testosteronemuscle.co.uk/official-live-reports-interviews-82/ukbff-south-coast-live-updates-9173/index8.html

Mac dunno where he's placed as the reports are a little all over the place.


----------



## roberts1974

there is a post on this link by jstar saying.

Beginners

3rd wayne sandy

2nd wayne yorkstone

1st phil also best poser



i cant makeout the image properly so dont know if its him or not


----------



## Yoshi

Phill is his first name, bloody hell of he got first that's some going


----------



## GolfDelta

Browsing the thread it's hard to tell who won his cat,there are pics of him on the second page near the bottom.


----------



## TaintedSoul

Phil came 4th chaps. He looked brilliant on stage, would have certainly placed him higher!!


----------



## GolfDelta

TaintedSoul said:


> Phil came 4th chaps. He looked brilliant on stage, would have certainly placed him higher!!


From the pics I seen on the other forum i'm surprised he didn't win tbh!Well done mate it takes balls to even get up on stage you've done yourself proud.

Enjoy your donuts!


----------



## TaintedSoul

gduncan said:


> From the pics I seen on the other forum i'm surprised he didn't win tbh!Well done mate it takes balls to even get up on stage you've done yourself proud.
> 
> Enjoy your donuts!


Yeah many around where I was sitting felt the same. Top 2 atleast I felt in the second round. He looked excellent and his posing was spot on!

Well done Phil, the begining of a great career!!


----------



## Suprakill4

Absolutely made up for you mate. Massive congratuations that's a great result in a first show.


----------



## Fleg

Great news well done mate


----------



## misshayley

Well done darling xxxxx


----------



## danimal

Well done mate, had best back/ upper body in the line up! Imo a touch more conditioning lower body and size thru hammies and youd be v good inter o90 next year!!


----------



## OJay

Well done. Great work for first show how do you feel about it?


----------



## Magic Torch

Where u place means **** all to me, first show not your last one! All about setting a marker in your own mind and body.

There could have been 3 people in your class and you may have won with the same body....end of the day it's a tough show and you did yourself right matey!


----------



## Magic Torch

Also what was weight like? Perhaps stay in semi good nick and have a short 8 week prep in to a summer show? If not just get cracking with the rebound, you'll love that!!


----------



## onthebuild

great result mate, just be happy you made the first step onto the stage. all the hard work paid off, made up for you!


----------



## MissBC

thats not Phill 



roberts1974 said:


> there is a post on this link by jstar saying.
> 
> Beginners
> 
> 3rd wayne sandy
> 
> 2nd wayne yorkstone
> 
> 1st phil also best poser
> 
> View attachment 82455
> 
> 
> i cant makeout the image properly so dont know if its him or not


----------



## Queenie

Aw... Phil looked awesome up there... I agree with TS, by the second round I honestly thought he'd got it! Poses were great (mmm), routine was faultless but it's phil's attitude that impresses me 

The videos that I took (and used as my 'material' last night) can I upload to here? Although Phil if you'd mind not putting that one up of u and I backstage (or u taking my backstage!!) I'd really appreciate that thank u 

As I said last night, very, very proud of u  x x


----------



## MissBC

RXQueenie said:


> Aw... Phil looked awesome up there... I agree with TS, by the second round I honestly thought he'd got it! Poses were great (mmm), routine was faultless but it's phil's attitude that impresses me
> 
> The videos that I took (and used as my 'material' last night) can I upload to here? Although Phil if you'd mind not putting that one up of u and I backstage (or u taking my backstage!!) I'd really appreciate that thank u
> 
> As I said last night, very, very proud of u  x x


and why didnt you come and introduce yourself missy ? x


----------



## Queenie

MissBC said:


> and why didnt you come and introduce yourself missy ? x


Honestly? I'm quite shy. I couldn't possibly mingle with the beautiful people! I was in awe of you all x


----------



## Chelsea

Wow thanks for all the comments guys and queenie you can defo put the pics and videos up here you filthy so and so! I am happy where i placed, i defo wont sit here and bitch about where i came but as long as other people thought i could/should have placed higher then im happy.

As J said its my first show and a great marker set of where i am now and what i need to do to improve, finishing in the top 4 im really happy with.

Personally i wish i knew what i did now at the start if that makes sense as i would have had the diet and cardio cracking on in those first 2 weeks and made much better progress but i have learnt so much from this and if im honest i fcking loved being on stage!! It felt amazing having everyone come to watch me.

Gotta give a shout out to DB who helped me through everything and was always there even when i was just worried about my condition he's reassure me and give me tips on how to improve, without him i wouldnt even be on stage and that is a fact.

MissBC - was awesome on the day as well, so thanks for that darlin, you realyl calmed my nerves and made me enjoy the whole thing more rather than sh1tting myself haha.

TS - cheers for all the support and the workouts mate, you really pushed me through hard times when i was tired and hungry adn i really appreciate that. The music was spot on as well mate which was great.

All in all im pretty fcking happy right now, last night i came home and had a curry with the boys - nice spicy korma haha then came home and had a glorius pint of milk!!

I thought i would wake up late today and eat all the chocolate and crisps money could buy but ive ended up doing this:

8 eggs with philadelphia

1 large bowl of porridge

1 banana

and in a minute a protein shake.

I just want to get bigger and better now for next year.

Going to stay much leaner all year round and eat clean with one cheat day a week so i can pig out.

Training today - Chest and Bi's later, cant wait haha its an amazing feeling thinking you dont have to watch what you eat although i will carry on weighing my food as it lets you keep track of things.

Once again though, i wanna thank everyone on here for their constant support, you've all been great and you've really made me commit even more to the whole thing.

Pics to follow....


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> Honestly? I'm quite shy. I couldn't possibly mingle with the beautiful people! I was in awe of you all x


People that send pics of things winking like that cant be shy!!  xx


----------



## Chelsea




----------



## NorthernSoul

Phil, can you post up or email me your cutting diet because im curious to try the low carb days then the carb up days etc, and how logn you spent on the cardio every night. Pwettyyy pweaseee


----------



## damerush

Congratulations! You got into amazing shape on the day and you certainly dwarfed a lot of the other competitors.


----------



## Chelsea

Sean91 said:


> Phil, can you post up or email me your cutting diet because im curious to try the low carb days then the carb up days etc, and how logn you spent on the cardio every night. Pwettyyy pweaseee


Mate its all on this journal you bell end  the carb cycling, cardio and everything, even the workouts.



damerush said:


> Congratulations! You got into amazing shape on the day and you certainly dwarfed a lot of the other competitors.


Thanks mate, hopefully not just because im 6ft 1" haha!


----------



## Brutal1

Well done mate, Been quietly following this one, By reading what your saying you really enjoyed yourself and have a cracking physique, onwards and upwards from here!


----------



## big_jim_87

buddy you left before the over all?


----------



## Chelsea

big_jim_87 said:


> buddy you left before the over all?


Yes mate i was knackered, Sean said you won though right? Well done mate!!!!


----------



## onthebuild

pics look great mate, chest looks thicker than any of the other guys, especially on the 5th picture down. congrats again!


----------



## DoubleXL-

Pictures look great mate! 4th is a good position to get, especially for your 1st show. Your hard work paid off and you look miles better lean than you did with a bit of Chubb on you! Look at this as a learning experience and value how far you've come! Plus you've got a crackin set of abs for summer now, and your single!


----------



## Chelsea

Haha thanks guys, looking to stay lean as well, no more will i bloat up and get how i did, going to do the bulk properly.

I have seen how hard dieting is so now i know how easy bulking is 

Single and ready to mingle....... in Rx's underwear drawer


----------



## C.Hill

Well done mate! Look fantastic!

Inspired me a little to look towards doing a show in the next few years


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> Single and ready to mingle....... in Rx's underwear drawer


Lol.... I will provide brekkie and that other thing we spoke about  x x


----------



## NorthernSoul

Haha I am a bellend :laugh:

But what days did you cycle them, I know what you ate for high carbs and I know what you ate for low carb days and I'm going to copy you but I just want to know on which days of the week you did them on.


----------



## GolfDelta

Sean91 said:


> Haha I am a bellend :laugh:
> 
> But what days did you cycle them, I know what you ate for high carbs and I know what you ate for low carb days and I'm going to copy you but I just want to know on which days of the week you did them on.


You do know that your body will possibly respond completely differently to his and he probably worked his amounts etc out by trial and error,IMO it's a bit pointless to just copy someone elses diet plan exactly and hope for the best.


----------



## C.Hill

Sean91 said:


> Haha I am a bellend :laugh:
> 
> But what days did you cycle them, I know what you ate for high carbs and I know what you ate for low carb days and I'm going to copy you but I just want to know on which days of the week you did them on.


Lol


----------



## NorthernSoul

gduncan said:


> You do know that your body will possibly respond completely differently to his and he probably worked his amounts etc out by trial and error,IMO it's a bit pointless to just copy someone elses diet plan exactly and hope for the best.


Thank god your on UKM, what would I do without you. :tongue: Nar I know bruv, I just want to know how he cycled it more than what the difference between mine and phils macros would be.


----------



## C.Hill

Sean91 said:


> Thank god your on UKM, what would I do without you. :tongue: Nar I know bruv, I just want to know how he cycled it more than what the difference between mine and phils macros would be.


Google carb cycling mate, phils not the only bodybuilder(can call him that now  ) that uses this method.


----------



## GolfDelta

Sean91 said:


> Thank god your on UKM, what would I do without you. :tongue: Nar I know bruv, I just want to know how he cycled it more than what the difference between mine and phils macros would be.


No need for the sarcasm mate!Just sounded like you wanted his exact diet.


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Just recognised you from some photos of the show my mate Ashley went to and Mark Palfery was commenting on lol was strange had no idea that was you! You looked big on stage and great for your first show good luck in the future


----------



## TaintedSoul

Chelsea said:


> Wow thanks for all the comments guys and queenie you can defo put the pics and videos up here you filthy so and so! I am happy where i placed, *i defo wont sit here and bitch about where i came but as long as other people thought i could/should have placed higher then im happy.*


LOL - you were hoping to not come last and you came 4th man. Awesome stuff, and you have the right attitude after. And you got nothing to bitch about. Others will have seen it differently, but I cant wait to see what's next.



Chelsea said:


> TS - cheers for all the support and the workouts mate, you really pushed me through hard times when i was tired and hungry adn i really appreciate that. The music was spot on as well mate which was great.


That was the easy part mate.... getting out of bed 3 hours earlier hungover and have to be driven down to get there for you before James was on was like climbing out of an abortion bucket. I could hardly talk properly to anyone after the night before!! Very loooong day. EDIT : both you could have told me to come after 6pm!!! lol

Anyway honestly fvcking proud of you mate, and how far you have come and what you have achieved since I first met you wandering around Lloyds in your nappie!


----------



## NorthernSoul

C.Hill said:


> Google carb cycling mate, phils not the only bodybuilder(can call him that now  ) that uses this method.


Was going to do it but wasn't sure if it was technically called carb cycling what phil was doing.

*
No need for the sarcasm mate!Just sounded like you wanted his exact diet. *

Sorry pal, yeah, lets say I'm just inspired by Phil so much XD


----------



## Keeks

Well done Chelsea, looking great!!! :thumb:


----------



## defdaz

Massive congratulations, you looked fantastic!


----------



## DB

Nice work Phil!

I think you have insane genetics mate and a few more KG of mass mainly on the lower legs and come in abit tighter (piece of p1ss) and I would very much expect you to win the inter O90kg class next year if you decide to do so..


----------



## Suprakill4

Smile more on your pics ya miserable sod. Lol


----------



## Chelsea

DB said:


> Nice work Phil!
> 
> I think you have insane genetics mate and a few more KG of mass mainly on the lower legs and come in abit tighter (piece of p1ss) and I would very much expect you to win the inter O90kg class next year if you decide to do so..


Cheers Baz,

Hearing that sort of thing especially from you mate really means a lot. Legs im thinking of hitting twice a week now to bring them to the same level as my upper body.

Literally cant wait for the next show just want to get as big as possible and train the hardest i ever had so that i come in looking my absolute best.

Once again though mate, none of this would have been possible without your input, you've been awesome, others have had their input but to be honest your thoughts on bodybuilding are like bible to me mate so i will always stick to what you say and it clearly paid off.

Nandos on me when you're next free.


----------



## Chelsea

Ok so i had a bit of a binge on Sunday night which consisted of, chocolate raisins, cookies, teacakes, chocolate hobnobs, flapjacks and sh1t loads of milk and to be quite honest it made me feel as sick as a dog!!I was almost throwing up on Sunday night.

Back to eating good again though so for example today:

7am - 8 eggs

8am - large bowl of porridge, 1 banana, 1 apple and a protein shake.

11:30am - 250g chicken with 150g sweet potato and some creamed corn.

Honestly thought id be eating crap all week but i actually dont want it, im too focussed on getting bigger for the next show and improving so having loads of crap food just wont help.

Cant wait to have a spahetti bolognese though 

And some breakfast at queenie's.....with dessert  xx


----------



## NorthernSoul

Chelsea said:


> Ok so i had a bit of a binge on Sunday night which consisted of, chocolate raisins, cookies, teacakes, chocolate hobnobs, flapjacks and sh1t loads of milk and to be quite honest it made me feel as sick as a dog!!I was almost throwing up on Sunday night.
> 
> Back to eating good again though so for example today:
> 
> 7am - 8 eggs
> 
> 8am - large bowl of porridge, 1 banana, 1 apple and a protein shake.
> 
> 11:30am - 250g chicken with 150g sweet potato and some creamed corn.
> 
> Honestly thought id be eating crap all week but i actually dont want it, im too focussed on getting bigger for the next show and improving so having loads of crap food just wont help.
> 
> Cant wait to have a spahetti bolognese though
> 
> And some breakfast at queenie's.....with dessert  xx


You have found out that you have got the addiction, although it will have been there unrecognised for so long :clap:

Phils my gay idol pin up!


----------



## DB

Sean91 said:


> *Phils my new inspiration*!


He's your idol??

Destined for a life od mediocracy!


----------



## Chelsea

DB said:


> He's your idol??
> 
> Destined for a life od mediocracy!


Jealousy is an ugly colour on you Baz... you shouldnt wear it


----------



## Magic Torch

Edited for accuracy


----------



## Chelsea

Magic Torch said:


> Edited for accuracy


Hahahaha! Brilliant


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> And some breakfast at queenie's.....with dessert  xx


hahahaha.... Does that come with anal? 

Best stick to being sensible with food. I know u want to stay in good shape and the last thing u want to do it pick up rubbish habits.

I'm so glad u liked that video yesterday. Even though it really frickin stressed me out trying to post the damn thing!!  x x


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> hahahaha.... Does that come with anal?
> 
> Best stick to being sensible with food. I know u want to stay in good shape and the last thing u want to do it pick up rubbish habits.
> 
> I'm so glad u liked that video yesterday. Even though it really frickin stressed me out trying to post the damn thing!!  x x


It better do thats my favourite thing in the morning 

Yea i will do, the diet has kept me on track for so long i just end up feeling bad for eating rubbish food now, plus i actually enjoy chicken, sweet spud and veg so its all good in the clitoral hood!

Loved the video cant believe how filthy you are.

The video of me posing was good too  xx


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> It better do thats my favourite thing in the morning
> 
> Yea i will do, the diet has kept me on track for so long i just end up feeling bad for eating rubbish food now, plus i actually enjoy chicken, sweet spud and veg so its all good in the clitoral hood!
> 
> Loved the video cant believe how filthy you are.
> 
> The video of me posing was good too  xx


You wait til I make u pose for me lol. That's being filmed too!!  x x


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> You wait til I make u pose for me lol. That's being filmed too!!  x x


Haha you better not post that one on FB, i think my mum is on there haha :blink:


----------



## RACK

Well done for getting up there mate, you looked great!


----------



## Chelsea

RACK said:


> Well done for getting up there mate, you looked great!


Thanks mate, cant wait for the next one, every meal i have now and every training session i feel more focussed towards the next show, just want to get big and stay lean this off season then come in and blow people away with size and conditioning.


----------



## big_jim_87

Chelsea said:


> Yes mate i was knackered, Sean said you won though right? Well done mate!!!!


thanks mate.

you had any more thoughts about the London and south east in 2wks?


----------



## MissBC

Chelsea said:


> Nandos on me when you're next free.


 :crying:


----------



## Chelsea

MissBC said:


> :crying:


You can come too hahahaha 

Providing they cater for the retarded?! I'll phone and ask


----------



## MissBC

Chelsea said:


> You can come too hahahaha
> 
> Providing they cater for the retarded?! I'll phone and ask


fecking pr**k... u looked SH1T on the weekend

h34r:


----------



## Chelsea

MissBC said:


> fecking pr**k... u looked SH1T on the weekend
> 
> h34r:


Hahahaha now i know that cant be true because Queenie had to be given fluids on a drip she got so moist watching how fcking good i looked!

Nandos said it was fine though as long as you provide your own bibs so you better get Baz to bring one along for you


----------



## Hotdog147

Hey mate, ain't been on this thread for a while but Jesus mate you have done very very well. Total respect for what you have achieved pal. An inspiration indeed


----------



## Chelsea

Hotdog147 said:


> Hey mate, ain't been on this thread for a while but Jesus mate you have done very very well. Total respect for what you have achieved pal. An inspiration indeed


Thanks mate, its only inspired me to do even better next time round, im already up 7lbs on the scales and still lean 

Legs tomorrow though!!


----------



## TaintedSoul

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate, its only inspired me to do even better next time round, *im already up 7lbs on the scales and still lean*
> 
> Legs tomorrow though!!


Nice!!! How's the post comp weight gain looking? Feeling bigger and fuller in the gym already?


----------



## Chelsea

TaintedSoul said:


> Nice!!! How's the post comp weight gain looking? Feeling bigger and fuller in the gym already?


Feeling absolutely massive so pretty much normal! I weighed in this morning after my 8 eggs and a p1ss at 16st 9 3/4 lbs so thats almost a stone i have put on in 3 days and my abs are still there..... along with my bloody tan haha!


----------



## Hotdog147

Chelsea said:


> Feeling absolutely massive so pretty much normal! I weighed in this morning after my 8 eggs and a p1ss at 16st 9 3/4 lbs so thats almost a stone i have put on in 3 days and my abs are still there..... along with my bloody tan haha!


LOL that's some weight increase! You got any pics of the show mate? Or are they a few pages back!


----------



## Chelsea

Hotdog147 said:


> LOL that's some weight increase! You got any pics of the show mate? Or are they a few pages back!


They are a few pages back you lazy fck


----------



## C.Hill

Chelsea said:


> They are a few pages back you lazy fck


Just get your spoon out you tight bastard, feed the poor sod


----------



## Hotdog147

C.Hill said:


> Just get your spoon out you tight bastard, feed the poor sod


Who you calling poor you cnut! :lol:


----------



## Jim78

Hi bud, i subscribed ages ago but never posted, been really impressed and you've done bloody excellent!

Think Baz is right, few more lean kilo's on the legs and you've got the potential to do good things because upper body, back and front looks awesome, not much weakness if any at all, and shape is brilliant.

Congrats mate, hope ur gonna keep a bulking journal maybe? Really enjoyed following this one.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chelsea

Jim78 said:


> Hi bud, i subscribed ages ago but never posted, been really impressed and you've done bloody excellent!
> 
> Think Baz is right, few more lean kilo's on the legs and you've got the potential to do good things because upper body, back and front looks awesome, not much weakness if any at all, and shape is brilliant.
> 
> Congrats mate, hope ur gonna keep a bulking journal maybe? Really enjoyed following this one.
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


Thanks mate, really appreciate it.

I may start a bulking journal tonight when i get home after legs if people are interested, i'll be detailing every meal and all AAS use so could quite possibly be a good read.


----------



## Suprakill4

I'm interested. Jims going to be usin your dieting approach for cutting so be good to see how he gets on with it.


----------



## Queenie

If it will be illustrated with pretty pics of you then I'm interested 

If not then I'll take some when u come round 

Have an awesome legs session!! X x


----------



## Jim78

Yes deffo want to see a journal of progress mate, good to see u want to work hard again straight after the show, with the right improvements bud i can see ur size and shape doin really well.

Will be doing something similar diet wise as Kieren said after seeing how u progressed.

Very impressed, keep up the superb work!

Jim

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## onthebuild

if you do start a bulking one will you stick a link in here to it mate?


----------



## Chelsea

RXQueenie said:


> If it will be illustrated with pretty pics of you then I'm interested
> 
> If not then I'll take some when u come round
> 
> Have an awesome legs session!! X x


Haha this made me laugh but yea ok  xx



Jim78 said:


> Yes deffo want to see a journal of progress mate, good to see u want to work hard again straight after the show, with the right improvements bud i can see ur size and shape doin really well.
> 
> Will be doing something similar diet wise as Kieren said after seeing how u progressed.
> 
> Very impressed, keep up the superb work!
> 
> Jim
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


Thanks mate, think i will start one today, need to find a site that lists calories and things for all different types of food so if anyone knows any this would be a great help to make the journal a bit more informative.



onthebuild said:


> if you do start a bulking one will you stick a link in here to it mate?


I'll post a link as soon as i do but it will most likely be called - Chelsea's Off Season Journal to keep Queenie moist and Suprakill hard


----------



## onthebuild

nice one. Ive heard alot of people use fitday.com

it has an iphone app too


----------



## Suprakill4

Hahahahaah.

Yes fitday.com is very good. Or you could just read the packaging ya dopey [email protected] loL


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Hahahahaah.
> 
> Yes fitday.com is very good. Or you could just read the packaging ya dopey [email protected] loL


Somtimes your words hurt..... unlike your c0ck - no one can feel that!

I would read the packaging but my 5kg sack of chicken doesnt have a nutritional breakdown and therefore im unsure as to the exact amount of protein in 200g chicken for example?!

Fitday.com better be a free app.

And one other thing Supra, get me some samples of some protein mate, had to grab a tub of Gaspari recently and im not paying those sort of prices for that sort of weight, try not to attach any naked photos of yourself in the package either, if ive told you once ive told you a million times...... your tiny all over 

Your Mrs can carry on sending though.


----------



## JCE

Great Result mate, I would be made up if I wer you, you have a point to improve from! Wish you all the best matey!


----------



## Queenie

Chelsea said:


> I'll post a link as soon as i do but it will most likely be called - Chelsea's Off Season Journal to keep Queenie moist and Suprakill hard


I think that's a brilliant journal title to be fair  x x


----------



## Fleg

I'll be subscribing mate! Be interesting in seeing where the year takes you, diet training and anabolics.. So do you not properly count your macros then (just noticed the 5kg chicken thing)?


----------



## Suprakill4

Your such a cvnt haha. Pm me your address.


----------



## Chelsea

Fleg said:


> I'll be subscribing mate! Be interesting in seeing where the year takes you, diet training and *anabolics*.. So do you not properly count your macros then (just noticed the 5kg chicken thing)?


What are these? I've never used them in my life 

Nah im more than willing to be completely honest about what im taking and how agressive it makes me in bed with Queenie


----------



## Chelsea

Fleg said:


> I'll be subscribing mate! Be interesting in seeing where the year takes you, diet training and anabolics.. So do you not properly count your macros then (just noticed the 5kg chicken thing)?


I weigh everything mate even though im off the show diet, but its just some packaging varies quite a bit from others which is annoying and i want to be as accurate as possible.

On a random not a mate of a mate facebooked me asking me to basically work in a club next weekend for 3 hrs for £80 to just stand there having photos taken of me in a pair of shorts haha! Sexy times.


----------



## Chelsea

JCE said:


> Great Result mate, I would be made up if I wer you, you have a point to improve from! Wish you all the best matey!


Yea mate, dont get me wrong i would have loved to have won but as a first show i cant complain being in the top 4.

Like you said i have a point to improve on now and the sheer amount i have learnt is literally priceless!! Still cant believe that is me on stage in the pics.


----------



## PHMG

Chelsea said:


> I weigh everything mate even though im off the show diet, but its just some packaging varies quite a bit from others which is annoying and i want to be as accurate as possible.
> 
> *On a random not a mate of a mate facebooked me asking me to basically work in a club next weekend for 3 hrs for £80 to just stand there having photos taken of me in a pair of shorts haha! Sexy times.*


That sounds like hell. Just think of all that attention. How horrid.

When i did my prep, was about 6 weeks out and at a club night opening and they had all these entertainers and circus people there. And a couple of girls asked to have a photo with me flexing, they got me to take my shirt off and before i knew it a queue had formed for photos. It was fuc.king weird. People act very different with alcohol in them. Your single arnt you??? :lol: you are going to have a damn good night!


----------



## onthebuild

haha mate of a mate? ill put a tenner on you'll be bound gagged and raped within an hour of setting off!

on the plus side though i hear queenie's going clubbing next weekend, she was asking around for something funky called rohipnol?


----------



## Queenie

Excuse me I need Phil in full working order.

A truck load of cialis has been ordered though  I'm keeping him in my bedroom until its all gone x x


----------



## Chelsea

onthebuild said:


> haha mate of a mate? ill put a tenner on you'll be bound gagged and raped within an hour of setting off!
> 
> on the plus side though i hear queenie's going clubbing next weekend, she was asking around for something funky called rohipnol?


This made me seriously LOL at work!! I wouldnt put it past her.......

In fact i'd put it deep in her


----------

